# vanessa beeley



## Pickman's model (Mar 2, 2017)

i went to see vanessa beeley speak last night, and found it quite interesting: although i thought that her claims about what syrians felt to be at best based on only a few syrian opinions. on the way home i thought about her talk, which seemed to be a mixture of 'the corporate media is shit and tells lies', 'assad is objectively good and all the bad things are lies', 'the white helmets are nusra front', 'the west supports isis'. anyway, i thought i would reserve judgement until i had tested one of her claims, namely that last year there were dozens of reports of the last hospital in aleppo being destroyed over a period of months, which does seem to have legs: Last Hospital in Aleppo. but i would be grateful if those more knowledgeable than me about syria and the media war could let me know how reliable she is. she certainly seems to arouse strong emotions as there were stink bombs let off in the meeting and quite a ruckus outside during it.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 2, 2017)

She's a lying paid loon-stooge who associates with far right anti-semites, holocaust deniers and assorted gosling style-freaks. For example, the stink bombs from last night, she has reported as terrorists throwing non-lethal explosives in a clear attempt to get opposition pulled in under terror legislation. She and her comrades are also calling the syrian they barracked out/ejected a fake syrian who is in reality a saudi spy. He's actually a refugee whose entire family was killed by ISIS.

I have more details on her but am waiting on permission to publish them from the person who compiled them.

She is scum.


----------



## Geri (Mar 2, 2017)

Why on earth would you do such a thing?


----------



## Geri (Mar 2, 2017)

Here are some links you might find to be of interest. Some of them refer to Eva Bartlett, who is a Canadian version of Beeley, but they both peddle the same lies.

Syria Analysis: The Deception of a Pro-Assad Activist at the UN

Victims of atrocities in Syria are being "recycled" by anti-government activists?

Beeley in Bristol 

Whitewashing Assad and his allies must be challenged

Russia Today and the post truth virus

Factcheck: Eva Bartlett's claims about Syrian children


----------



## Geri (Mar 2, 2017)

How many Syrians were inside the meeting, that you know of, and were they in support of Beeley or were they protesting?

Who threw the stink bombs, man or woman?

Who punched a protestor in the face leaving her with a black eye?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 2, 2017)

Geri said:


> How many Syrians were inside the meeting, that you know of, and were they in support of Beeley or were they protesting?
> 
> Who threw the stink bombs, man or woman?
> 
> Who punched a protestor in the face leaving her with a black eye?


there seemed to be at least three syrians, at least ones who took issue with beeley at the end of the meeting. the women i saw throwing stink bombs on the floor and stamping on them were white and in their twenties. i didn't see any protestor punched.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 2, 2017)

Geri said:


> Here are some links you might find to be of interest. Some of them refer to Eva Bartlett, who is a Canadian version of Beeley, but they both peddle the same lies.
> 
> Syria Analysis: The Deception of a Pro-Assad Activist at the UN
> 
> ...


cheers!


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 2, 2017)

Geri said:


> Why on earth would you do such a thing?


because a couple of people i know suggested it. i am now aulder and wiser and less inclined to place much weight on their opinions.


----------



## Geri (Mar 2, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> there seemed to be at least three syrians, at least ones who took issue with beeley at the end of the meeting. the women i saw throwing stink bombs on the floor and stamping on them were white and in their twenties. i didn't see any protestor punched.


 
She is claiming two Syrians who were totally in support of her. One of my friends who was there said they were Lebanese Hezbollah fans.

Abdulaziz Almashi from Syria Solidarity was shouting at her.

I think one of the women who threw the stinkbombs was a friend of mine who was punched in the face by a woman. She has a black eye today.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 2, 2017)

Geri said:


> She is claiming two Syrians who were totally in support of her. One of my friends who was there said they were Lebanese Hezbollah fans.
> 
> Abdulaziz Almashi from Syria Solidarity was shouting at her.
> 
> I think one of the women who threw the stinkbombs was a friend of mine who was punched in the face by a woman. She has a black eye today.


i'm sorry to hear about your friend. the women who threw the stink bombs in the meeting (i read that there were more thrown in the hallway) left the room without any injury i saw, and i was right beside them. there were additional middle-eastern appearing people in the room, but i couldn't tell their nationality.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 2, 2017)

Your meetings are so much more interesting than mine...

Was there a surfit of vegetable pakoras? (Private joke, which I hope those who were also there get..)


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 2, 2017)

kebabking said:


> Your meetings are so much more interesting than mine...
> 
> Was there a surfit of vegetable pakoras? (Private joke, which I hope those who were also there get..)


surfeit. and no, there wasn't, not in any commonly understood way anyway.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 2, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> surfeit.



cheers. i will castigate my phone - and English teacher.



Pickman's model said:


> ...and no, there wasn't, not in any commonly understood way anyway.



pity. i went to a meeting with two of the more, err.. _vociferous _posters on this thread and the whole evening was punctuated with ever more desperate pleas for the attendees to please, for the love of God, take some of the half-dozen table fulls of Pakoras that someone had made for the evening but that no one touched...

then we went to a very nice pub.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 2, 2017)

kebabking said:


> cheers. i will castigate my phone - and English teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, they were rather optimistic on that front weren't they - thing is, i've been in meetings half that size where that stuff has gone in two minutes.

Anyway, here's some more background info on Beeley, compiled between me and  (mostly) copliker - loads more out there, esp the french fascist connection:

Summary
=======
Daughter of British diplomat Sir Harold Beeley -

Education:
----------
Open University (Business Studies), St.Paul's Girl's School (£8k per term(!!))

Career:
-------
Management positions in *waste*, plastics, chemicals and *recycling*. Some Gaza charity stuff.

NOTE the bolded ones - some say she has never really moved on.

Associates:
-----------
Mike Robinson: - Beeley is a regular on this person's one man youtube show, "UK Column" -
Robinson has appeared alongside "Kev Baker", who runs this mess -

-----------
In 2014 Beeley spoke alongside Marion Sigaut, Jacob Cohen, Laurent Louis and Dieudonne. -  (in French)

Marion Sigaut - involved with Alain Soral's far-right Egalite et Reconciliation organisation after eing a trot - much like Alain Soral (see below). Appears to be the fav semi-serious historian of David Icke.

Laurent Louis - former Belgian MP, supporter of Robert Faurisson and  who claims the holocaust was by funded by zionists and that the 2014 Brussels Jewish Museum murders case was a false flag, kicked out of a Belgian Islamist party for being too unstable. Beeley also claims that the paris attacks were a false flag operation btw





Dieudonne - comedian with long history of antisemitism, strong ties with Alain Soral and Jean Marie Le Pen, in fact the latter is the godfather to at least one his kids.

Alain Soral is a very well known extreme-right ideologue in France. He owned a bar in Paris (Le Local, 92 Rue De Javel) with another well known extreme-right figure, Batskin (Serge Ayoub - named batskin for the baseball bat he used on anti-fascists and left/anarchist opponents), leader of Jeunesses Nationalistes, one of three extreme-right groups that were dissolved after one of its members murdered young antifascist Clement Meric in 2013. He later wrote a book defending and mocking the murder.

Here is Soral doing Dieudonne's anti-semitic Quenelle gesture at the holocaust memorial in Berlin.







-----

In May 2016 she was a speaker at "Alternative View", an annual new age bollocks/conspiracy theorist conference.

Attendees:
---------
Ian R Crane - predicted that the authorities would use the London olympics as cover to stage an alien invasion which would then provide a pretext to enslave humanity. 911 denier, anti-semitic - all the usual stuff.

Dr Graham Downing - anti-Vaxxer - on he unusual grounds that vaccinations are intended to secretly impose transhumanism on babies.

Field McConnell - 9/11 truther and MH370 conspiracy theorist and massive anti-semite.

William Felderhof - Chemtrails guy

Michael Shrimpton - Claims he was a legal advisor for General Pinochet, got 12 months for claiming that German spies were going to nuke her majesty the Queen at the London olympics, with a device stolen from the sunken Russian Kursk submarine.

Max Igan - All round freak - holocaust denier, jewish conspiracy to take over world etc

Zen Gardner - Recently outed as leader of a paedophile cult.

Patrick Henningsen - founder of the "21st Century Wire" site, a regular on RT, looks like a strip club manager.  Beeley is a regular on the site with articles and podcasts which incidentally, have featured adverts for something called "star food, with monatomic gold" (see also Kollerstrom, another regular). Henningsen is also a regular guest on Henrik Palmgren's Red Ice Radio.

Henrik Palmgren is a white nationalist. His Red Ice site features all the usual conspiracy stuff but more racism and holocaust denial.

Nicholas Kollerstrom here is one of the chief ideological drivers of the UK conspiracy theory swamp - he also claims not only is the Holocaust fake, but that he has discovered green gold.

Tony Gosling - Lots of chummy chatter going on.
***

So _these are her people_, the people who inform her ideas and in turn support hers -, she represnts the the self-reinforcing conspiracy ghetto of the above types extending their toes into actual real world politics. And isn't that clear from Beeley's ramblings - that Al-Qaeda won an Oscar in the shape of the White Helmets and so on.

And this meeting was allowed to be held in the Marx Memorial Library? The Morning Star hails her as a hero? Rather than protesting or exposing her.


----------



## Geri (Mar 2, 2017)

We picketed two of her meetings in Bristol. At the first, butchers was falsely accused of assault and they called the police, who asked to see the CCTV. There was no CCTV (despite them claiming it had been captured on it) and the 'victim' then told them he did not wish to take it further. 

At the second we had members of Syria Solidarity UK come down (see the Beeley in Bristol link above) who were ejected from the meeting by force. 

When I did these, Beeley called me out on Facebook, which resulted in threats and insults from her deranged supporters. I've been called a whore and an ugly cunt, a stupid and violent psychopath, an ISIS supporter, a Zionist and a NATO terrorist.


----------



## Athos (Mar 2, 2017)

Nit picking.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 2, 2017)

Geri said:


> We picketed two of her meetings in Bristol. At the first, butchers was falsely accused of assault and they called the police, who asked to see the CCTV. There was no CCTV (despite them claiming it had been captured on it) and the 'victim' then told them he did not wish to take it further.
> 
> At the second we had members of Syria Solidarity UK come down (see the Beeley in Bristol link above) who were ejected from the meeting by force.
> 
> When I did these, Beeley called me out on Facebook, which resulted in threats and insults from her deranged supporters. I've been called a whore and an ugly cunt, a stupid and violent psychopath, an ISIS supporter, a Zionist and a NATO terrorist.





butchersapron said:


> Anyway, here's some more background info on Beeley, compiled between me and  copliker...



so, this delightful individual manages to fall into both the 'not very nice', and 'not very credible' camps then?




butchersapron said:


> Yes, they were rather optimistic on that front weren't they - thing is, i've been in meetings half that size where that stuff has gone in two minutes.



if i'd known there was going to be free food i might not have had pudding before we got there...


----------



## LDC (Mar 3, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Nicholas Kollerstrom ... claims not only is the Holocaust fake, but that he has discovered green gold.





Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Mar 4, 2017)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Sorry, I couldn't resist.



Kollers discovered purple gold not green, that was entirely Lord Percy.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Yes, they were rather optimistic on that front weren't they - thing is, i've been in meetings half that size where that stuff has gone in two minutes.
> 
> Anyway, here's some more background info on Beeley, compiled between me and  (mostly) copliker - loads more out there, esp the french fascist connection:
> 
> ...


I knew the new communist party were er strange, never heard of socialist fight before tho who had a speaker too


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 4, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> I knew the new communist party were er strange, never heard of socialist fight before tho who had a speaker too


That Gerry "we support ISIS politically - Downing's three man OP. Now with added Ian Donovan! 

edit: Given his defence of of paedophlia it prob wasn't a surprise that a sex abuser was doing the door.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> That Gerry "we support ISIS politically - Downing's three man OP. Now with added Ian Donovan!
> 
> edit: Given his defence of of paedophlia it prob wasn't a surprise that a sex abuser was doing the door.


Defence of paedophilia?


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 4, 2017)

Ian Donovan's position is (was?) for decriminalisation of it. I wonder if he meant the ISIS way - politically of course.


----------



## SqueakyBumTime (Mar 5, 2017)

Oh. Bang goes your credible derision of my character. Beeley? What a horrible woman.


----------



## Casually Red (Mar 5, 2017)

I think she's quite good on a number of points . The white helmets are indeed a front for terror groups . No doubt about that . That the Allepo humanitarian card was played shamelessly, that stuff . Thats absolutely true . Even Panorama has been caught bang to rights blatantly staging this hospital atrocity stuff and having people act for the cameras  and there's not a fucking peep about it . and naturally enough anyone pointing this out will have their reputations trashed . No surprises there .


----------



## likesfish (Mar 6, 2017)

Michael shrimpton the M&S of loon spunds you really have to go some to get prosecuted and jailed for claiming the Nazis are  going to nuke her Majesty..

Mind you the spooks might have planted the child porn usually nonces have thousands of of images not just a few  not out of some grandiose conspriacy though..

More some pissed off spook whose had his time wasted by this lunatic


----------



## teqniq (Mar 6, 2017)

So, proper unsavoury loony tune then.


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 6, 2017)

likesfish said:


> Michael shrimpton the M&S of loon spunds you really have to go some to get prosecuted and jailed for claiming the Nazis are  going to nuke her Majesty..
> 
> Mind you the spooks might have planted the child porn usually nonces have thousands of of images not just a few  not out of some grandiose conspriacy though..
> 
> More some pissed off spook whose had his time wasted by this lunatic



Are there any translators available, or have the cuts done for them?​


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 7, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> i went to see vanessa beeley speak last night, and found it quite interesting: although i thought that her claims about what syrians felt to be at best based on only a few syrian opinions. on the way home i thought about her talk, which seemed to be a mixture of 'the corporate media is shit and tells lies', 'assad is objectively good and all the bad things are lies', 'the white helmets are nusra front', 'the west supports isis'. anyway, i thought i would reserve judgement until i had tested one of her claims, namely that last year there were dozens of reports of the last hospital in aleppo being destroyed over a period of months, which does seem to have legs: Last Hospital in Aleppo. but i would be grateful if those more knowledgeable than me about syria and the media war could let me know how reliable she is. she certainly seems to arouse strong emotions as there were stink bombs let off in the meeting and quite a ruckus outside during it.



Assad has used chemical agents against his own people. That is enough to form an opinion I feel.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 7, 2017)

Sasaferrato said:


> Assad has used chemical agents against his own people. That is enough to form an opinion I feel.


she was of the opinion your man blameless in this regard.

tbh i am of the view that you don't support someone simply because the uk government doesn't like them. sadly this subtlety seems to have escaped some people i have met recently. it's not assad's use of chemical weapons (or not), it's that whatever else he is - or isn't - he is a vile dictator. i'm essentially a 'plague on (almost) all your houses' man, with a soft spot for elements of the kurds.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 7, 2017)

Sasaferrato said:


> Assad has used chemical agents against his own people. That is enough to form an opinion I feel.


I'm not sure you need the words 'against his own people' here.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 8, 2017)

A few more - the link she's promoting in the second one is to the far-right anti-semitic holocaust denier 911 jew obsessed Richard Edmondson




Link.



Link

Here she is appearing with gilad atzmon - notorious anti-semite.

So, just to repeat, someone at the very least embedded in a milieu that accepts racism, anti-semitism, holocaust denial and far-right and fascist politics - and more realistically, actually _promotes _and _produces _the filth - is invited to speak at the Marx Memorial Library (From the foundation of the Library : " The meeting was held at Conway Hall against the backdrop of the Nazi burning of the books in Germany. In these circumstances, delegates resolved that the most appropriate memorial to Marx would be a Library."), invited by a group that calls itself socialist and in order to draw socialists into an 'anti-imperialist' initiative - and she talks in front of a display about the International Brigade volunteers who offered their lifes to fight fascism.


----------



## LDC (Mar 8, 2017)

What has been the response from the library to this?


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 8, 2017)

This was in the Morning Star a few weeks back:


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 8, 2017)

I've been told to wake up and listen to Beeley's bullshit several times on Facebook. I'm sure they were fine people despite the fact one of their autocorrects turned further to fuhrer.


----------



## Geri (Mar 8, 2017)

BTW the people who hosted Beeley's talk in Bristol were the subject of a Jeremy Corbyn hatchet job in The Daily Mail last week.

Jeremy Corbyn sings Communist anthem with activists who shared shocking anti-Semitic posts about the 'ugly Israeli species'

The Daily Mail are filth but this made me laugh like a drain.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 8, 2017)

Geri said:


> BTW the people who hosted Beeley's talk in Bristol were the subject of a Jeremy Corbyn hatchet job in The Daily Mail last week.
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn sings Communist anthem with activists who shared shocking anti-Semitic posts about the 'ugly Israeli species'
> 
> The Daily Mail are filth but this made me laugh like a drain.


Rita in that piece, it should be pointed out is a semi-public holocaust _questioner_. Maybe one day she'll come out into the light. Or be forced out into it.


----------



## LDC (Mar 8, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> This was in the Morning Star a few weeks back:


Fucking hell. Among other things I bet their egos are out of control.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 9, 2017)

Charlie Hebdo and Bataclan attacks jewish false flag attacks - of course the very first link is to yet another jew-obsessed anti-semite Israel did 911 (and everything else) freak:

Paris 13/11: Operation Gladio?

The overwhelming  evidence appears to be that facebook activated their Safety Check App after the later attack so that people could let people post they were safe. The app was designed by and Israeli Jew. That's it. The evidence for the earlier Hebdo attack being a Israeli/Jewish false flag is this entire:



> While we must stress that no concrete conclusions may be drawn at this stage, previous  Gladio operations, and we would include Charlie Hebdo in that list, lead us to see very clear parallels emerging between the events surrounding Paris 13/11 and those preceding other such attacks.



Why are parts of the left holding the door open for this woman? This last week she has been spewing anti-immigrant nonsense about her taxes and her govt paying for these feckless scroungers/terrorists. She meant the UK. Yet she lives and works in France.

edit: oh yeah, Hicham Hamza is a mate and political accomplice of the earlier mentioned fascist Alain Soral and the anti-semitic holocaust denying/mocking Dieudonne.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 9, 2017)

I would be right to expect anti-fascists to be picketing her next events wouldn't i?


----------



## Bun (Mar 9, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> I would be right to expect anti-fascists to be picketing her next events wouldn't i?


Don't hold your breath


----------



## likesfish (Mar 9, 2017)

The syrian rebels are not Good guys and some are backed by the CIA

  That doesnt make Assad a good guy just a more successful tryant than gadafii. His he run elections so hes totes legit is massive bullshit.

If you swallow that lie next your be printing bullshit about how gadafii gave everyone cash free houses free education and healthcare etc etc ( the sad thing is gadafii could have afforded to do that and still live in luxury).


----------



## LDC (Mar 9, 2017)

Official response from the Marx Memorial Library re: the Beeley talk.

"Marx Memorial Library accepted a commercial booking from the New Communist Party for a public meeting on 1st March 2017 entitled 'Aleppo, Fall or Liberation?' organised by several socialist individuals and organisations.

The Library staff received a number of demands from individuals to cancel the meeting due to the controversial nature of the arguments over the current war in Syria. However, the Library officers and trustees were mindful that it would have been a breach of contract to cancel an accepted booking given that none of the organisations or speakers involved in the meeting were in breach of the Library's own rules, which prohibit the hire of premises to organisations that hold racist or fascist views. In any event, it was felt that there should be public debate of the issues indicated in the title of the meeting in the interests of freedom of speech and information.

Several members of Marx Memorial Library volunteered to assist with access to and security of our building at the public meeting and were subjected to unwarranted abuse and provocations from an organised group of protestors who wished to prevent the meeting from taking place. Marx Memorial Library is grateful to all its members and supporters who freely give their time to ensure that our building remains an accessible and welcoming venue for socialists and antifascists."


----------



## Dom Traynor (Mar 10, 2017)

The Marx Memorial Library is obviously run by anti-Semite enablers which is no surprise given the proud history of Marxism.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 10, 2017)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Official response from the Marx Memorial Library re: the Beeley talk.
> 
> "Marx Memorial Library accepted a commercial booking from the New Communist Party for a public meeting on 1st March 2017 entitled 'Aleppo, Fall or Liberation?' organised by several socialist individuals and organisations.
> 
> ...


being as one of the speakers was gerry downing, who was as butchersapron  notes, expelled from the labour party for anti-semitism, it is hard to see why an alarm, however small, didn't ring in the minds of the mml management.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 10, 2017)

If I was to be uncharitable reading between the lines it looks as if they are also interested in the money, which given the institution is kind of ironic.


----------



## Geri (Mar 11, 2017)

Report from the Bristol meeting.


Children’s trauma is a laughing matter—if you are Vanessa Beeley


----------



## LDC (Mar 12, 2017)

They are such fucking scum, words fail me.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 12, 2017)

I dont know people like this manage to get such a following.awful awful.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## kebabking (Mar 22, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> View attachment 102727



Lovely.

Genuine question - were these people always weapons grade cunts, or did they get radicalised into cunts by some event/process/ego-stroke or bundle of used £50's?


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 22, 2017)

kebabking said:


> Lovely.
> 
> Genuine question - were these people always weapons grade cunts, or did they get radicalised into cunts by some event/process/ego-stroke or bundle of used £50's?


Well, my only experience with these people has been when they've been the former. They don't appear to have existed politically or publicly  before that. That said, there is a suggestion of the latter with Beeley's now equally evil oppo Eva Bartlett.


----------



## LDC (Mar 23, 2017)

kebabking said:


> Lovely.
> 
> Genuine question - were these people always weapons grade cunts, or did they get radicalised into cunts by some event/process/ego-stroke or bundle of used £50's?



I have a friend (more of an acquaintance really...) who knows Bartlett through stuff in Palestine solidarity activism (a background Beeley has as well afaik) and her take on it is that Bartlett is partly deeply traumatized through years in Palestine, and has become isolated from a wider circle of people who might rail her in a bit. Bit too close to making excuses, but I do think there's probably something in it.

Plunging off into the deep end of anti-semitism and conspiracy theories is far from unheard of in certain activist scenes, and a set of woolly liberal political ideals that focus on moralism is partly to blame in my view as well.


----------



## Geri (Mar 23, 2017)

likesfish said:


> The syrian rebels are not Good guys and some are backed by the CIA


 
Do you know them all, then?


----------



## likesfish (Mar 23, 2017)

Geri said:


> Do you know them all, then?


 Islamist vs Baathists not really much to choose between them


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 24, 2017)

likesfish said:


> Islamist vs Baathists not really much to choose between them


Well you seem to prefer Baathist propaganda.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 24, 2017)

CNT36 said:


> Well you seem to prefer Baathist propaganda.


he likes being soft-soaped


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Apr 6, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> View attachment 103646


Except it isn't absorbed through the skin it's a gas, hence the masks and not gloves.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2017)

diamarzipan said:


> Except it isn't absorbed through the skin it's a gas, hence the masks and not gloves.


er... apparently it can be absorbed through the skin sarin absorbed skin - Google Search tho i've not had the time to look much into this as my tea is being brought to me now


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 6, 2017)

diamarzipan said:


> Except it isn't absorbed through the skin it's a gas, hence the masks and not gloves.


I think the need to respond immediately without concern for self was what was driving any no glove situation there. Rather than being part of a plan to fake an attack and force these kids into a traumatic performance. Odd that both regime and russia have said an attack occurred but that it wasn't them - hence no fake kids dying, hence the pics being gen - yet Beeley is stuck on the page where it didn't happen at all.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Apr 6, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> er... apparently it can be absorbed through the skin sarin absorbed skin - Google Search tho i've not had the time to look much into this as my tea is being brought to me now



My wording is shite- AFAIK this is only the case if it's in liquid form, which I believe was not the case here. 

I was reading people who had said they had dealt with it and did not Google, as a few had said this in a thread. They said if it's a threat level 1, you'd only use masks

I should have googled, but had a glance at some of the pages there and it does appear "sarin in water" is absorbed through skin..... I am making my sons tea as it happens so can't be any clearer


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2017)

diamarzipan said:


> My wording is shite- AFAIK this is only the case if it's in liquid form, which I believe was not the case here.
> 
> I was reading people who had said they had dealt with it and did not Google, as a few had said this in a thread. They said if it's a threat level 1, you'd only use masks
> 
> I should have googled, but had a glance at some of the pages there and it does appear "sarin in water" is absorbed through skin..... I am making my sons tea as it happens so can't be any clearer


I'll have a look in the 540s tomorrow


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Apr 6, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> I'll have a look in the 540s tomorrow


Enjoy yer tea!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2017)

diamarzipan said:


> Enjoy yer tea!


I've scoffed it down 

Bon appetit


----------



## krink (Apr 13, 2017)

so who are red london off facebook and why are they security for beeley?


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 13, 2017)

krink said:


> so who are red london off facebook and why are they security for beeley?



RMT lot.

Why do you think they're doing security for Beeley?


----------



## krink (Apr 13, 2017)

they are tankies perhaps?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Blagsta (Apr 13, 2017)

krink said:


> they are tankies perhaps?



I mean, are they doing security for Beeley? How do you know?


----------



## krink (Apr 13, 2017)

someone said so in the syria discussion


----------



## 19force8 (Apr 13, 2017)

krink said:


> someone said so in the syria discussion


Please provide the link. The Syria discussion is nearly 300 pages.


----------



## 19force8 (Apr 13, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 104290


Old school trolling. How sweet.


----------



## inva (Apr 13, 2017)

I think it is from this post by butchersapron on an edl thread


----------



## krink (Apr 15, 2017)

Yes, that was it, sorry, senior moment


----------



## Beetlebum (Apr 15, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> She's a lying paid loon-stooge who associates with far right anti-semites, holocaust deniers and assorted gosling style-freaks.
> 
> She is scum.



On balance, then , you're not a fan


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 19, 2017)

Blagsta said:


> I mean, are they doing security for Beeley? How do you know?


Some RL members are on the marx memorial library management ctte and were doing security for the beeley meeting there. Calling people protesting at her nazi links _jihadis _and _nazis _and _zionists_. The person i was reffing earlier and on other thread is sandy hale who used to post here as taxamo welf.


----------



## butchersapron (May 3, 2017)

One of the key Beeley supporters (and vice versa)

With Friends Like These… Tim Anderson & NSW’s Fascists



> The day begins with a cringe worthy veneration of the Australian flag, a vitriolic anti-LGBTQI+ tirade, a call-to-arms to fight ‘the Left’ and a prayer in support of Donald Trump (all that just in Sternhill’s introduction!). After Dr McGrath and Marae’s presentation and a brief lunch, Anderson finally rises to the podium to deliver his presentation on Syria, anti-imperialism and the Assad regime.
> 
> During Dr Anderson’s near thirty-minute presentation, there are an (unsurprising) number of anti-Semitic remarks, including elated chuckles from some members of the audience at the idea of Islamic State militants executing captives “Kosher” style, and bemoaning about the “Jew York Times”.  Dr Anderson also fields questions from the audience, during which he agrees with May that “the Jews got a kickin’” in 1973 (referring to the Arab-Israeli War).


----------



## butchersapron (May 3, 2017)

+ another of her prominent global supporters (Al-Masdar is a classic fake news site btw - for real this time, it's a blog that pretends to be an actual news service):

Journalist Paul Antonopoulos outed for racist slurs



> A Sydney-based deputy editor of an influential pro-Syrian government news site has been outed for posting racial slurs on notorious neo-Nazi white supremacist website Stormfront.
> 
> Paul Antonopoulos, who was also employed by Charles Sturt University as a lecturer, has resigned from Al-Masdar News following revelations he used an alias on online forums, including Stormfront, railing against interracial relationships and advocating white supremacy.





> “Al-Masdar was unaware of the individual’s abusive history on this forum that included hate speech with derogatory remarks about certain gender, ethnic and racial groups.” In posts made between 2007 and 2017 under the username “Minimalistix,’’ Antonopoulos allegedly called Arabs “sand niggers”, black people “negro trash”, Hispanics “spics”, Brazilians “favella monkeys” and Asians “gooks”.
> 
> In one post, he stated “we beautiful Europeans” did not “descend from negro trash”, and quoted a rant by a Norwegian neo-Nazi who claimed white Europeans were “not even of the same species as the other human races”.



Almost seems like a substantive pattern don't it?


----------



## rekil (May 4, 2017)

Posted already but I don't think I ever expected to see Atari Teenage Riot's Hanin Elias and Right Said Fred bonding over pro-Assad Beeley boosting conspiraloonery. In 2014 The Freds did an anti-Assad version of I'm Too Sexy on the John Oliver show. More than enough to earn a couple of months of torture at the very least should the regime's toenail pullers ever get their hands on them. Deeply dippy or what.


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2017)

I note that It's Going Down had a podcast on april 27th entitled Trump, Clinton, Russia, and US Intervention in Syria that featured an anarchist spouting the beeley/bartlett/loon/red-brown line (with the interviewer clapping along). He is introduced as a 'libcom columnist'. Do any libcom admins still read here? What do they think of, what looks like to me, an attempt to use your name to endorse this sort of stuff?

(Earlier this year IGD hosted a piece Fuck Assad, Fuck his Western Lackeys: An Anarchist Statement on Eva Bartlett’s Hamilton presentations. I hope this stuff in the cast is just general incoherence and being ill-informed rather than it taking an assad chemical attack to bring them into line in supporting him/this stuff)


----------



## rekil (May 8, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> I note that It's Going Down had a podcast on april 27th entitled Trump, Clinton, Russia, and US Intervention in Syria that featured an anarchist spouting the beeley/bartlett/loon/red-brown line (with the interviewer clapping along). He is introduced as a 'libcom columnist'. Do any libcom admins still read here? What do they think of, what looks like to me, an attempt to use your name to endorse this sort of stuff?


It looks like he's trying to leverage the libcom 'brand' to get a career in opinion mongering off the ground. He even has it in his twitter handle - soapylibcom. Has this ever happened before?  He quotes Matt Taibbi twice in that wretched interview. Dreaming of being Rolling Stone's first anarchy correspondent. 

Beeley gig in Frome on June 11th. The conspiraloon aesthethic doesn't get any less discordant with age. There seems to be a (bad) missile being launched from Evan Davis's head.


----------



## chilango (May 8, 2017)

Seven quid!


----------



## LDC (May 8, 2017)

... and every penny spent on a brilliant graphic designer.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 8, 2017)

that rented economist off dragons den. Clearly doesn't care what company he keeps.


----------



## rekil (May 8, 2017)

chilango said:


> Seven quid!


Play the freaks at their own game by going full FOTL and claim that money is rothschild and therefore illegal or barring entry is an assault on personal sovereignty.


----------



## butchersapron (May 10, 2017)

Picket of the frome _event _ is on the cards. Anyone here interested?

(copliker - will get back you on email later today)


----------



## chilango (May 10, 2017)

Who are the organisers/sponsors?

"Frame against the War"???

and I can't make out the other one?

Who are they?


----------



## butchersapron (May 10, 2017)

chilango said:


> Who are the organisers/sponsors?
> 
> "Frame against the War"???
> 
> ...


They are - organisationally - no one. A group of empty nesters, holocaust deniers and internet warlocks. The only organised people there will be some CPGB-ML - hopefully the one who sent geri sexually violent and abusive near rape threats. Yes beardie, we know you are reading this.


----------



## chilango (May 10, 2017)

Give 'em hell. These types are toxic.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 10, 2017)

Aye good luck


----------



## LDC (May 10, 2017)

Ditto. Fuck them and their shit politics.


----------



## Geri (May 10, 2017)

chilango said:


> Who are the organisers/sponsors?
> 
> "Frame against the War"???
> 
> ...


 
Frome Stop War. They disaffiliated themselves from the national Stop the War Coalition a while ago. Their main woman looks like a dear old lady, but is actually an evil witch.

Underneath it says supported by 'Bristol against Imperialism' which is just a front group for the same people, really.


----------



## kebabking (May 10, 2017)

Geri  Have you spoken to Officer Dibble about this stuff?

Don't threats of rape end in prison sentences?


----------



## chilango (May 10, 2017)

Geri said:


> Frome Stop War. They disaffiliated themselves from the national Stop the War Coalition a while ago. Their main woman looks like a dear old lady, but is actually an evil witch.
> 
> Underneath it says supported by 'Bristol against Imperialism' which is just a front group for the same people, really.



A (very) quick squizz at their fb page reveals Alex Jones and North Korea.

Toxic, toxic stuff.


----------



## Geri (May 10, 2017)

kebabking said:


> Geri  Have you spoken to Officer Dibble about this stuff?
> 
> Don't threats of rape end in prison sentences?


 
It wasn't a threat of rape, it was just abusive really. I did report it to Facebook but they suggested I should block him.


----------



## rekil (May 16, 2017)

Corbyn's brother will be at this loon conference at the weekend. AV8. As mentioned earlier, Beeley was at the previous one. She's not listed this year but her creepy freak-in-arms Henningsen is a regular attendee and will be there.

Lots of reheated Icke sick on the menu.


> We effectively moved from the Hell of the Psychopathic Control Grid, and we have escaped into a kind of Purgatory. The sense of shock and bewilderment which Brexit and Trump caused within the mainstream media and dysfunctional elites is the opportunity we now have to run to our own personal salvation if we want it. There has never been an opportunity in history like this before, and Thomas Sheridan will give us the tools and insights to make the most of this process of our sudden arrival in Purgatory.
> 
> Thomas's presentation will be concerned with the incredible revelations he has uncovered in the last year revealing that National Socialism and Marxism are alive and well and re-branded in the modern age as social control via the 'black magic' nature of pop culture, icons, marketing and social engineering.


----------



## teqniq (May 16, 2017)

what.


----------



## rekil (May 21, 2017)

teqniq said:


> what.


A whole weekend immersed in this shit. 



Spoiler







Henningsen says he's back from spending 5 weeks in Syria. Who paid for that jolly I wonder. And why is Corbyn's brother allowed to canvas for Labour ffs.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 6, 2017)

This is what  they've been up to today.


----------



## rekil (Jun 7, 2017)

Following Omran's appearance on Syrian state tv, she's backtracked a bit on her previous claims that he was wheeled out repeatedly for propaganda purposes by the white helmets. Now she's suggesting that rather than just having some dust and ketchup applied, his house was blown up by rebels. Last year she posted a link to yet another one of her jew obsessed sites which has a false flag section ("MAKE NO MISTAKE, THE MANCHESTER TERRORIST ATTACK IS A MOSSAD FALSE FLAG" etc).



> Unable to stop the advancement of the Syrian Arab Army and its allies, International Zionism and its NGO-Human-Rights-Industrial-Complex led by the White Helmets created this event in an attempt to pressure the Resistance Axis into accepting a ceasefire.It’s the same script the Zionists use every damn time. Need a pretext to implement a strategic geopolitical objective? Bring out the dead children! Ain’t got no dead children?! Pull some dead children out of thin air! Or, in Omran Daqneesh’s case, put some tremendously sophisticated, Spielberg-style make-up on him and subsequently tell the Earth he’s “shellshocked”.



On a related note, here she is cheering on airstrikes on a Douma market in October 2015 which resulted in 600+ casualties according to MSF. Needless to say, as various other videos of the strikes show, the claim that they were all "100% male terrorists" is a lie.



Spoiler: airstrike gore


----------



## rekil (Aug 24, 2017)

Beeley is featured in this Pulse article on Max Blumenthal, Rania Khalek and Ben Norton and their suspiciously simultaneous recruitment as Assad regime propagandists. It seriously understates the level of loonery detailed here however. There's some sort of beef about plagiarism which is funny considering the suspected origin of her content.



> There was nothing novel about these conspiracy theories. They closely echoed charges made earlier by Vanessa Beeley, a pro-Assad eccentric who writes for 21st Century Wire, a website established by a former editor for Alex Jones’s Infowars. (She too is an RT regular.) Beeley has since charged that Blumenthal’s articles were based on her work. According to Beeley, Blumenthal tasked Rania Khalek with wangling material from her for his polemic. Unsurprisingly, he failed to acknowledge the source.
> 
> “What was interesting is that Rania [Khalek] pumped me for information on the [White Helmets] and then Max [Blumenthal] wrote the article,” Beeley claimed on social media. (Khalek would later face heat for promoting one of Beeley’s videos featuring testimony from a White Helmets volunteer obtained under torture).



Can't be arsed to find her link to the loon site mentioned in previous post but I was not exaggerating.



Spoiler: joos


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 24, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm not sure you need the words 'against his own people' here.



Yes, you are right. The 'against his own people' is indeed redundant.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 24, 2017)

diamarzipan said:


> My wording is shite- AFAIK this is only the case if it's in liquid form, which I believe was not the case here.
> 
> I was reading people who had said they had dealt with it and did not Google, as a few had said this in a thread. They said if it's a threat level 1, you'd only use masks
> 
> I should have googled, but had a glance at some of the pages there and it does appear "sarin in water" is absorbed through skin..... I am making my sons tea as it happens so can't be any clearer



Sarin is a liquid.

*Sarin*, or *GB* (G-series, 'B') is a highly toxic synthetic organophosphorus compound.[5] A colorless, odorless liquid, it is used as a chemical weapon due to its extreme potency as a nerve agent. Exposure is lethal even at very low concentrations, where death can occur within one to ten minutes after direct inhalation of a lethal dose,[6][7] due to suffocation from lung muscle paralysis, unless antidotes are quickly administered.[5] People who absorb a non-lethal dose, but do not receive immediate medical treatment, may suffer permanent neurological damage.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 24, 2017)

Geri said:


> It wasn't a threat of rape, it was just abusive really. I did report it to Facebook but they suggested I should block him.



Good old Facebook, taking full ownership as usual.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## J Ed (Sep 1, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> View attachment 114794



The self-awareness displayed there is very, very dark. It's one thing to back Assad in ignorance, quite another to know that the regime uses torture and rape on an industrial scale and carry on supporting the regime.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 1, 2017)

Notice also, she justifies it - because they're monsters. Classic. The trade unionists locked up there.The communists. The mouthy kids. It doesn't matter - once you enter you are a monster and so deemed worthy of torture.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 1, 2017)

btw - the AQ monsters in there wwre the ones he sent to Iraq with arms training and funding to do this ISIS stuff then relocked up when they were kicked out of Iraq then re-released middle 2011 with same support to take down widespread civilian support for anti-regime protests and sectarianise the revolt. There's not a word in those few lines that isn't fucking horrifying in either it's stupidity or its darkness.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 1, 2017)

J Ed said:


> The self-awareness displayed there is very, very dark. It's one thing to back Assad in ignorance, quite another to know that the regime uses torture and rape on an industrial scale and carry on supporting the regime.


Don't you like secularism or something?


----------



## J Ed (Sep 1, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Don't you like secularism or something?



Yes, avowed secularists like Hezbollah.


----------



## rekil (Sep 23, 2017)

A Beeley piece from an Indian loon site crossposted on a Bulgarian loon site run by the dad of the crook and loon who founded the Zero Hedge loon site. The claim that the Rothschilds own the magazine is completely made up. One of them owns a stake in Liberation. After the fire at Charlie Hebdo's offices in 2011, they worked from Liberation's offices for two months. But something something the joos and here, have some 9/11 shit for the fuck of it as well. 

Строго секретно




			
				Beeley said:
			
		

> The problem it appears, was that purchase of Charlie Hebdo would bring the Rothschild's subversive involvement to the surface.
> 
> It does not need much imagination to create a link between this purchase only weeks before the attack on the daily satirical media outlet that was already a known Zionist platform for hate speech.




One of her loon mates was in the news yesterday.

Holocaust Denier’s Sentence: Visit 5 Ex-Nazi Camps, and Write About It



> A former lawmaker in Belgium convicted of Holocaust denial in 2015 was handed an unusual sentence this week: The Brussels Court of Appeal ordered him to visit one Nazi concentration camp a year for the next five years and write about his experiences, according to the former lawmaker and local news reports.
> 
> The politician, Laurent Louis, is a far-right gadfly known for making inflammatory statements about Jews. He once called former Prime Minister Elio Di Rupo, the first gay man to hold the post, a pedophile. Mr. Louis left Parliament in 2014.


----------



## rekil (Sep 23, 2017)

For reasons best known to himself, Pilger has thrown his lot in with these freaks.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 23, 2017)

i like the sentence passed on Mr. Louis. Very apposite.


----------



## rekil (Oct 8, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> I think she's quite good on a number of points . The white helmets are indeed a front for terror groups . No doubt about that . That the Allepo humanitarian card was played shamelessly, that stuff . Thats absolutely true . Even Panorama has been caught bang to rights blatantly staging this hospital atrocity stuff and having people act for the cameras  and there's not a fucking peep about it . and naturally enough anyone pointing this out will have their reputations trashed . No surprises there .


Casually Brown pushes the 'crisis actors' meme. Casually Brown's 'quite good' source pushes Charlie Hebdo and Bataclan conspiraloonery amongst all the usual jew obsessed shit. 

The Paris False-Flag: There Were NO Suicide Bombers…
The Mystery Disappearance of the Charlie Hebdo Video Taker.


----------



## rekil (Oct 8, 2017)

teqniq said:


> i like the sentence passed on Mr. Louis. Very apposite.


He'll just take the piss in that weasely way these freaks always do.


I realise that I'm overusing the word 'freak' when looking at what these people get up to but that's where we are unfortunately.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 19, 2017)

copliker said:


> For reasons best known to himself, Pilger has thrown his lot in with these freaks.
> 
> View attachment 116265


Pilger a no-show. Don't know if it was a sudden outburst of sanity or a tactical illness when actually confronted with the holocaust denying dregs and far-right loons he would be publicly promoting i don't know.

Here's some vid from tonight of the lovely types we've been talking out on this thread looking like they want to throw people in dungeons and torture them whilst escorting them out of the meeting - followed by a thinly concealed anti-semitic rant about the *israel* controlling the media and some photo taking and threats to send them to big daddy assad. That wasn't the whole of the protest btw, there were multiple groups inside.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 19, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Pilger a no-show. Don't know if it was a sudden outburst of sanity or a tactical illness when actually confronted with the holocaust denying dregs and far-right loons he would be publicly promoting i don't know.
> 
> Here's some vid from tonight of the lovely types we've been talking out on this thread looking like they want to throw people in dungeons and torture them whilst escorting them out of the meeting - followed by a thinly concealed anti-semitic rant about the *israel* controlling the media and some photo taking and threats to send them to big daddy assad. That wasn't the whole of the protest btw, there were multiple groups inside.


Oh my god! "controlling the pentagon" guy! Prick.


----------



## Geri (Oct 20, 2017)

Friends who attended report that a few people who had been seemingly duped into attending because they thought Pilger would be there left when the protestors were thrown out. 

It was a silent protest and the only disruption occurred when they were manhandled out of the building by security.


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 20, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Pilger a no-show. Don't know if it was a sudden outburst of sanity or a tactical illness when actually confronted with the holocaust denying dregs and far-right loons he would be publicly promoting i don't know.
> 
> Here's some vid from tonight of the lovely types we've been talking out on this thread looking like they want to throw people in dungeons and torture them whilst escorting them out of the meeting - followed by a thinly concealed anti-semitic rant about the *israel* controlling the media and some photo taking and threats to send them to big daddy assad. That wasn't the whole of the protest btw, there were multiple groups inside.


Christ. Just revolting.


----------



## chilango (Oct 20, 2017)

Who's the woman in the hat?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2017)

chilango said:


> Who's the woman in the hat?


----------



## chilango (Oct 20, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 118251



Yeah, her.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2017)

chilango said:


> Yeah, her.


don't recall ever seeing her before.


----------



## chilango (Oct 20, 2017)

She was very, er, confident...


----------



## Geri (Oct 20, 2017)

She was smiling like a crocodile.

Does anyone know who the baldy twat is?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 20, 2017)

The baldy = Andrew Ashdown. A priest who decided belial was going to win and so jumped in with him.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 20, 2017)

The one with the blog that had tea and fancies with Assad?


ETA it is the very same guy Andrew Ashdown's Blog


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 21, 2017)

Excellent - Peter York attended and told her her clothes were shit.


----------



## rekil (Oct 21, 2017)

Galloway interviewed Beeley on his RT farce last week. He introduced her by pointing out that her father was a middle east diplomat. That's her credentials. Her da. "You come from a background of really understanding the arab world...as I do myself". 

I found a 21stcenturywire thing, where in the first 3 minutes, the host says nobody died at sandy hook and plugs a book by arch loon James Fetzer, and then Beeley says ISIS beheadings are faked in order to justify intervention in Syria. It's an hour long so that was as far as I was willing to go for now. 21stcenturywire is pumping out loads of Las Vegas conspiraloonery I see. Sort yourself out Pilger ffs.


----------



## Geri (Oct 21, 2017)

chilango said:


> Who's the woman in the hat?


 
Her name is Narjes Balti. A quote from her Facebook:



> Hilary has now time to take care of her husband suffering of AIDS? Bye the shamanistic witch. We have just avoided the nuclear war planned by the Jesuits to get rid of 80% of the world population..


 
She also appears to think that tattoos are a portal for demons to enter into you.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 21, 2017)

there are some fucking 'loons out there


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 22, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 118421
> there are some fucking 'loons out there


There are some loons 'in here'. London RMT.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 23, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 118421
> there are some fucking 'loons out there





butchersapron said:


> There are some loons 'in here'. London RMT.




The far north of Scotland calling, we'd really appreciate it if you only used the term "loon" in a positive sense,
cheers!


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 23, 2017)

*for easiness, it's in the chorus. AMA CHIEL AMA LOON!


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 23, 2017)

Alternatively, "ya neep" as depicted in this video, entirely acceptable.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2017)

Henrietta MacKenzie said:


> The far north of Scotland calling, we'd really appreciate it if you only used the term "loon" in a positive sense,
> cheers!



Yeh. I said 'loons, not loons. Short for conspiraloon.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 23, 2017)

Geri said:


> Her name is Narjes Balti. A quote from her Facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> She also appears to think that tattoos are a portal for demons to enter into you.



Pfft. You don't need tats, you just need to ask them to enter.


----------



## rekil (Oct 23, 2017)

copliker said:


> I found a 21stcenturywire thing, where in the first 3 minutes, the host says nobody died at sandy hook and plugs a book by arch loon James Fetzer, and then Beeley says ISIS beheadings are faked in order to justify intervention in Syria.



This is here. 1:25-4:35. Dunno who the posh bloke is. Best of luck to any non-loons who have a go at getting through the whole thing. 



Spoiler: pepe sylvia








The site she's an associate editor of pushes all the hits. Tsloonami. Broken link because scum.   

http://21stcentury wire.com/tag/false-flag/

The list of staff doesn't include the pool of conspiraloons/anti-semites/assorted head-the-balls that make regular appearances on podcasts etc.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 25, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh. I said 'loons, not loons. Short for conspiraloon.


Mate, stop interrupting muh grindin' , wi yer pedantry :-D


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 25, 2017)

copliker said:


> This is here. 1:25-4:35. Dunno who the posh bloke is. Best of luck to any non-loons who have a go at getting through the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but I spent 5-20 minutes on their page on fb a few months ago and the output kinda screams lunacy. I mean it's certainly not covert like the recent yarls wood group, it kinda screams dodgy ken


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2017)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Mate, stop interrupting muh grindin' , wi yer pedantry :-D


It's not so much grindin' as bumpin'


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2017)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Yeah but I spent 5-20 minutes on their page on fb a few months ago and the output kinda screams lunacy. I mean it's certainly not covert like the recent yarls wood group, it kinda screams dodgy ken


Yeh. Widmim.


----------



## rekil (Oct 29, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Pilger a no-show. Don't know if it was a sudden outburst of sanity or a tactical illness when actually confronted with the holocaust denying dregs and far-right loons he would be publicly promoting i don't know.





What a hill to die on. Headbanger Hill.



This was a link to a thing by somebody called Brandon Turbeville who turns out to be yet another everything-that-happens-is-a-false-flag loon. His reading list and site recommendations includes Icke, Engdahl, Chossudovsky, anti-vaxxers, 9/11ers, bowtie libertarians, Alan "predictive programming" Watt, Bartlett, Beeley herself, pedophile cult boss Zen Gardner etc.


----------



## SovietArmy (Oct 30, 2017)

.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 30, 2017)

Yeah, fuck off prick.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## rekil (Nov 3, 2017)

They need to look a bit closer. They don't realise what level of mad shit she's on.

Speaking of Higgins, she seems to believe that this person on amazon is him. Is she really this stupid?



Spoiler








Earlier in the year, she was boasting about being in the AfD/conspiraloon mag Compact which is run by Jurgen Elsasser. Amongst other things she claimed that it is forbidden to celebrate christmas in Turkey.



Spoiler







Is that enough?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 18, 2017)

The Guardian  today have published a story which rehashes a couple of the already well-established beeley-bartlett threads and calls it _an investigation - _one which has _uncovered _all this. It looks to tie them/it in with a russian manipulation machine theme and as such entirely misses the self-starter nature of the conspiracy crowd and it's pre-existing links to and embedded role in the far-right and anti-semitism and it's planned malevolence. They miss numerous open goals - such as the disgusting people involved in/behind 21st century wire and beeley's far-right comrades in france and belgium. Still, almost a year to the day after the anti-WH propaganda was used to support the groznying of Aleppo is probably quite good going for them.

How Syria's White Helmets became victims of an online propaganda machine 



> The Syrian volunteer rescue workers known as the White Helmets have become the target of an extraordinary disinformation campaign that positions them as an al-Qaida-linked terrorist organisation.
> 
> The Guardian has uncovered how this counter-narrative is propagated online by a network of anti-imperialist activists, conspiracy theorists and trolls with the support of the Russian government (which provides military support to the Syrian regime).


----------



## rekil (Dec 19, 2017)

I just had a look at Beeley's twitter machine and she's been whinging for 24 hours straight. Too thick to realise that she got off lightly again. Here's the questions the Guardian journo sent to her. Note that the story was originally supposed to be published in October.



Spoiler







Two months ago, she was bothering a Guardian journo, and demanding a "debate".



Spoiler


----------



## rekil (Dec 21, 2017)

Beeley is mentioned throughout this 46 page report and has her own section on page 22 - "Queen Of Disinformation". 



> Of the sources of disinformation on the White Helmets, none have been more prolific than Vanessa Beeley, whose smears have been amplified by trolls online and broadcast by Russian state channels RT and Sputnik News.



It has some of the same problems as the Guardian piece. No mention of her far right connections and her level of immersion in the lizardfighter scene is only alluded to in one line. 



> As Associate Editor of 21st Century Wire, Beeley oversees a website which has claimed anti-semitism “is a multi-million pound industry” and pushed conspiracy theories about George Soros, chemtrails, MH17, Sandy Hook and the 9/11 terror attack.



The bit about anti-semitism is a reference to a Gilad Atzmon article - ("Anti-Semitism is not really a social phenomenon, it is instead a multi million pound industry. The more we spend on the fight against it, the more incidents are ‘recorded’ to justify  further spending.") - and the bit about the leaked twitter DM about torture neglects to mention that it came from an Assad worshipping LaRouche freak that she was best cybermates with until they fell out.

There's a bit about her appearance at a do hosted by the Swiss Press Club in November. 



> In a strongly-worded letter sent to Mettan ahead of the conference, Reporters Without Borders said: “We are totally dissociating ourselves from this event and do not wish to be associated in any way with a conference that welcomes a so-called journalist, Ms. Vanessa Beeley.”



It appears that she cost the club a grant worth 100,000 Swiss francs. 

Guy Mettan sommé d’annuler une conférence
Le Club suisse de la presse perd 100 000 francs


----------



## rekil (Jan 5, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> The Guardian  today have published a story which rehashes a couple of the already well-established beeley-bartlett threads and calls it _an investigation - _one which has _uncovered _all this. It looks to tie them/it in with a russian manipulation machine theme and as such entirely misses the self-starter nature of the conspiracy crowd and it's pre-existing links to and embedded role in the far-right and anti-semitism and it's planned malevolence. They miss numerous open goals - such as the disgusting people involved in/behind 21st century wire and beeley's far-right comrades in france and belgium. Still, almost a year to the day after the anti-WH propaganda was used to support the groznying of Aleppo is probably quite good going for them.
> 
> How Syria's White Helmets became victims of an online propaganda machine


That journo got a lot of green-inker flak including a complaint written on what appears to be takeaway carton lid. 



Spoiler









StreetPress discovered the membership list of Soral's E&R in early 2016. Link to it dead now. I'm wondering whether she was on it and what her connection with Frederic Chatillon might be. They're in the same circles; Voltaire Network, Dieudonne and so on.


From Eliot Higgins's blog in 2012. 


> In August 2011 the French anti-fascist website Reflex posted an article about members of the far right in France, including Frédéric Chatillon, founding a new website, InfoSyrie, to correct what they stated was the gross misrepresentation of facts by the Western media in the pay of the US and Israel.
> 
> The article goes on to describe links between the far right in France and the Alawite and Assad regime members in Syria, and describes a visit arranged by Chatillon for his associates, that include Thierry Meyssan, chairman of the  Voltaire Network; Dieudonné M'bala M'bala, a anti-Semitic political activist; essayist Alain Soral; Ahmed Moualek, president of La Banlieue S'exprime (LBS); and Marc George to Lebanon in 2006, via a 5 day stop over in Syria, where it's alleged Chatillon initiated links with some “second level” regime personals.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 7, 2018)

Nocookies
Gerry downing nonsense


----------



## rekil (Jan 7, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Nocookies


Paywall. 

Splitters! Hard-left rivals are banned from using same pub



> Labour Against the Witch-hunt (LAW), which protests against suspensions and expulsions of party members accused of antisemitism, is in a dispute with Reject Bogus Left Antisemitism (RBLA), a splinter group that was set up after its members were expelled from LAW for antisemitism.
> 
> LAW had planned to meet in a central London pub today, but the pub cancelled its booking after RBLA planned to hold a protest at the same pub at the same time. RBLA called on activists to “put a stop to this shameful witch-hunt by Labour Against the Witch-hunt”.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 7, 2018)

copliker said:


> Paywall.
> 
> Splitters! Hard-left rivals are banned from using same pub


 was able to see on my phone


----------



## rekil (Jan 7, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> was able to see on my phone


Witchcraft.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 7, 2018)

Haha I can see it as well, but it's nonsense for sure so I don't think your'e missing anything.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 17, 2018)

Someone has put together a lot of the stuff on ref-brown alliances that have been floating around for  while now. Beely gets 13 mentions. Lots of other useful stuff there as well. The historical intro seems to be based on the first few chapters of Anton Shekhovtsov's Russia and the Western Far Right - or maybe it just seems like that to me as i've just read it. And they do have a section outlining Sergey Glazyev's link with Dugin and Larouche which is not something usually mentioned. Anyway, net is closing in on Beeley for her belgian-french fascist connections.

An Investigation Into Red-Brown Alliances: Third Positionism, Russia, Ukraine, Syria, And The Western Left


----------



## rekil (Jan 19, 2018)

Some more stuff going on. 


> I have switched the post “An Investigation into Red-Brown Alliances: Third Positionism, Russia, Ukraine, Syria, and the Western Left” to private mode temporarily in the light of updates I am currently adding to it



The UPR and Francois Asselineau weren't mentioned unfortunately. Streetpress has a piece about them from April 2017 where Beeley was a guest speaker at their election do. 

L’UPR d’Asselineau n’est pas un parti conspi, vraiment ? | par @StreetPress 


It reminded me to have a look at the eternally rotting corpse of Indymedia Ireland. It seems to have taken yet another turn for the worst recently. Thierry Meyssan and Tony Cartalucci (Land Destroyer/New Eastern Outlook) articles are among the "editor's picks". 

NATOs Anarchist Brigades - Indymedia Ireland
The French Plan to recognize Rojava - Indymedia Ireland
The French Republic taken hostage - Indymedia Ireland
September 11, 2001: Questions to Ask if You Still Believe the Official Narrative - Indymedia Ireland

I hadn't noticed the "Gladio" section on the sidebar before. It consists entirely of links to the conspiraloon Corbett Report site.


----------



## rekil (Jan 20, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> An Investigation Into Red-Brown Alliances: Third Positionism, Russia, Ukraine, Syria, And The Western Left



I might as well leave the Beeley section here in case the article vanishes. Some of the links on the archived version didn't work properly so I fixed them and tidied a few other things up.

--------------

Vanessa Beeley is listed as an Associate Editor of 21st Century Wire on its About section (which also lists Andrew Korybko and Marwa Osman as special contributors). 21st Century Wire claims to be an “independent hyper blog offering bold news”. However, its features editor and founder is Patrick Henningsen, who used to be an InfoWars Associate Editor, and still associates with the far-right (Henningsen has himself been a long time RT contributor).

21st Century Wire of course is rife with conspiracies about

the “New World Order”, with even a post quoting Aleksandr Dugin favorably,
anti-Semitic “Rothschild” conspiracy theories,
the “globalists”,
neo-fascist and Holocaust denier David Icke,
Lyndon LaRouche,
Holocaust denial,
calling the Charlie Hebdo attacks a false flag,
blaming anti-Trump protests on George Soros and “globalists”.

Engdahl is of course present on 21st Century Wire and is hosted on its podcast.

21st Century Wire also shares material by Thierry Meyssan and hosts Gearoid o Colmain, self-proclaimed “communist” (he appears to be a member of the Pôle de renaissance communiste en France, a French Marxist-Leninist party) who openly voices out the vilest anti-Semitic conspiracy theories, considers the IMF to be a “tool of Zionism” (which is an anti-Semitic conspiracy theory) and praises Hungarian far-right Prime Minister Viktor Orban as bulwark against it and believes in conspiracy theories about the 2016 Nice attacks.

21st Century Wire’s position on the war in Syria as of 2011 itself has been that it is a “regime change” plot by the “globalists” and by George Soros, and that Da’esh is a CIA creation as a tool to establish the “New World Order”. Beeley appears to be the source of conspiracies surrounding the White Helmets which were then aired by Russian state media.

On Vanessa Beeley’s blog are featured:

Gilad Atzmon
multiple defenses of Dieudonne.
Soros conspiracy theories
William Engdahl who is republished and used as a source
The material Beeley herself writes for 21st Century Wire includes praising the xenophobic policies of Viktor Orban and hosting Gilad Atzmon, and she can also be found being hosted by Willem Felderhorf, a self-proclaimed Anarchist whose channel posts xenopobic and Islamophobic material, anti-Semitic 9/11 conspiracy theories and Bosnian genocide denial.

Despite her criticisms of NGOs grounded in conspiracy theory rather than legitimate leftist analysis, Beeley nevertheless went to Syria as part of a delegation by the US Peace Council, the US branch of the World Peace Council, a NGO member of the United Nations which defends Slobodan Milosevic.


----------



## rekil (Jan 20, 2018)

(cont)


The same Vanessa Beeley was hosted in Birmingham, UK, by the Communist Party of Great Britain (Marxist-Leninist) (abbreviated as the CPGB-ML), the Socialist Labour Party (SLP), the Indian Workers Association (GB), and the UK branches of the People’s Liberation Front (JVP) and the Awami Workers Party.

She is also an Associate Editor for The Indicter, an outlet affiliated to the NGO named Swedish Doctors for Human Rights, whose chairperson is Marcello Ferrada de Noli, who was previously a member of the Chilean Marxist-Leninist group Revolutionary Left Movement and has since become a supporter of Julian Assange and moved close to the far-right. The Indicter’s staff includes:


Marcello Ferrada de Noli
John Goss
Nozomi Hayase
Andrew Krieg, a lawyer with a fondness for JFK assassination, RFK assassination and 9/11 Truther, “globalist” conspiracy theories and support for fascists like Le Pen and Trump
Lena Oske
Armando Popa
Anders Romelsjö
Sven Ruin
Maj Wechselmann
The Indicter’s Associate Editors consist of:

Vanessa Beeley
Celia Farber, an AIDS denialist who happens to love 9/11 conspiracy theories
Andrew Krieg
Gilbert Mercier
Erik Sandberg


----------



## teqniq (Jan 21, 2018)

thanks for making the effort copliker


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 21, 2018)

Agreed, cheers copliker


----------



## Geri (Jan 21, 2018)

Video debunking some of Eva Bartlett's claims.



The first five minutes is uncomfortable viewing, but it's worth persevering with.


----------



## rekil (Jan 23, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> Someone has put together a lot of the stuff on ref-brown alliances that have been floating around for  while now. Beely gets 13 mentions. Lots of other useful stuff there as well. The historical intro seems to be based on the first few chapters of Anton Shekhovtsov's Russia and the Western Far Right - or maybe it just seems like that to me as i've just read it. And they do have a section outlining Sergey Glazyev's link with Dugin and Larouche which is not something usually mentioned. Anyway, net is closing in on Beeley for her belgian-french fascist connections.
> 
> An Investigation Into Red-Brown Alliances: Third Positionism, Russia, Ukraine, Syria, And The Western Left


This is up again. I haven't gone through it all but I see new stuff about French and Belgian groups. 

It's not a very good name for a blog though is it.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 23, 2018)

It's not great - i would seek to avoid titling long detailed investigations ravings myself.


----------



## rekil (Jan 25, 2018)

Eva Bartlett is having a do in London on Jan 31st, courtesy of CPGB-ML.

 

I'll leave the article's little section on her here as well.

=-=-=-=-=-=-==-=-=-=-=-=-==-=-=-=-=-=-=
Eva Bartlett, who went viral last year, is a reporter [archive] and Editor at SOTT.net [archive]. SOTT.net is owned [archive] by the Quantum Future Group, which has Arkadiusz Jadczyk as President and Laura Knight-Jadczyk as Vice President [archive]. Unfamiliar with Laura Knight-Jadczyk? Laura Knight-Jadczyk is into various conspiracy theories such as 9/11 Trutherism [archive] (note her using Chossudovsky as source), Denver Airport conspiracy theories [archive], New World Order conspiracy theories [archive], HAARP and UFO conspiracy theories [archive].

Bartlett’s own written quotes conspiracy theorists extensively [archive]and she has reshared anti-Semitic conspiracy theorist Brandon Martinez’s assertion that 9/11 was a false flag on her blog[archive] as well as conspiracy theories claiming Assad is resisting “the Rothschilds” [archive]. Among her other associations one can find:


going on the show [archive] of Holocaust denier Kevin Barrett in 2014
going on the show of Richie Allen [archive], an associate of David Icke
going on the show of Holocaust denier Ryan Dawson [archive] twice [archive]
being hosted by Apophenia [archive], a YouTube channel whose main content consists of material by and interviews with Gilad Atzmon [archive]
This did not however stop Ajamu Baraka from hosting her [archive] or progressive liberal Jimmy Dore from promoting her [archive]. Jimmy Dore had himself previously quoted [archive] an article from conspiracy theorist Robert F. Kennedy Jr. to “explain” what is happening in Syria and later quoted Theodore Postol (whose source is an Infowars contributor and associate of David Duke) concerning the Khan Shaykhun attacks [archive]. It appears that the Western Left would rather host Western conspiracy theorists and fascists rather than speak to Syrian leftists who know more about the situation in Syria, just like how Michael Moore preferred repeating the WWP’s line by calling what would eventually devolve into Da’esh a “revolution” in 2004.
=-=-=-=-=-=-==-=-=-=-=-=-==-=-=-=-=-=-=


----------



## rekil (Jan 29, 2018)

Bartlett also in Derry, exploiting the anniversary of Bloody Sunday. Beeley a no show. Dunno who Gregory Sharkey is.



The venue has tried to distance itself from the event. The last line will look especially foolish.


----------



## 19force8 (Jan 29, 2018)

copliker said:


> just like how Michael Moore preferred repeating the WWP’s line by calling what would eventually devolve into Da’esh a “revolution” in 2004.



Moore was likening the Iraqi resistance of 2004 to the uprising against the British in the 1770s. It might not have been a good analogy, but then the British hadn't just slaughtered hundreds of thousands of Americans. Also, to read that forward as support for ISIS over a decade later is mendacious. As well as pathetic.


----------



## Geri (Jan 31, 2018)

George Galloway gets challenged in Derry

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smQWoziLlwM


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 1, 2018)

19force8 said:


> Moore was likening the Iraqi resistance of 2004 to the uprising against the British in the 1770s. It might not have been a good analogy, but then the British hadn't just slaughtered hundreds of thousands of Americans. Also, to read that forward as support for ISIS over a decade later is mendacious. As well as pathetic.


No but 




> The Iraqis who have risen up against the occupation are not "insurgents" or "terrorists" or "The Enemy." They are the REVOLUTION, the Minutemen, and their numbers will grow -- and they will win.




He even put it in capitals thinking of future urbanites who dinnae read richt


----------



## rekil (Feb 2, 2018)

This Brandon Martinez




			
				Brandon Martinez said:
			
		

> The gassing stories form the foundational mythos of the holocaust, but experts have challenged these claims. Experts contend that gassing is the most inefficient and dangerous method for executions. In 1988, researcher Ernst Zundel commissioned an expert to examine the rooms in Auschwitz and Majdanek which were claimed to have functioned as gas chambers for killing mass amounts of people. Fred Leuchter, a specialist who designed execution equipment including gas chambers for American prisons, did a forensic examination of these facilities. Going into the endeavor Leuchter fully believed the official story about gassings, but was quickly amazed at how implausible it would have been for these rooms to function as mass execution gas chambers.



e2a: Eva Bartlett having a cosy chat with Thierry Meyssan here. 



Spoiler


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Feb 2, 2018)

copliker said:


> View attachment 126598
> 
> This Brandon Martinez



Christ


----------



## teqniq (Feb 2, 2018)

That's fucking awful, meanwhile in Syria there has been yet another suspected chlorine gas attack which doubtless these arsewipes will shrug off.


----------



## LDC (Feb 8, 2018)

Three members of the CPGB-ML made an appearance at an anti-fascist organizing meeting last night in the city where I live.

Post-meeting after a slight argument/mild confrontation (Assad related) they tried pulling the "But have you heard Vanessa Beeley and about the white helmets..." trump card. 

Anyway, they left, think they probably won't be at any more meetings.


----------



## teqniq (Feb 14, 2018)

Beeley gets outed in this article.

What's the truth about the chemical attacks on Syrian civilians?


----------



## rekil (Feb 16, 2018)

Completely normal person.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 18, 2018)

More 'significant updates' and stuff to the Investigation Into Red-Brown Alliances: Third Positionism, Russia, Ukraine, Syria, And The Western Left piece yesterday.


----------



## rekil (Feb 22, 2018)

Spoiler: eh?









Spoiler: oh...


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 22, 2018)

copliker said:


> Spoiler: eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leila Al Shami said yesterday that this would be coming - in fact it had to come if they were to be consistent.


----------



## krink (Feb 23, 2018)

I try to follow this thread but I find it very hard keeping up with the names and the issues - would i be basically correct in thinking these Assad supporters are tankies/conspiraloons/putin groupies and when they talk about imperialism they really only mean imperialism backed by "teh joos" ? 

I watched Geri 's video and could follow that (who exactly do they mean when they talk of 'the terrorists' by the way) but wouldn't mind watching something that looks at debunking the stuff about white helmets being terrorists. I read the attacks on monbiot and the guardian on twitter and it's a bit confusing to me.

Incidentally, every time i go to the miners gala i try to find the most hatstand bonkers left paper i can and the most crazy one yet is something called Lalkar and that's where i first heard of Vanessa Beeley. I could try to photograph her interview and post it if anyone wants a look. It's gross.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 23, 2018)

krink said:


> I try to follow this thread but I find it very hard keeping up with the names and the issues - would i be basically correct in thinking these Assad supporters are tankies/conspiraloons/putin groupies and when they talk about imperialism they really only mean imperialism backed by "teh joos" ?
> 
> I watched Geri 's video and could follow that (who exactly do they mean when they talk of 'the terrorists' by the way) but wouldn't mind watching something that looks at debunking the stuff about white helmets being terrorists. I read the attacks on monbiot and the guardian on twitter and it's a bit confusing to me.
> 
> Incidentally, every time i go to the miners gala i try to find the most hatstand bonkers left paper i can and the most crazy one yet is something called Lalkar and that's where i first heard of Vanessa Beeley. I could try to photograph her interview and post it if anyone wants a look. It's gross.


Aye but it seems to me to be spreading a lot  wider than that. Because "it's just like Iraq" and also they seem  to be attracted to cries of FAKE NEWS since brexit. I am seeing a lot more  Russia Today shares than I used to. RT also becoming more popular with  some yes voters in Scotland as an alternative to the BBC. If you mention Vanessa Beeley to any of those they wouldn't know what you are talking about but may  share her stuff as something they came across on FB and their arguments are similar. so yeah , wooly headed liberals unwittingly joining hands with some more unsavoury hardcore 'loons. 

Do share the interview if you have time!


----------



## rekil (Feb 28, 2018)

Lalkar is CPGB-ML's mag.

One of Beeley's associates who was mentioned earlier is Max Igan. They appeared together at the conspiraloon Alternative View conference, he's been on the 21st century wire radio show (with Hitler admirer Ken O'Keefe) and he was at that libertarian shitfest 'anarchapulco' last week. This may come as a shock I know, but on top of all the usual loon stuff he's embedded in, he is also a particularly revolting anti-semite and holocaust denier as this 8 minute extract from a talk in 2014 shows.



Spoiler








Related thread by danny la rouge Holocaust: the facts


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 28, 2018)

Great work - please do take the time to watch this one if you've been following this thread. This one is above and beyond - shows exactly why the people he's linked with need taking down.


----------



## krink (Feb 28, 2018)

My camera pics didn't work so I have tried to find that Beeley interview from lalkar magazine online but i've traced it further back and it is actually an interview with a doctor by another person. the lalkar article says 'by vanessa beeley' but the original is an interview with a doctor by Silvia Cattori which Beeley translated from French. anyway, if you want to read it, it's here on this truly mental website Information Clearing House

the original header in lalkar:


eta: just realised that isn't the full interview on that link


----------



## rekil (Mar 10, 2018)

Beeley gets a mention in this Southern Poverty Law Centre article by Alexander Reid Ross.

The multipolar spin: how fascists operationalize left-wing resentment



> The Syria Solidarity Movement lists on its steering committee a host of syncretic figures like Duginist, Navid Nasr and an Australian representative of the fascist-modeled Syrian Social Nationalist Party affiliate, Mussalaha. Before a report revealed her associations with Global Research, Ron Paul and the right-wing British Constitution Party, conspiracy theorist Vanessa Beeley held a position on the steering committee as well.
> 
> As an editor at the alt-right-associated conspiracy theory site, 21stCenturyWire, Beeley’s repeated conspiracy articles attempting to link the White Helmets to al Qaeda and George Soros earned her a visit with Assad in Damascus and senior Russian officialsin Moscow; however, they have been thoroughly debunked. A defender of right-wing Hungarian president Viktor Orban, Beeley promotes antisemites like Gilad Atzmon and Dieudonné, even speaking at a conference hosted by the latter in partnership with notorious Holocaust denier Laurent Louis. Regardless, the Syrian Solidarity Movement and the associated Hands Off Syria Coalition recommend Beeley’s work.



e2a: it's been taken down . But archived here.




			
				splc said:
			
		

> After receiving some concerns about the article from Max Blumenthal that evening, we took it down, pending further review



Blumenthal the free speech hating snowflake.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 11, 2018)

Beeley is mentioned in this article.

glykosymoritis: The multipolar spin: how fascists operationalize left-wing resentment

from this tweet


----------



## rekil (Mar 18, 2018)

The article has been reposted in various places following Blumenthals threats, including here - Against the grayzone: the article Max Blumenthal doesn’t want you to read - where this wee note was added. 



> _A note on the title I’ve added: The Grayzone Project is the name of a blog part-run by Blumenthal, along with other dodgy types like Ben Norton. The “grayzone” name is apparently taken from the term ISIS use to refer to areas where Muslims and non-Muslims can co-exist peacefully, but “grayzone” is also a long-established term used by anti-fascists, particularly in Germany, to refer to music and social scenes that aren’t openly neo-nazi, but also refuse to take any kind of principled stand against them, so fence-sitting “grayzone” bands like Bakers’ Dozen, Skinfull, Pressure 28, Stomper 98 and so on are happy to share stages with out-and-out nazis. Given that Blumenthal and Norton are playing a similar role by helping to promote the perspectives of people like Vanessa Beeley, Eva Bartlett and Tim Anderson, it feels very appropriate that they’ve given themselves a name that makes them sound like the fence-sitting likes of Close Shave and Superyob._


_
_
Beeley continues to be as unhinged as ever.

 
_
_


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 20, 2018)

New one into the grinder - the wider group mentioned already elsewhere, i should have mentioned it on this one too though:

9/11 truther joins Syria ‘propaganda research’ group



> A group of university professors who claim to be engaged in “rigorous academic analysis” of propaganda during the Syrian conflict have recruited a 9/11 truther to their team.
> 
> Mark Crispin Miller, professor of media studies at New York University, rejects what he calls “the official narrative” of al-Qaeda’s 2001 attacks on the United States, describing it as “preposterous” and “ludicrous”. He also claims that “the meme” of barrel bomb attacks in Syria has been thoroughly debunked.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 28, 2018)

This from assad supporting loons themselves, albeit ones with better media contacts and record - parade of loons and anti-semites attacking each other for being loons:

Vanessa Beeley & Eva Bartlett vs. Ethical Journalism & Human Decency in the Age of Social Media Reporting


----------



## rekil (Mar 28, 2018)

For anyone who quite reasonably doesn't really fancy wading through 70+ mins of loons burbling away, I transcribed this bit from around the 1h05 min mark.  Considering the sheer unreliability of the source, there's a fair chance that it's total balls but it's conceivable that Beeley and Bartlett have made nuisances of themselves and have annoyed regime connected people, especially if any of the more serious claims about their behaviour have any basis in reality.



> Due to many letters and documented reports by many Syrians, the Syrian government is currently investigating Vanessa Beeley and Eva Bartlett. We at Newsbud have also reached out to our sources within the government in Syria with enquiries.
> 
> There are many Syrians who have started a campaign, writing to their government, writing to their president, asking them to stop this duo, Beeley and Bartlett, from destroying Syria's reputation, and the government there is listening. These Syrians, as other sources within the government in Syria, now have realised that this duo have been nothing but disgrace and liability by putting out, disseminating false information, profanity ridden language and libellous attacks.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 4, 2018)

copliker said:


> The article has been reposted in various places following Blumenthals threats, including here - Against the grayzone: the article Max Blumenthal doesn’t want you to read - where this wee note was added.
> 
> _
> _
> ...


Good follow up from Charles Davis - Beeley, mentioned of course. Useful overview links for those maybe just coming over the last few weeks/months to a realisation of how widespread this red-brown and anti-semitic stuff is and where it's reached into:

An Inside Look at How Pro-Russia Trolls Got the SPLC to Censor a Commie

This viral mischaracterization was why the SPLC retracted the piece. In its apology, the group said that some of those named in the article had protested that they had been “falsely described... as white supremacists, fascists, and/or anti-Semites.” It continued: “Because neither we nor the article’s author intended to make any such accusations, we took it down while we re-examined its contents.”

Ross, himself a seasoned anti-war activist, hadn’t called anyone names, but rather detailed how some who purport to be his comrades had begun echoing, and sharing platforms with, far-right extremists. A secessionist conference in Moscow, for example, saw activists such as Joe Lombardo, of the United National Antiwar Coalition, declaring opposition to the “destructive manifestations of the ‘new world order’” in a statement cosigned by Andrey Kovalenko, leader of the Eurasian Youth Union, a wing of Aleksandr Dugin’s “National Bolshevik” movement — basically Russian nationalism fused with German fascism — and Yana Lantratova, head of Putin’s Council for Civil Society and Human Rights. A UNAC write-up of the conference highlighted the presence of “a leading anti-Zionist writer,” Israel Shamir, a Holocaust denier and associate of WikiLeaks.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 7, 2018)

Look at her reaction when an anti-assad syrian refugee dares to question her here - i wonder where that snap went to eh?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 7, 2018)

The excellent Mary scully suggests that in the ongoing intra-assadist scum dispute (reffed above)that the newsbud  lot have overplayed their hand and that the real loons - the beeleyites - are the ones who have the regime's backing.


----------



## rekil (Apr 11, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> This from assad supporting loons themselves, albeit ones with better media contacts and record - parade of loons and anti-semites attacking each other for being loons:
> 
> Vanessa Beeley & Eva Bartlett vs. Ethical Journalism & Human Decency in the Age of Social Media Reporting



Bit of a whinge here by CPGBs.

The ‘independent media’ that exist to attack independent media

The loons are now all claiming simultaneously that the Douma attack was by jihadis but it also didn't happen and was all staged. Looks like 21stcenturywire has been hacked. Just a minor inconvenience I assume. Dunno how Wordpress copes with this sort of thing.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 11, 2018)

Nice to see a pic of Beeley next to the byline 'proletarian writers' - she is of, course a classic pony riding private school girl and daughter of Sir Harold Beeley KCMG CBE.


----------



## rekil (Apr 14, 2018)

Times stories about Beeleyites belonging to the group mentioned in post #189 who tried to get Idrees Ahmad fired.

Apologists for Assad working in British universities



Spoiler: for subscription refuseniks



Senior British academics are spreading pro-Assad disinformation and conspiracy theories promoted by Russia, The Times can reveal.

They are founders of a self-styled Working Group on Syria, Propaganda and Media (SPM) and hold posts at universities including Edinburgh, Sheffield and Leicester.

Members of the group, which includes four professors, have been spreading the slur, repeated by the Russian ambassador to Britain yesterday, that the White Helmets civilian volunteer force has fabricated video evidence of attacks by President Assad, who is backed by the Kremlin.

SPM’s advisers include an American who has challenged the US version of 9/11 as a conspiracy theory and an Australian who suggested that the CIA was behind last weekend’s chemical attack in Syria.

The White Helmets have attracted Russia’s ire for documenting the chemical attack on Khan Sheikhoun in April last year, which killed 83 people, a third of them children. Last September a UN unit found that “there are reasonable grounds to believe that Syrian forces dropped a bomb dispersing sarin” on Khan Sheikhoun.

Yesterday an SPM member, Tim Hayward, professor of environmental political theory at the University of Edinburgh, retweeted a claim about an attack on eastern Ghouta that the “White Helmets and terrorist factions staged false flag events and ‘kidnapped, drugged’ children to use as props”. He added: “Witness statements from civilians and officials in Ghouta raise very disturbing questions.”

Professor Hayward has published a blog article by his colleague Paul McKeigue, a professor of genetic epidemiology and statistical genetics, which claimed that there was almost “zero likelihood” that Assad carried out chemical attacks. He used “probability calculus” to assess the evidence.

Professor Hayward has used the hashtag #Syriahoax when discussing chemical attacks in the country. The hashtag went viral after being used by alt-right figures in the US, including Mike Cernovich, a main proponent of the “Pizzagate” conspiracy theory, which alleged that Hillary Clinton supporters were involved with a child-abuse ring. The hashtag was said to have been promoted by a Russian cyberoperation.

The professor also linked to a video that appeared to show chemical attack victims that, it was suggested, was staged. A rescuer removed a headscarf from an apparent victim. Professor Hayward wrote: “White Helmets’ mission: ‘To save one headscarf is to save all’ #SyriaHoax”. After being contacted by The Times, he deleted the tweet.

The American academic Mark Crispin Miller, who was said to have called the US government’s account of the 9/11 attacks a “conspiracy theory”, is on the SPM’s advisory board. Another board member is David Blackall, an Australian academic who tweeted “CIA stages gas attack pretext for Syria escalation” with a link to a blog article.

Professor Hayward has written for the alternative news website 21st Century Wire, whose associate editor is Vanessa Beeley, daughter of the late British diplomat Sir Harold Beeley. She claims that the White Helmets are al-Qaeda-affiliated and, as “terrorists”, are a “legit target” for Assad’s forces.

Another member of the group, Piers Robinson, professor of politics, society and political journalism at the University of Sheffield, posted a clip in which Ms Beeley repeated the argument that the group should be a target with the note “interesting interview”.

Another SPM academic, Tara McCormack, a lecturer in international relations at Leicester University, has tweeted that it is “an established fact that a) the White Helmets are basically Al [Qaeda]”. Dr McCormack has also argued that the death of the former Yugoslav president Slobodan Milosevic while being prosecuted for war crimes in the Hague “brought an end to the farce” of his trial.

The first briefing note published by SPM, titled “Doubts about ‘Novichoks’ ”, questioned whether Russia’s secret nerve agent programme ever existed. Britain has blamed Moscow for the poisoning of the former double agent Sergei Skripal and his daughter, Yulia, in Salisbury last month.

Professor Robinson, a member of SPM, told The Times: “Everything I say and write I can defend as based on good faith research and due consideration of available evidence. Vanessa Beeley produces information that is worthy of consideration and certainly her work on the White Helmets, along with work produced by others, raises extremely important questions for academics to research [and] the public to know about.”

The University of Sheffield declined to comment, saying that it needed more time to consider the matters raised.

Professor Hayward said, regarding his use of #Syriahoax: “I understood a hashtag to indicate a topic rather than a creed. I do not accept that I am spreading any ‘disinformation’. ”

The University of Edinburgh said: “We recognise and uphold the fundamental importance of freedom of expression, and seek to foster a culture that enables it to take place within a framework of mutual respect.”

Adam Larson, an independent researcher with SPM, last night denied that it would promote disinformation. Such content would be “strategically designed to mislead” and wrong, he said.”



‘To say Douma attack was staged is to enter an Orwellian world’



> When Idrees Ahmad read the letter of complaint against him, he was baffled to see it written on University of Sheffield headed paper. The authors were members of a recently formed organisation, the Syria, Propaganda and Media (SPM) group, whose stated aim was to “facilitate research with respect to the 2011-present war in Syria”.
> 
> They objected to Dr Ahmad, a lecturer in digital journalism at Stirling University, criticising an article written by Tim Hayward, an Edinburgh professor of political theory who is one of their key members.
> 
> Professor Hayward had argued on his blog that “independent investigators” such as Vanessa Beeley, a pro-Assad journalist in Syria, should be given a “fair hearing”. Among her beliefs are that the White Helmets, a volunteer rescue group in Syria, are terrorists and that President Assad has not carried out chemical attacks.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 14, 2018)

Tim Hayward also  tried to get Joey Atoub kicked off his PHD at Edinburgh.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## rekil (Apr 14, 2018)

I was just checking the times for those posts. Beeley posted at 8:43am. SANA posted at 9:02. Heh.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 14, 2018)

Which backs up mary scully's suggestion that in the battle of the ineternet assadists (them vs newsbud) the beeleyites have the regime backing.


----------



## rekil (Apr 17, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> Which backs up mary scully's suggestion that in the battle of the ineternet assadists (them vs newsbud) the beeleyites have the regime backing.


Yes, and I see the newsbud freaks are on team Douma false flag with the beeleyites anyway. Their guy Jamal Daoud does seem to have some level of access to the regime. He's been involved in taking delegations of loons from Australia to Syria, eg in 2013 and 2017.

Meeting with Assad: WikiLeaks did not 'know or approve' of party's visit
National Reconciliation State Minister meets Western media delegation


The Times is continuing to do a little bit of work on the Assadists, work that maybe parts of the left should have been doing instead of lining up behind them or pretending not to see the state of the swamp they crawled out of.

Sons of Syria’s ‘chemical weapons chief’ Amr Armanazi enjoy life as British bankers
Former SAS chief and diplomats join society accused of endorsing Assad regime
Academics accused of speaking for Assad condemn Syria raids



> Several SPM members have referenced claims made by Vanessa Beeley, daughter of the late British diplomat Sir Harold Beeley and associate editor for the alternative news website 21st Century Wire. She claims that the White Helmets, volunteers who published images said to be of victims of the chemical attack, are affiliated to al-Qaeda and a “legit target”.
> 
> On Friday Ms Beeley retweeted a claim by a man describing himself as a cardiologist that a photograph released by the White Helmets showing children being treated by medical workers had been faked. Thomas Binder wrote: “As a cardiologist, I can say that these ECG electrodes are completely wrong positioned. They would not get any signal. This picture is faked!”



In recognition of their contribution to the intergalactic class struggle I shall send a PD mug to the bylined Times journos.

Just the one between them. Kingsley has yet to get his and I'm not made of money.


e2a: I suspect that the person in the Times article who claims to be a cardiologist might not be 100% legit as a google image search on his profile pic throws up all sorts of things including another twitter account that currently claims to be from Seattle, that posts the same stuff and that links to an instagram account of someone who says he's Russian.



Spoiler



 

It could be this 9/11 loon though

Thomas Binder | 911 untersuchen


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 17, 2018)

Apart from trying to get their critics kicked out of their universities as mentioned above the beeleyites are now reporting people to the police and trying to link them to terrorism. The dynamic at play here is getting very heavy and spinning rapidly out of control.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 17, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> Apart from trying to get their critics kicked out of their universities as mentioned above the beeleyites are now reporting people to the police and trying to link them to terrorism.



Fuck


----------



## rioted (Apr 17, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> Apart from trying to get their critics kicked out of their universities as mentioned above the beeleyites are now reporting people to the police and trying to link them to terrorism. The dynamic at play here is getting very heavy and spinning rapidly out of control.


Perhaps you can call on an american air strike?


----------



## LDC (Apr 17, 2018)

rioted said:


> Perhaps you can call on an american air strike?



Fucking prick, fuck off from this thread with your shit politics and delusions.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 17, 2018)

That Times piece about uni professors is being described as Mcarthyism by more that one person on Twitter. Never mind that it happens to be true.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> Look at her reaction when an anti-assad syrian refugee dares to question her here - i wonder where that snap went to eh?



yeh that's from the meeting i went to


----------



## rekil (Apr 18, 2018)

BBC doing something tomorrow but I don't think it'll be any good. Her shitty blog's very first post was joos rule the world stuff cloaked in particularly unconvincing pro-palestinianism. The vast majority of the rest of it consists of c+ps from a gamut of loons. Ask about that, not easily waved away things like 'how much does Assad pay you'.  



Spoiler: joos


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 18, 2018)

that infected talk is straight up anti semitism-and the poisoning. _They poison the wells you know. Bacilli swarming under the lense._ If you weren't dog whistling then you meant that shit to be taken as read? ffs

Annoyingly I keep reading her name in my head voice doing john cooper clarke 'vanessa beesley streets'


----------



## teqniq (Apr 19, 2018)

copliker said:


> BBC doing something tomorrow but I don't think it'll be any good. Her shitty blog's very first post was joos rule the world stuff cloaked in particularly unconvincing pro-palestinianism. The vast majority of the rest of it consists of c+ps from a gamut of loons. Ask about that, not easily waved away things like 'how much does Assad pay you'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This perhaps?

The online activists pushing Syria conspiracy theories

found via


----------



## krink (Apr 19, 2018)

Is that also linked to why Nazanin Zaghari-Radcliffe is still being held teqniq ?


----------



## teqniq (Apr 19, 2018)

I dunno, tbh. I got the post about that of off this guy's timeline and posted it on that thread. I suppose it could be connected in some way. The guy is just very clued up on all things Iranian and the ME in general.


----------



## rekil (Apr 19, 2018)

teqniq said:


> This perhaps?
> 
> The online activists pushing Syria conspiracy theories


It sort of illustrates how terrified of being exposed as a fraud Beeley is, but it's not very good is it.


> Beeley gives talks to fringe groups and makes appearances on media outlets including state-owned Russian channel RT.


_Come on BBC._


----------



## teqniq (Apr 19, 2018)

Yeah could do with more detail, I mean they could have poached stuff from you and BA off here.  Interestingly though I thought the Sarah Abdallah name rang a bell, I posted a tweet of 'hers' (in quotes as I'm not even sure along everyone else with a heathy skepticism as to the real identity of the person behind the account) on the Syria thread last year.

And next, Syria?


----------



## rekil (Apr 19, 2018)

This might be relevant to the "why would Assad use chemical weapons" question. From 2015 when she was just getting started. She did a lot of gloating throughout that month.

 

Syria: At least 550 wounded in horrific market-bombing in Damascus besieged area


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 20, 2018)

teqniq said:


> Yeah could do with more detail, I mean they could have poached stuff from you and BA off here.  Interestingly though I thought the Sarah Abdallah name rang a bell, I posted a tweet of 'hers' (in quotes as I'm not even sure along everyone else with a heathy skepticism as to the real identity of the person behind the account) on the Syria thread last year.
> 
> And next, Syria?


Some more - links to Shia jihadi's. Iranian funded and supported jihadi's of course.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 20, 2018)

Heh someone yesterday who follows the same Iranian guy I've mentioned said she's a hardcore Hezbollah supporter.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 20, 2018)

.


----------



## StigoftheDig (Apr 20, 2018)

Mistakenly posted something pointless. Don't know how to delete a post. 

Sad.


----------



## rekil (Apr 20, 2018)

teqniq said:


> does this person look familiar?


Barking up the wrong tree here matey. Rana Harbi works for Al-Akhbar, the Lebanese site that Max Blumenthal quit because it was too pro-Assad.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 20, 2018)

Well, ok but they look like the same person to me.... Never mind, thanks.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Apr 20, 2018)

teqniq said:


> Not a derail, honestly. The account that I was following that's in the link from my above post....
> 
> does this person look familiar?
> 
> ...


If you google image both names and looks at hunners of pictures of both it becomes more obvious they aren’t the same person at all. Mostly going by the eyes.


----------



## rekil (Apr 22, 2018)

How An Obscure British Blogger Became Russia's Key Witness Against The White Helmets



> Vanessa Beeley is a British blogger who believes the attack on French satirical magazine Charlie Hebdo was staged, al-Qaeda wasn’t behind the 9/11 attacks and that “Zionists rule France”.
> 
> But her real passion is trying to convince the world that the White Helmets, the group that rescues people from the rubble of Syria’s civil war, is a terrorist-linked organisation that fakes its activities to illicit sympathy in the West for a regime change plot against Syrian leader, Bashar al-Assad.





> She would have remained in the fringe world of conspiracy theorists, blogging on alternative news sites and speaking at events alongside holocaust deniers and David Icke if it weren’t for one thing - she, like thousands of other people, became embroiled in a Russian disinformation campaign.



The first link is about the Bataclan massacre not Charlie Hebdo. A mistake like this wouldn't happen in the Girder.


----------



## rekil (Apr 23, 2018)

Beeley featured in another longish piece today. 

KPFK’s “Indy Media on Air” Brings Fascism to the Airwaves



> It is unfortunate to consider that, rather than provide coverage in solidarity with Syrian dissidents across borders, Pacifica Radio/KPFK 90.7 Los Angeles gave a platform to fascism on March 21st and 28th of this year on the radio show “Indy Media on Air.” (Link available here.)





> The fascist in question is Vanessa Beeley, a British “alternative” journalist who runs interference for Assad and Putin. The website where she works as an editor, _21st Century Wire_, features anti-Semites and Holocaust deniers such as Gilad Atzmon alongside rationalizations of Assadist fascism and “exposés” about the White Helmets, otherwise known as the Syrian Civil Defense—that is, the first responders to Russian and Syrian regime bombardment of civilian areas in opposition-held regions of the country.





> Through her interview with Burnett, Beeley reveals herself as a racist and an Orientalist who fundamentally engages in the type of atrocity-denial that is part and parcel of the both the fascist right and the authoritarian left’s take on Syria, a position for which _Burning Country _co-author Leila al-Shami has rightly denounced the pro-fascist left. Beeley opens by mentioning her father, Harold Beeley, who was a British diplomat and an Arabist, seemingly in an implicit attempt to present herself as an “authority” on the Middle East of similar weight.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 23, 2018)

No wonder Doug Henwood couldn't wait to jump ship to jacobin to host his shows. "Because the Pacifica board is staffed by idiots..."


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 23, 2018)

Have a look at these scumbags:

The ‘crazy club’: Inside the British propaganda trips that seek to legitimise Assad’s barbarism



> “Welcome to the crazy club!”, laughed Baroness Caroline Cox in the lobby of a ritzy, five-star Beirut hotel. Her words would mark the beginning of a one-week journey into the heartlands of the Syrian regime and the war-wracked cities under its control – Damascus, Homs and Aleppo.





> As the week progressed, it quickly became clear that the trip was anything but pastoral. Individuals who allege to operate as independent journalists inside regime-held areas, pushing the Assad line on social media, namely Vanessa Beeley and Tom Duggan, were brought in to speak with us separately. Both have no identifiable ties to a reputable news organisation.





> Grand Mufti Hassoun, who Amnesty International alleges ordered the execution of 13,000 inmates at the notorious Sednayah torture prison, asked the delegation why he had been denied a visa to visit Britain. “I wish to speak in front of the British Parliament”, he told us, bragging of a recent address he made to the Irish parliament in December 2016. There was no mention of his alleged crimes during our meeting.





> In perhaps the most surreal moment of the trip, Baroness Cox called the group to attention to thank our half-dozen Mukhabarat minders on the penultimate day at a service stop on the Aleppo to Damascus highway. The men, sometimes armed, had shadowed us at almost every moment of the trip, listening in on every conversation. They are the foot soldiers in an organisation that instils unabated fear into the average Syrian. As a gesture to thank them for “keeping us safe”, she presented them with a set of tin plates from the gift shop of Buckingham Palace, home to Queen Elizabeth II. There was bemusement on all sides.





> But as the group departed, so too did all the students, who appeared to have been bussed in on our account, the whole visit apparently staged, much like the wider reconstruction of Syria – a façade in the image of one man, propped up by his backers in Moscow and Tehran.



Cox's wikipedia says this btw "Cox is currently working for the people in Syria who have been suffering at the hand of ISIS.[_citation needed_]"


----------



## rekil (Apr 24, 2018)

Apart from his cameos on 21st century wire and his chat with Hanin Elias, I've no idea who that Tom Duggan guy is. He has the pallor of a 60 a day bankrupt.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 24, 2018)

What the absolute fuck? Anarkismo- the platformist anarchist network project, the ones who pride themselves on the hardest non-bullshit, hippy loon approach are running Fisk's filth.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 24, 2018)

That's kinda weird isn't it? Regardless of the article's veracity why would they bother publishing an article that's already been run in The Independent?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 24, 2018)

teqniq said:


> That's kinda weird isn't it? Regardless of the article's veracity why would they bother publishing an article that's already been run in The Independent?


It's the thought and intention behind the re-running of it that's bothering me rather more.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 24, 2018)

Well I've never heard of them before but if they are choosing to run Fisk's articles maybe they have lost the plot?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 24, 2018)

copliker said:


> Apart from his cameos on 21st century wire and his chat with Hanin Elias, I've no idea who that Tom Duggan guy is. He has the pallor of a 60 a day bankrupt.


Aka djt


----------



## rekil (Apr 24, 2018)

> Vanessa Beeley on loon site 21st Century Wire's radio show claiming that the Charlie Hebdo and Bataclan masscres were "false flags". She mentions discussing events with French far right personalities Thierry Meyssan and Alain Soral.
> 
> (November 15th 2015 - Episode #109 – SUNDAY WIRE: ‘GLADIO GOES GLOBAL: A Pretext For World War?’)





(One hour of gibberish condensed to one minute)


----------



## LDC (Apr 25, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> It's the thought and intention behind the re-running of it that's bothering me rather more.



FFS, although wonder if it's a collective choice, or one loose cannon in the group? IME it's quite easy for one person to stick something on a site without agreement, and much more complex to then get it taken down. Have you emailed them?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 25, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> FFS, although wonder if it's a collective choice, or one loose cannon in the group? IME it's quite easy for one person to stick something on a site without agreement, and much more complex to then get it taken down. Have you emailed them?


I haven't - i'm waiting to see just how long it stays up and what comments it attracts. Every article is reviewed by the editorial group before publication to see that it meets their editorial policy btw.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 25, 2018)

copliker said:


> (One hour of gibberish condensed to one minute)



Do watch this people, esp if you're not convinced by all the previous posts and info - it's only a minute long and contains ultra-looniness and open support of the fascist Alain Soral - recently released from his latest jail sentence for holocaust denial and anti-semitism. Here he is at the shoa memorial in Berlin in his thor steinar jacket:


----------



## LDC (Apr 25, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> Every article is reviewed by the editorial group before publication to see that it meets their editorial policy btw.



Yeah, thought that might be the case, was just hoping that something might have slipped through the net. Fuck's sake, not them too.


----------



## phillm (Apr 25, 2018)

teqniq said:


> This perhaps?
> 
> The online activists pushing Syria conspiracy theories
> 
> ...




There's also in the 'Syrian Assad 'Babes'' category Syrian Girl who seems very active in pushing pro-Assad propaganda. 

Partisangirl  (@Partisangirl) on Twitter


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 26, 2018)

An incredibly boring but useful look into the red-brown echo system, part of a wider investigation into white helmet smearing. Of course, at the centre of it is 21st century wire, the site happy to host Holocaust deniers etc that's edited by beeley (pdf):

Ecosystem or Echo-System? Exploring Content Sharing across  Alternative Media Domains 

http://faculty.washington.edu/kstarbi/Starbird-et-al-ICWSM-2018-Echosystem-final.pdf


----------



## rekil (Apr 26, 2018)

A couple of extracts from that paper. 

 

===

 

Henningsen was actually disputing that his site has an "extreme right bias". Triggered. 



Spoiler








Climate change denier loon. 



Spoiler: 1 like


----------



## phillm (Apr 27, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> An incredibly boring but useful look into the red-brown echo system, part of a wider investigation into white helmet smearing. Of course, at the centre of it is 21st century wire, the site happy to host Holocaust deniers etc that's edited by beeley (pdf):
> 
> Ecosystem or Echo-System? Exploring Content Sharing across  Alternative Media Domains
> 
> http://faculty.washington.edu/kstarbi/Starbird-et-al-ICWSM-2018-Echosystem-final.pdf



and one British man from the safety of his bedroom is a living ,breathing part of the 'russian bot' amplification process. He was foaming away on Sky News recently.

How “Ian56” keeps the false flags flying on Twitter


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 27, 2018)

Greenwald must sack them soon:

Russia Brings Syrians to The Hague to Make Underwhelming Case Chemical Attack Was Fake

The russians used every official channel to openly bill this as the head of the OPCW saying the white helmets fake attacks and are in fact al qaieda terrroists - come, come to the press conference and have your mind blown. Odd that never happened in the end eh?

This is after wilkie - the one who made stupid claims about mattis clearing the regime of any involvement in chemical attacks when he said the opposite (pimped on here by camouflague) was caught out in some grim stuff, claiming they had faked attacks after the regime ghouta chemical attack - at a time when they hadn't yet been formed and using the bodies of dead kids for their disgusting ends.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 28, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> Have a look at these scumbags:
> 
> The ‘crazy club’: Inside the British propaganda trips that seek to legitimise Assad’s barbarism
> 
> ...


Update - posted in full as behind paywall:

*Guests rebelled at Syria trip ‘lunacy’*

A British fact-finding mission to Syria led by sympathisers of President Assad backfired when guests on the trip rebelled against perceived pro-regime propaganda.

Baroness Cox, 80, who helped to run the trip, has become embroiled in a row with the BBC after Justin Webb, the Today programme host, claimed that she used the visit to have tea with mass murderers. In her complaint to Lord Hall of Birkenhead, the BBC director-general, which was seen by The Times, she relied on a website notorious for conspiracy theories to challenge Webb.

Her tour of Syria coincided with western bombing in retaliation for Assad’s forces having gassed civilians.

Lady Cox — who began the trip by telling travellers: “Welcome to the Crazy Club!” — helped to lead the trip, which was hosted by the Syrian Orthodox Patriarchate. An international campaigner for persecuted religious minorities, Lady Cox believes that many Syrians regard Assad as a bulwark who will save them from being slaughtered by Islamist terrorists.

Members of the 18-strong party of clergy, academics, journalists and peers included the Rev Canon Giles Fraser, the broadcaster. Some became increasingly irritated at being subjected to people they considered Assad apologists. Lady Cox insisted yesterday that it had been a pastoral visit and the presence of critics “shows, I hope, that we are democratic”.

The first campaigner brought to their hotel in Damascus was Vanessa Beeley, a blogger who claims that the White Helmets volunteer rescuers are “al-Qaeda affiliated” and a legitimate target for the dictatorship’s military.

Diana Darke, an expert on the country who was also on the trip, said: “I never heard of her in my life. I listened to what she said and thought this is some sort of lunatic woman.” Lady Cox told The Times that Ms Beeley was a “very brave independent journalist” who opposed regime change.

Next came Tom Duggan, a commentator based in Damascus who has absolved Assad of gas attacks by claiming that they were the result of the Syrian air force hitting chemical weapons dumped by terrorists. Canon Fraser was reported to have assertively challenged Mr Duggan.

As the party toured Damascus, Homs and Aleppo, factions appeared. “The bus became a kind of battleground,” one member said. “The pro-Assad people were sitting at the front and the sceptics at the back. Every now and then one would come to the back of the bus and there would be a blazing row.”

A low point was watching Revolution Man, a film made by Najdat Anzour, the deputy speaker of parliament. “They made us watch this film in Aleppo about the chemical attacks,” a source said. “The film suggested western journalists wanted to fake it so they could win journalism awards. It was just such blatant propaganda.” Mrs Darke joked: “The rest of the group reacted against it as a really crass piece of propaganda by the regime. I reacted the opposite way: I didn’t think they were capable of that level of sophistication.”

The visitors were taken to a “reception centre”, apparently assisted by the church, for refugees from Ghouta where the latest chemical attack took place. “Up until that point everything we saw was manicured,” Mrs Darke said. “You are talking thousands of people who have lost everything. Some were badly injured. They couldn’t stage it. They tried. They had people at the front they tried to steer us towards, people who would tell us stories about how the ‘terrorists’ had been treating us badly. We were nearly 20 people. They couldn’t control us.”

As the only woman who could speak Arabic, she gained access to displaced women. “They had been better nourished in Ghouta under the siege where they had meat and vegetables,” she said. In the camp “they were treated like animals. They have been cleared out from their homes and they will never be allowed back. It’s gutting.”

The tour ended with Lady Cox giving tin plates from the Buckingham Palace gift shop to the group’s half-dozen minders from Syria’s internal security service, the Mukhabarat. Mrs Darke said: “They had no idea what these things were. I said to my husband, ‘I bet these get used for target practice’. ”

Gareth Browne, a reporter at the Middle East paper The National who joined the trip, asked Lady Cox whether Moscow had a more ethical foreign policy than London. “I think in Syria they do,” she replied.

She appeared on the Today programme this week where Webb, citing Amnesty International, claimed that the Grand Mufti, whom she met, was a mass murderer. She had been unaware of the allegation and later wrote to Lord Hall demanding an apology. She attached “a relevant critique of the Amnesty report”, which was an analysis by the Canada-based Centre for Research on Globalization. It has made outlandish claims about 9/11.

The BBC said it was confident the interview met its editorial standards.


----------



## LDC (Apr 28, 2018)

Just vaguely musing whilst bored on what will happen to Beeley longer term. Like think she'll keep vanishing down ever more increasingly bonkers paths until she ends up like David Icke or David Shayler? Is there any comeback to normality from this kind of fucked-up-ness she's in anyone think?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 28, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Just vaguely musing whilst bored on what will happen to Beeley longer term. Like think she'll keep vanishing down ever more increasingly bonkers paths until she ends up like David Icke or David Shayler? Is there any comeback to normality from this kind of fucked-up-ness she's in anyone think?


As jesus would have said, the 'loons will always be with us


----------



## LDC (Apr 28, 2018)

"In an article in the _London Evening Standard_ in 2009, Shayler further discussed the Messiah claim and revealed that he was living as a woman in a squat in Abinger Hammer, Surrey. His former girlfriend, Annie Machon, claims Shayler's long battle with the intelligence services led him to suffer a breakdown. Shayler has since told newspapers that his transvestite 'alter ego' is called *Delores Kane*."


----------



## phillm (Apr 28, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Just vaguely musing whilst bored on what will happen to Beeley longer term. Like think she'll keep vanishing down ever more increasingly bonkers paths until she ends up like David Icke or David Shayler? Is there any comeback to normality from this kind of fucked-up-ness she's in anyone think?[/QUOTE.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 28, 2018)

> He’s *Ian Shilling*, a British bloke with strong opinions who claims there is “zero evidence” of the Assad regime using chemical weapons and believes that “the whole of the official US and UK foreign policy narrative is a complete fabrication and lie”.



copliker what a name lol


----------



## rekil (Apr 28, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Just vaguely musing whilst bored on what will happen to Beeley longer term. Like think she'll keep vanishing down ever more increasingly bonkers paths until she ends up like David Icke or David Shayler? Is there any comeback to normality from this kind of fucked-up-ness she's in anyone think?


Have you not seen the state of her blog and the loonocracy she was enmeshed with before her name took off? This is not someone who's had a firm grip on reality in a very long time, if ever. But I was talking to someone about this as well. At some point, her usefulness to the regime will expire and then what.


----------



## LDC (Apr 28, 2018)

copliker said:


> Have you not seen the state of her blog and the loonocracy she was enmeshed with before her name took off? This is not someone who's had a firm grip on reality in a very long time, if ever. But I was talking to someone about this as well. At some point, her usefulness to the regime will expire and then what.



Yeah I have, I guess that was what I was meaning is like you say, when the Syria 'issue' passes for her or she is too much of a liability, wonder what she'll end up doing? Well trodden path to ever more bonkers ideas I guess.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 28, 2018)

copliker said:


> Have you not seen the state of her blog and the loonocracy she was enmeshed with before her name took off? This is not someone who's had a firm grip on reality in a very long time, if ever. But I was talking to someone about this as well. At some point, her usefulness to the regime will expire and then what.


I imagine her usefulness will not last very much longer. Not with all the negative publicity she's had in mainstream publications recently.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 28, 2018)

They have nothing in their souls.  This is it. It's over for them. We still can fight. Not them.


----------



## rekil (Apr 30, 2018)

Another Huff Post piece on these ne'er-do-wells.

UK Academics To Discuss Whether Reporters In Syria Should Be Branded Criminals



> Two UK academics are due to speak at an event to discuss whether British journalists reporting from opposition-held areas in Syria should be prosecuted under the UK Terrorism Act.
> 
> 
> Professor Piers Robinson of the University of Sheffield, and Professor Tim Hayward of the University of Edinburgh, will appear at the Media on Trial event at Leeds City Museum next month.
> ...





> Other speakers are listed to include:
> 
> 
> Peter Ford - a former UK ambassador to Syria who took over from Bashar al-Assad’s father-in-law as head of the British Syrian Society after emails were published showing the former director had advised Assad how to counter videos appearing to show the Syrian regime torturing children.
> ...


----------



## Riklet (Apr 30, 2018)

"Dont tread on any landmines!"


----------



## butchersapron (May 1, 2018)

Leaving aside the palling around and supporting fascists, holocaust-deniers etc here is a look at the her 'work' when put up against even minimal standards of serious journalism - good piece that hits multiple targets without too much fuss:


Vanessa Beeley — the Syrian conflict’s goddess of propaganda



> Those leading the attack claim they are simply asking questions that need to be asked. It’s healthy scepticism, they say. But it’s a selective kind of scepticism where reports from some sources, primarily mainstream media in the west, are dismissed as untrue — not because evidence shows they are wrong but because they don’t fit the desired narrative.





> At the same time, reports that do fit the narrative win praise on social media, regardless of supporting evidence, and people who venture to question them are liable to be assailed with abuse.
> 
> A prominent example is the work of Vanessa Beeley, a supporter of the Assad regime whose reports from Syria have turned her into a social media celebrity. The Russian propaganda channel, RT, describes her as “an independent investigative journalist” and, in addition to her Russian TV appearances, she is associate editor of 21st Century Wire, the conspiracy theory website that publishes most of her work.


----------



## teqniq (May 1, 2018)

Heh. Mr Whittaker seems to have decided to go for the throat over Beeley.


----------



## rekil (May 2, 2018)

Henningsen having his annual loon do this weekend. Who is this nothing, Alex Thomson (Rugby school, Cambridge, GCHQ) on about I wonder.


> We will focus on a series of seminal decades in human history when wickedness broke cover in significantly new ways and reached major milestones in its manifestation within religions, philosophies and technologies. We will see that every social evil that has surfaced in the past generation is not unprecedented but is merely a revisiting of the preoccupations of the mystery religions of antiquity (refined in Egypt and Babylon and documented in Greece and Rome), in which an illuminated (gnostic) sacerdotal caste, relying upon semi-initiated mercantilist underlings, regards the world as its fiefdom and humanity as livestock. The key battleground will be seen to be the human psyche.
> 
> Since history means ‘inquiry’, this talk will be given for the benefit of today’s inquirer and will end with a section focusing on the cabals which implanted themselves in the world’s most advanced countries as Late Modernity dawned, which concern themselves with the thieving of intellectual property, the dominance of the legal system, the hoarding of precious commodities and the maintenance of a global war economy, whose next development is the nuclear war for which this cabal longs.





Spoiler



It's joos isn't it


----------



## rekil (May 3, 2018)

Another piece on snopes.

Assad Supporters Plan to Put the ‘Media on Trial’ for Doing Journalism in Syria



> Additionally, Radsch said, Syria is currently the deadliest place in the world for journalists to work. Since the start of the years-long war, 119 journalists have died covering it. Creating lists of journalists a group aligned with the government doesn’t like, she said, is “not going to go over well.”
> 
> Although characters like Henningsen and Beeley have been propelled into the limelight by casting themselves as heroes in a supposed anti-imperialist movement against Western-initiated regime change in Syria, their ideas would otherwise be considered fringe. Henningsen has written that mass shootings in the United States — such as the 2012 Sandy Hook school massacre — are hoaxes, as was the moon landing and 9/11. Beeley, meanwhile, has written that she believes the struggle for human rights in Gaza and the civil war in Syria are proxy battles against an overarching Zionist conspiracy to dominate the world.




e2a:  Victory to Leeds City Museum.



> A spokesman for Leeds City Council said in a statement: “Leeds City Museum recently received a request to host a panel discussion on May 27. Since accepting the booking, we have been made aware of further details regarding some of the content and discussion topics which would be part of the event.
> 
> “Whilst the council and museums service are always in favour of promoting free speech and debate, our booking policy clearly states that events are subject to cancellation.”
> 
> The statement added: “In line with that policy, we have decided that the museum is not an appropriate venue for this event and have informed the organisers that their booking has been cancelled.”


----------



## Geri (May 3, 2018)

Leeds City Council have cancelled the booking for the 'Media on Trial' event.

Oops - just seen edit in post above.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2018)

Beeley and the loons blaming 'zionists' and a jimmy savile led paedo ring on leeds council for the cancellation.


----------



## ddraig (May 4, 2018)

they're speaking at Merthyr Rising festival on the Saturday 26 May
"Syria - The truth on the ground"
page 3 of this


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2018)

Ta - let's see what we can do about that. That redhouse on saturday is loon central. Let's see what the lefty organisers think of holocaust deniers, pals of fascists and the like on their stage. I reckon Heken Steel Dave Smith etc may not be too chuffed to be associated with/on the same stage as these people.


----------



## Geri (May 4, 2018)

ddraig said:


> they're speaking at Merthyr Rising festival on the Saturday 26 May
> "Syria - The truth on the ground"
> page 3 of this


 
Right, I will get some people onto it.


----------



## rekil (May 4, 2018)

Beeley's Ayn Rand quote retweet was funny, followed up almost immediately with a Corbyn 'vote Labour' one. They are doing lot of whinging over the fact that their do, which was essentially about their desire to see all non-loon journos persecuted, got cancelled on world press freedom day.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 4, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> Beeley and the loons blaming 'zionists' and a jimmy savile led paedo ring on leeds council for the cancellation.


Sir JS obe kcsg from beyond the grave


----------



## Geri (May 4, 2018)

Unbelievable! The Merthyr Rising Facebook page has banned me from posting. I wasn't even abusive or rude.


----------



## rekil (May 4, 2018)

ddraig said:


> they're speaking at Merthyr Rising festival on the Saturday 26 May
> "Syria - The truth on the ground"
> page 3 of this


Dunno about the rest of the popsters, but that Roland Gift is a pilgrim to loonville. His fb is chockers with rubbish. 



Spoiler










Spoiler


----------



## Geri (May 5, 2018)

After some...er 'robust' debate overnight, the organisers are now claiming that Beeley is no longer speaking, due to 'other commitments'. One down, two to go! 

What makes me laugh is that they demanded 'evidence of my libellous claims' but when I provided them with the evidence, they just delete the whole thread. 

Unfortunately did not have time to screenshot it.


----------



## Geri (May 5, 2018)

copliker said:


> Dunno about the rest of the popsters, but that Roland Gift is a pilgrim to loonville. His fb is chockers with rubbish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't think that's the real one?



Roland Gift

OK, so now I am not sure.


----------



## butchersapron (May 5, 2018)

Geri said:


> After some...er 'robust' debate overnight, the organisers are now claiming that Beeley is no longer speaking, due to 'other commitments'. One down, two to go!
> 
> What makes me laugh is that they demanded 'evidence of my libellous claims' but when I provided them with the evidence, they just delete the whole thread.
> 
> Unfortunately did not have time to screenshot it.


'Other commitments' that didn't exist at 6pm last night when they were still defending her talking at the event.

The more i think about this the worse it gets - an event set up to celebrate an attempted peoples uprising against an authoritarian state invites not one but three people to talk about why people should never attempt to rise up against authoritarian states and if they do why the murder of half  a million people, the displacement and exile of 6 million, starvation and sieges, torture rape and murder in the states dungeons is totally justified and needs to be supported. It's like having an event on Vietnam but casting the US as justified heroes. Or the french state murder of 30 000 people after the Paris Commune. Sick.


----------



## chilango (May 5, 2018)

Thanks for all your work on this stuff Geri and butchersapron .


----------



## butchersapron (May 5, 2018)

Just how far down does this stuff go on the left now where this can happen unquestioned at thing like the Uprising Festival of all places? They boast a broad range of people involved in organising and funding it - i can't believe that they simply booked people from an agency with no prior knowledge about these people and their views and activities given who they have had on before (Murray, Galloway). Everywhere we turn we're having to fight and confront these people right now. And if people think this has nothing do with the anti-semitism stuff in the wider labour/left movement, they're wrong.


----------



## rekil (May 5, 2018)

Geri said:


> After some...er 'robust' debate overnight, the organisers are now claiming that Beeley is no longer speaking, due to 'other commitments'. One down, two to go!
> 
> What makes me laugh is that they demanded 'evidence of my libellous claims' but when I provided them with the evidence, they just delete the whole thread.
> 
> Unfortunately did not have time to screenshot it.


Henningsen probably believes that Soros was behind the Merthyr Rising.




Spoiler: screenies from a rummage in his bins







^^ From OCCUPY: Mindless Americans Falling Prey to ‘New Revolution Business’ and Collectivist Trap?











And so on.




In addition to all the other shitpies he has his fingers in, he writes for Dugin endorsed loon rag New Dawn magazine.



Spoiler


----------



## rekil (May 5, 2018)

Geri said:


> I don't think that's the real one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Twitter here, links to his fb. If it's not really him, it's a lot of effort to go to even for an oddball fan of 80's popstars.


----------



## Geri (May 5, 2018)

copliker said:


> Twitter here, links to his fb. If it's not really him, it's a lot of effort to go to even for an oddball fan of 80's popstars.


 
I don't know why, but I kind of thought that famous people would be a bit more, well, professional I suppose. 

But then again...Roger Waters!!


----------



## redsquirrel (May 5, 2018)

chilango said:


> Thanks for all your work on this stuff Geri and butchersapron .


Agreed, well done guys.


----------



## butchersapron (May 5, 2018)

Well the organiser is a stalinist-creative. What a lovely future this crossover portends.

What would be the local paper for Merthyr?


----------



## LDC (May 5, 2018)

Geri said:


> Leeds City Council have cancelled the booking for the 'Media on Trial' event.
> 
> Oops - just seen edit in post above.



They're talking about running it at another venue, will keep an eye open and let people know.


----------



## butchersapron (May 5, 2018)

One of the places ran by bradford peace studies lot is their new try. Clueless.


----------



## butchersapron (May 5, 2018)

They really don't get that we can stop every single one on council or similar by telling them about their links.


----------



## butchersapron (May 5, 2018)

Only independent left wing places like the marx memorial library can hold events by holocaust deniers, anti-semites and euro-far-rights now.


----------



## Geri (May 7, 2018)

Assad defender Vanessa Beeley to speak at union-backed festival


----------



## teqniq (May 7, 2018)

So still scheduled to speak then? I can't imagine Michael Sheen being best pleased to find he is appearing at an event with Beeley et al.


----------



## frogwoman (May 7, 2018)

Here's Mckinney's mate(he mentions her in the video) and partner in the #unrig campaign promoting the blood libel on Alex Jones.


----------



## frogwoman (May 7, 2018)

Do you think there will be enough of an outcry over this that they'll pull it?


----------



## rekil (May 7, 2018)

frogwoman said:


> Here's Mckinney's mate(he mentions her in the video) and partner in the #unrig campaign promoting the blood libel on Alex Jones.


Child slaves on Mars is one of Steele's. 

No, NASA is not hiding kidnapped children on Mars


----------



## rekil (May 8, 2018)

teqniq said:


> So still scheduled to speak then? I can't imagine Michael Sheen being best pleased to find he is appearing at an event with Beeley et al.


Beeley has been removed from the site's lineup page. She claims it was time pressures. The state of the 'likes' on this @merthryrising tweet...



Spoiler


----------



## frogwoman (May 8, 2018)

copliker said:


> Beeley has been removed from the site's lineup page. She claims it was time pressures. The state of the 'likes' on this @merthryrising tweet...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




Not coming or just not listed


----------



## rekil (May 8, 2018)

frogwoman said:


> Not coming or just not listed


Not speaking. She says she pulled out 10 days ago. However, she is a proven monumental liar. She was scheduled to appear at Merthyr on the 26th and Leeds on the 27th.


----------



## frogwoman (May 8, 2018)

copliker said:


> Not speaking. She says she pulled out 10 days ago. However, she is a proven monumental liar. She was scheduled to appear at Merthyr on the 26th and Leeds on the 27th.



Could she just be saying she's pulled out until the fuss has died down?


----------



## rekil (May 8, 2018)

frogwoman said:


> Could she just be saying she's pulled out until the fuss has died down?


I don't know. I have no idea what goes on in the heads of these fucking fuckers. They're still selling tickets for Leeds.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (May 8, 2018)

A number of contacts of mine in the anti-fracking movement going ballistic about the Leeds conference cancellation, when I had not previously pegged them as red-brown sympathisers. Mind, anti fracking movement is unstructured and this gives undue prominence and influence to the likes of conspiraloon entrepreneur Ian R Crane who is currently hosting Henningsen at his expensive “Alternative View” conference. Beeley and Henningsen both spoke at Crane’s 2016 event.


----------



## LDC (May 8, 2018)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> A number of contacts of mine in the anti-fracking movement going ballistic about the Leeds conference cancellation, when I had not previously pegged them as red-brown sympathisers. Mind, anti fracking movement is unstructured and this gives undue prominence and influence to the likes of conspiraloon entrepreneur Ian R Crane who is currently hosting Henningsen at his expensive “Alternative View” conference. Beeley and Henningsen both spoke at Crane’s 2016 event.



Got anything from these anti-frackers showing that?


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (May 8, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Got anything from these anti-frackers showing that?


Nah, not without naming names. I still live in hope of persuading them of the error of their ways.  Though, given that as usual with those going down the conspiraloon rabbit hole I was accused of being a gullible state tool for just mildly challenging conspiraloon interpretations of both the Skirpal affair and the Syria  situation, it might be hard.  The penetration of red-brown and conspiracist thinking amongst the anti -frackers, the greens, the left and everyone from new age/alternative types to ordinary “apolitical” internet browsing working class individuals in UK is both depressing and concerning. The question for me is how to challenge these ideas within oppositional movements without being seen as a wrecker or disrupter of “unity” in “broad based” movements? Main tactic at moment is to focus on most obvious examples of far right links and conspiraloonery and message views privately to those being sucked in.


----------



## rekil (May 8, 2018)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> A number of contacts of mine in the anti-fracking movement going ballistic about the Leeds conference cancellation, when I had not previously pegged them as red-brown sympathisers. Mind, anti fracking movement is unstructured and this gives undue prominence and influence to the likes of conspiraloon entrepreneur Ian R Crane who is currently hosting Henningsen at his expensive “Alternative View” conference.


Crane mentioned in post #14.

More Henningsen...



Spoiler



 

 

 





I'm sure Chris Spivey has been mentioned on here.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (May 8, 2018)

copliker said:


> Crane mentioned in post #14.
> 
> More Henningsen...
> 
> ...


Thanks, yes I looked back over the thread after posting about Henningsens latest appearance at Crane’s event.  Lots of useful info. I knew Crane was a dodgy conspiraloon who hosts climate change deniers and 9-11 Troofers, but the run down on some of his attendees earlier in this thread is useful.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (May 8, 2018)

To give an idea of the calibre of activists being sucked into this conspialoon/Assadist worldview, two examples from the left of the anti-fracking movement. One individual I have challenged posting Assadist propaganda is a union steward in manufacturing, ex miner, ex SWP and anti fracking activist who has been a stalwart of the left in these parts for decades. Another, who has gone overboard on both the Skirpal affair and the Beeley Leeds Meeting is a respected published writer on left and environmental issues who has been a key activist in the regional anti fracking movement. 

This is not to mention the routine sharing of Crane’s “Video Diaries” on a whole swathe of local anti fracking groups’ FB pages. The point being, that while focusing on fracking (he has recently been embedded in one of the anti fracking camps, and his money from working in the oil industry, plus his lucrative conspiracy events, publishing, videos etc presumably funds this) the video diaries slide in his conspiracist views on a whole swathe of topics.

It was relatively easy to isolate an anti Semitic conspiraloon woman active in anti fracking in the North West. Separating Crane from his witting or unwitting support base will be considerably more difficult.


----------



## butchersapron (May 8, 2018)

Good to see these sort of articles coming thick and fast now.

The Red-Brown “zombie plague”: how fascist ideas are becoming popular on the Left – PART ONE

When I wrote “Against Conservative Leftism” just over two years ago, I considered it disturbing that socialists would rally to support New Zealand’s colonial-era flag. If I was disturbed then, there are no words left to describe how to feel in an era when committed revolutionary activists – people who have an honourable track record of struggle in favour of a classless society and against all oppression – are happy to argue that the recent chemical warfare attacks against rebel-held towns in Syria are a “false flag”, something faked by the US state or its allies to justify an invasion. Even one of my favourite musicians has recently repeated such baseless slander from the concert stage.
...

So, what is behind the enthusiasm of the Western activist Left for these denialist narratives? The argument that I wish to make in this article is as follows:


the growing willingness of Left activists to believe ideologically-convenient conspiracy theory over well-supported reporting is _part of a growing convergence of Leftist and far–rightrhetoric_, in particular around the ongoing war in Syria. While – with some exceptions to be discussed – Leftists do not openly or consciously align themselves with fascists, many increasingly accept ideas that are disquietingly close to fascist narratives. The idea of a politics which unifies Leftists and fascists has historically been known by many names, including Strasserism, Third Position or _Querfront_ (German for “cross-front”). In this article I will use the well-established term _red–brown_; brown taken from the Nazi “brownshirts” (stormtroopers).
This “Red-Brown” convergence is based on a political _misrecognition_ of neoliberal globalism as a conspiracy of the US and other Western countries for global domination, rather than a strategy adopted by the global capitalist class as a whole. This has led the Left into an “anti-imperialism” which is in fact nationalism under another name; which leads to _programmaticunity_ with fascists who support authoritarian “ethno-states”.
This is a problem which cuts across the “revolutionary/reformist” division on the Left. A strong base of this thinking is found in the revitalised “Marxist-Leninist” (ML) trend on the Internet, but the acceptance of nationalism, traditionalism and anti-rationalism which I have previously called “conservative leftism” has a long history in both the social-democratic and Communist traditions on the Left, including the support base of British Labour leader Jeremy Corbyn.
This convergence is encouraged by the propaganda/intelligence branches of the Russian state, for its own geopolitical reasons. But it is also perpetuated by an unwillingness for socialists (who have lived through decades of isolations) to struggle among themselves over political line; or, worse, a more-or-less conscious rejection of international solidarity in favour of keeping the biggest “broad front” at home. Finally, there is a small contingent of people associated with the Left who have discarded anti-fascist principle and now actively support a _Querfront_ (with the Russian state, the US “alt-right” and even the Trump administration) against neoliberal globalism. While this explicit alliance makes up a minority of the left, it must be actively fought.’


----------



## rekil (May 9, 2018)

How come so much Henningsen/Beeley site content appears on the charming "Jew World Order" site. http://www. jew worldorder.org/?s=sunday+wire&x=0&y=0

edit: It's run by this guy, possibly an associate of aforementioned anti-semite Max Igan. From an Australian report on antisemitism.



Spoiler


----------



## teqniq (May 9, 2018)

Yuk. I can see why you broke the link.


----------



## rekil (May 10, 2018)

Leeds loonfest back on. 



> Sunday, 27th May 2018 - 2-5pm (doors open 1.30pm)
> 
> Details of the venue will be communicated to ticket holders only closer to the time of the event. We will be in touch with everyone who has purchased a ticket in due course.


----------



## phillm (May 10, 2018)

copliker said:


> How come so much Henningsen/Beeley site content appears on the charming "Jew World Order" site. http://www. jew worldorder.org/?s=sunday+wire&x=0&y=0
> 
> edit: It's run by this guy, possibly an associate of aforementioned anti-semite Max Igan. From an Australian report on antisemitism.
> 
> ...




Way beyond evil barking - even have Hitler down as a Jewish Rothschild pawn. What the fuck did people like this do before the internet ?


----------



## rekil (May 10, 2018)

...


----------



## teqniq (May 10, 2018)

Heh nice one, I've been posting stuff from here about them both on a thread that the admin(s) didn't delete so thanks to all for the ammunition.


----------



## frogwoman (May 10, 2018)

copliker said:


> ...
> 
> View attachment 134907



what about McKinney?


----------



## teqniq (May 10, 2018)

Still on the lineup page, mind you so is Henningsen.


----------



## rekil (May 10, 2018)

frogwoman said:


> what about McKinney?


I dunno. Hopefully Geri and butchersapron will have something on that front.


----------



## Geri (May 10, 2018)

What day were they to speak at Merthyr? Is this because the event at Leeds is back on and they are double booked?


----------



## rekil (May 10, 2018)

Geri said:


> What day were they to speak at Merthyr? Is this because the event at Leeds is back on and they are double booked?


Merthyr Saturday 26th, Leeds Sunday 27th.


----------



## teqniq (May 10, 2018)

Both on Sunday according to the lineup page


----------



## rekil (May 10, 2018)

It was definitely Saturday, but the schedule in the link is gone now. 



ddraig said:


> they're speaking at Merthyr Rising festival on the Saturday 26 May
> "Syria - The truth on the ground"
> page 3 of this


----------



## ddraig (May 10, 2018)

it was the Sat at Merthyr


----------



## teqniq (May 10, 2018)

Well, above is what it says on their lineup page now.


----------



## rekil (May 10, 2018)

teqniq said:


> Well, above is what it says on their lineup page now.


Mr. S won't pay unless the reason for withdrawal was organisers choosing to concur with a bit of comradely reason rather than loon ineptitude or 'time pressures' so we should stick to our claim for credit. 

Is there any possible reason why they'd still be defending having her listed as a speaker if she'd withdrawn 10 days previously?


----------



## rekil (May 11, 2018)

Those 'other commitments' or 'time pressures' or whatever it was got sorted out then.


----------



## rekil (May 12, 2018)

You'd never guess she's a rich spoiled brat with a supernatural sense of entitlement would you. Threatening to sue an event she claims she withdrew from 3 weeks ago.


----------



## butchersapron (May 12, 2018)

ddraig said:


> they're speaking at Merthyr Rising festival on the Saturday 26 May
> "Syria - The truth on the ground"
> page 3 of this


Well spotted lad.


----------



## butchersapron (May 12, 2018)

copliker said:


> You'd never guess she's a rich spoiled brat with a supernatural sense of entitlement would you. Threatening to sue an event she claims she withdrew from 3 weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 135140


Sometimes it's just nice to be alive.


----------



## ddraig (May 12, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> Well spotted lad.


no worries! always good to cut out the loons!

and this person is devastated! devastated! (in the comments on post)


----------



## butchersapron (May 12, 2018)

South wales socialists kick far-right winger out - she threatens to sue.


----------



## Geri (May 12, 2018)

A small victory of good over evil.


----------



## rekil (May 12, 2018)

The hilarious reaction has been a bonus. Geri and butchersapron - Thank you for your service. 

One of these days Beeley's habit of accusing people of being AQ sympathisers is going to land her in her court facing someone with the means and inclination to take her to the cleaners.


----------



## ddraig (May 12, 2018)

Someone posted this on fb, don't know if true

"
John Pilger's message to #MerthyrRising:
"You ask for advice. There is only one piece of advice to give -- you must stand up to the bullies and censors. Vanessa Beeley is in trouble with them because she wrote truths that countered their misrepresentation of the invasion of Syria by US and UK backed jihadists. Vanessa is a fine reporter, who was one of the finalists in the 2017 Martha Gellhorn Prize for Journalism, perhaps the most distinguished award for truly independent journalism in Britain, which the Guardian itself was proud to receive in the past. What the bullies and censors can't stand is that she has exposed the fraudulence of the UK and US funded 'White Helmets' and so they resort to craven smears. She is is not an apologist for Assad. She makes clear that 'the proudest day of my life' referred to the American Peace Delegation to Syria, of which she was a member. In any case, Vanessa has written all this, and it is the responsibility of you and me to familiarise ourselves with the background to these attacks and smears. The cold war mania they express is everything those you celebrate in the Merthyr Rising festival fought against. You should be proud to host Vanessa, who has my unqualified endorsement. This is a matter of free speech. Let me know if I can help further."


----------



## butchersapron (May 12, 2018)

We have blown them apart. Victory to the class.


----------



## Geri (May 12, 2018)

ddraig said:


> Someone posted this on fb, don't know if true
> 
> "
> John Pilger's message to #MerthyrRising:
> "You ask for advice. There is only one piece of advice to give -- you must stand up to the bullies and censors. Vanessa Beeley is in trouble with them because she wrote truths that countered their misrepresentation of the invasion of Syria by US and UK backed jihadists. Vanessa is a fine reporter, who was one of the finalists in the 2017 Martha Gellhorn Prize for Journalism, perhaps the most distinguished award for truly independent journalism in Britain, which the Guardian itself was proud to receive in the past. What the bullies and censors can't stand is that she has exposed the fraudulence of the UK and US funded 'White Helmets' and so they resort to craven smears. She is is not an apologist for Assad. She makes clear that 'the proudest day of my life' referred to the American Peace Delegation to Syria, of which she was a member. In any case, Vanessa has written all this, and it is the responsibility of you and me to familiarise ourselves with the background to these attacks and smears. The cold war mania they express is everything those you celebrate in the Merthyr Rising festival fought against. You should be proud to host Vanessa, who has my unqualified endorsement. This is a matter of free speech. Let me know if I can help further."


 
Yes, she refers to it on her own page. Pilger is one of them now.


----------



## ddraig (May 12, 2018)

Geri said:


> Yes, she refers to it on her own page. Pilger is one of them now.


ok tis legit then
shame on him


----------



## butchersapron (May 12, 2018)

Onto bradford - no fucking chance


----------



## teqniq (May 12, 2018)

Yeah it is indeed a shame.


----------



## phillm (May 12, 2018)

If you look at Pilger's twitter feed then it suggest Beeley and Bartlett as ones to follow...as I refreshed it Twitter replaced Bartlett with RT Going Underground to which he is a frequent contributor and Media Lens.


----------



## rekil (May 13, 2018)

They really need it spelled out for them.



Spoiler








Galloway Bonus



Spoiler


----------



## Humberto (May 13, 2018)

The above speaks to a ploy by one of the former leading lights (of what I don't quite know), trying to get the glory. Dickheads.


----------



## ddraig (May 13, 2018)

Wow! Crazy crazines!!


----------



## Geri (May 13, 2018)

A wild stab in the dark maybe, but perhaps the "ethos" of the festival is NOT to smear first responders, call them Al Quida and suggest they are legitimate targets for attack.


----------



## butchersapron (May 13, 2018)

Just to make clear and no taking backs:


----------



## butchersapron (May 13, 2018)

The hero sheen never responded  friday last to friendly prodding btw.


----------



## teqniq (May 13, 2018)

Hennigsen's been taken off the lineup for Sunday but Cynthia McKinney's still there.


----------



## butchersapron (May 13, 2018)

Beeley is now planning a complaint to the regulators of the Community Interest Companies - she wants the festival killed now she's been rumbled. _Beeley or the country burns._


----------



## teqniq (May 13, 2018)

e2a from this tweet which she's replied to:


----------



## phillm (May 13, 2018)

Incidentally Gilad Atzmon is playing with the Blockheads at the festival.


----------



## butchersapron (May 13, 2018)

Oh here we fucking go.

Well spotted.


----------



## rekil (May 13, 2018)

Are you certain?  Their blurb suggests that he's not in every show's lineup. Fuck them anyway.


> The current line-up is augmented by John Roberts on drums and a rolling line up of saxophonists that includes Gilad Atzmon, Terry Edwards and Dave Lewis.



I wonder if will we see a few attendees who are loonosphere adjacent come out and support Beeley/Henningsen. Eg. Gift and Unison man.


----------



## Riklet (May 13, 2018)

Yeah he's definitely got some dodgy views and has said some stuff regarded as Jewish anti-semitism, although I dont know the details really.  Brief look at Wikipedia shows these kind of comments:



> "We must begin to take the accusation that the Jewish people are trying to control the world very seriously" and "American Jewry makes any debate on whether the 'Protocols of the Elders of Zion' are an authentic document or rather a forged irrelevant. American Jews do control the world, by proxy. So far they are doing pretty well for themselves at least".



You would think the festival would be super super cautious about getting rid of these kind of people and better yet, challenging the thoughts and views they have promoted which have gained ground in the Left.

Good work folks on getting rid of Beeley and her ilk from events.  What we need is political education now to stop their dodgy conspiraloon pro-Assad "anti-imperialism" from continuing to gain ground on social media etc.


----------



## phillm (May 13, 2018)

copliker said:


> Are you certain?  Their blurb suggests that he's not in every show's lineup. Fuck them anyway.



Not certain just saw the piece you just qouted.

From his website so it looks like he is giving it a miss - playing in Luton instead.

13-May, Sat Gilad Atzmon & The OHE at the 606, London www.606club.co.uk

19-May, Fri ,  With The Blockheads - Herne Bay

20-May Sat, With The Blockheads,  Rock the Moor

22-May Mon, With Talinka, Beaver Inn, Appledore   www.beaverinn.co.uk

23-May Tue, With Talinka, St Ives Jazz Club www.stivesjazzclub.com/

25-May Thu Gilad Atzmon Quartet,  Dereham Jazz Society www.derehamjazzsociety.com

26-May Fri, Gilad Atzmon & Friends @ Jazz Cafe Sandbanks www.jazzcafesandbanks.co.uk/events/gilad-atzmon-alto-saxophone

27-May  Sat, Alan Barnes, Gilad Atzmon & the LCD The Bear Club Luton, www.the-bear.club/may-2

28-May Sun, With the Blockheads, Dymock cricket club, Gloucestershire www.theblockheads.com


----------



## phillm (May 13, 2018)

Fuck Brendon O'Neill is appearing.

Brendon O'Neill at Merthyr Rising 2018

and Piers Corbyn

Piers Corbyn at Merthyr Rising 2018

Jeremy Corbyn's brother shares vile conspiracy theories claiming Syria chemical attack is a hoax and part of 'narrative' to make Jeremy look anti-war before elections


----------



## teqniq (May 13, 2018)

Just


----------



## DotCommunist (May 13, 2018)

who the hell booked all these loons


----------



## butchersapron (May 13, 2018)

The front is that it was jenkins - if you look at williams various timelines though he seem to to be up to his eyeballs in it too.


----------



## teqniq (May 13, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> who the hell booked all these loons


The guy who resigned I surmise. More than one person bewailing lack of Beeley et al now on the FB page. Fucking depressing.


----------



## Riklet (May 13, 2018)

If only they could find some people actually from Merthyr engaged in workplace, education, housing, healthcare struggles.  If only.  What a radical idea.

_Piers fucking Corbyn.
_
No wonder they fired this idiot.


----------



## rekil (May 13, 2018)

Riklet said:


> If only they could find some people actually from Merthyr engaged in workplace, education, housing, healthcare struggles.  If only.  What a radical idea.
> 
> _Piers fucking Corbyn.
> _
> No wonder they fired this idiot.


I mentioned earlier that Piers Corbyn was at last year's "Alternative View" conference with Henningsen, holocaust denier Max Igan, Thomas "Predatory Golems" Sheridan and many more of that type. It's sort of one of the loon motherships.

Predatory golems ffs.


----------



## rekil (May 15, 2018)

Beeley spoke at this British Constitution Group do in 2016. Is there a BNP crossover with these loons? It wasn't a one off as that dreadful UK Column thing is theirs and she's always on it. David Pidcock also there. He's been mentioned on here before - Islamic Party Of Britain guy.


----------



## rekil (May 16, 2018)

Mahathir Mohamad's election in Malaysia reminded me of his link to Cynthia McKinney (covered in the previous post's linked thread) and why if she and Corbyn remain on the bill, maybe Merthyr Rising fest's problems run deeper than a single rogue loon.

Adam Holland: * Cynthia McKinney and the extreme right: her return to racist radio, her ties to Mahathir
Adam Holland: Cynthia McKinney and the far-right.  The red-brown convergence now includes the Greens.


On the other hand, The Irish Times is over the moon.



Spoiler





The Irish Times view on Malaysia’s election: a plea for new politics





edit: Right on cue.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (May 16, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> Good to see these sort of articles coming thick and fast now.
> 
> The Red-Brown “zombie plague”: how fascist ideas are becoming popular on the Left – PART ONE
> 
> ...


The second part of the article from Fightback linked by Butchers, above: The Red-Brown “zombie plague” PART TWO


----------



## ddraig (May 17, 2018)

the new programme is up on the Merthyr Rising site
https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/merthyrrising/schedule-web.pdf


----------



## rekil (May 17, 2018)

I wonder will he see that he's on directly after McKinney.

SPLC: Cynthia McKinney cozying up to Holocaust deniers


----------



## teqniq (May 17, 2018)

This popped up on my fb feed, by way of thanks. Thought you all might like to see:


----------



## ddraig (May 17, 2018)

love it!


----------



## krink (May 18, 2018)

Is anyone from here going so we can hear about what happened/who spoke?


----------



## teqniq (May 19, 2018)




----------



## ddraig (May 19, 2018)

krink said:


> Is anyone from here going so we can hear about what happened/who spoke?


Not going on Saturday
Clint Iguana probably there, if they still post/check here


----------



## cantsin (May 22, 2018)

have trawled  this thread forever = there's a lot to take in -  but quick  question, the idea of Hamas as having been 'enouraged' / given a helping hand along the way, by Israel, to foster divisions vs secular PLO /  Fatah ( there s a video on the R Gift FB page ) - once you've spent too  long on this thread, sounds like a classic Beesleyite type conspira theory, but this is actually true isn't it ? ( as per Al Quaeda origins in US trained Mujahadin )


----------



## cantsin (May 22, 2018)

Riklet said:


> Yeah he's definitely got some dodgy views and has said some stuff regarded as Jewish anti-semitism, although I dont know the details really.  Brief look at Wikipedia shows these kind of comments:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see Gilad Atzmon is performing / speaking at openly fash / " National Anarchist" Troy Southgate's event in June :


----------



## Shechemite (May 22, 2018)

Gilad Atzmon has been known as well dodge for years.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 23, 2018)

cantsin said:


> have trawled  this thread forever = there's a lot to take in -  but quick  question, the idea of Hamas as having been 'enouraged' / given a helping hand along the way, by Israel, to foster divisions vs secular PLO /  Fatah ( there s a video on the R Gift FB page ) - once you've spent too  long on this thread, sounds like a classic Beesleyite type conspira theory, but this is actually true isn't it ? ( as per Al Quaeda origins in US trained Mujahadin )



I remember a documentary a few years ago on proper telly where they interviewed an ex-Mossad guy who spoke of this. I think there’s some logic behind it in not just undermining the PLO but also by giving themselves a less palatable opponent - harder for international opponents of Zionism to stand alongside Hamas than the PLO.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (May 23, 2018)

Part three of the Fightback article on the “red - brown zombie plague”
The Red-Brown “zombie plague” PART THREE


----------



## cantsin (May 23, 2018)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> Part three of the Fightback article on the “red - brown zombie plague”
> The Red-Brown “zombie plague” PART THREE



v useful, ta ( as is whole thread )

and  tackles the ' why choose to die on this particular hill' question v simply at the end - eg : must admit,   cldnt really understand the growing hostility to Pilger ( and to a lesser extent Fisk - ie :  cld understand it more) , as if all his previous work was negated by what seemed a contestable position re: Syria, and  more widely, didnt quite get this constant focus on alleged Red-Brown alliance - all is becoming clearer.


----------



## CNT36 (May 23, 2018)

copliker said:


> Crane mentioned in post #14.
> 
> More Henningsen...
> 
> ...


He's been mentioned a few times on the boards and I had the misfortune of attending a talk of his at Rebellion festival a few years back so posted about it in the relevant thread. Does more festivals than fucking Coldplay.


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2018)

CNT36 said:


> He's been mentioned a few times on the boards and I had the misfortune of attending a talk of his at Rebellion festival a few years back so posted about it in the relevant thread. Does more festivals than fucking Coldplay.


I wrote to the organisers about this at the time to no response at all.

On the rather pathetic degeneration of pilger:

Telling it like it isn't: John Pilger and the Syria truthers


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2018)

**


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2018)

BTW Alex thomo on c4 (oh he's great, he doorstopped kelvin mackenzie) going full beeley with a regime observer two foot away the oxbridge twat. Interviewing people under the same watchful eye and asking them what they thought about the non existent ongoing us/uk/France attacks on assad military positions. This is exactly in line with the pilger and Fisk stuff, the later warning about forms of embedded reporting. Classic example here.


----------



## rekil (May 25, 2018)

CNT36 said:


> He's been mentioned a few times on the boards and I had the misfortune of attending a talk of his at Rebellion festival a few years back so posted about it in the relevant thread. Does more festivals than fucking Coldplay.


Yes the name rang a bell and a forum search was helpful ta.

William F Engdahl was on Henningsen's 21st century wire show again this week. He gets a mention in Vagabond's Third Positionism piece but this is from Counterpunch in August 2017.



> Since publishing his first book Engdahl has continued his prolific publishing record by writing for New Age neo-fascist magazines like _New Daw_n. Building upon his credentials as an oil historian he now publicises his conversion to the latest right-wing conspiracy craze that asserts that oil is actually limitless and not actually a fossil fuel (in this Engdahl consciously drew upon Stalinist research carried out by Russian and Ukrainian scientists in the 1950s). Engdahl’s ability to read conspiracies into any subject are truly second to none: a couple of years ago he chose to misinterpret medical research that actually highlighted progress in the struggle to fight cancer in order to write an article asserting that scientific evidence proved that chemotherapy, not cancer, is the real killer!





> Engdahl it seems is a man with a special mission, and in recent years he has served on the advisory boards of two neo-fascist journals that were published in Italy (_Geopolitica_ which was edited by a leading member of Dugin’s International Eurasian Movement, and _Eurasia, Rivista di Studi Geopolitici _which was published and edited by Italian Nazi-Maoist Claudio Mutti)_. _Engdahl is also a regular contributor (like Kerry Bolton, New Zealand nazi) to the articles and videos produced by the neo-fascist Russian think tank Katehon – a group funded by billionaire philanthropist Konstantin Malofeev whose work is overseen by the close Dugin-ally and homegrown Ukrainan esoteric fascist, Leonid Savin. In line with this political orientation, Engdahl additionally writes and acts as an advisor for _Veterans Today_, an organization that, in the name of opposing warmongering, does yeoman’s service to popularizing anti-Semitic conspiracy theories.



As mentioned earlier, Henningsen writes for this 'New Dawn' loon mag. Good job those on the left, including the Peter Hitchens retweeters who imagine they're too clever for this guff, who use this sweaty ponytailed bollix and his appalling site as a source of information.


> For those who simply don’t have the time to keep up with the latest extraterrestrial elite machinations and the New World Order’s genocidal plots, you should know that New Dawn is a big-hitter in the field, with bimonthly issues over-brimming with ‘adverts’ for alternative medicine boosted by all manner of quasi-fascist nonsense. The latest issue of this bloated magazine leads with the article “Putin takes on the U.S. Deep State” (July/August), with the author of this piece being former InfoWars editor, Patrick Henningsen. Most notably the only politician listed on New Dawn’s roll-call of endorsers for their verbose tosh is the neo-fascist, Alexandre Dugin, who they correctly identify as the “leader of International Eurasian Movement.” As Dugin’s endorsement explains: “New Dawn magazine is one of the best sources of realistic information on the state of things in our world as it nears its inevitable and predicted end.”


----------



## Old Gergl (May 25, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> BTW Alex thomo on c4 (oh he's great, he doorstopped kelvin mackenzie) going full beeley with a regime observer two foot away the oxbridge twat. Interviewing people under the same watchful eye and asking them what they thought about the non existent ongoing us/uk/France attacks on assad military positions. This is exactly in line with the pilger and Fisk stuff, the later warning about forms of embedded reporting. Classic example here.


Could you add the link?

Really appreciate all this, would've missed most otherwise.


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2018)

Old Gergl said:


> Could you add the link?
> 
> Really appreciate all this, would've missed most otherwise.


Sure - this piece.

The beeleyites have gone mad over it - declaring final victory is theirs. I wonder if good old posh tomo is going to report on the regime looting taking place right now in Yarmouk. He may have to ask the bloke standing over his shoulder first.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 25, 2018)

cantsin said:


> I see Gilad Atzmon is performing / speaking at openly fash / " National Anarchist" Troy Southgate's event in June :



Indo-European is a synonym for 'Aryan', by the way.


----------



## Old Gergl (May 25, 2018)

Thanks. 



butchersapron said:


> He may have to ask the bloke standing over his shoulder first.



The contradiction in the first 30 seconds is pretty impressive.


----------



## CNT36 (May 25, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> I wrote to the organisers about this at the time to no response at all.
> 
> On the rather pathetic degeneration of pilger:
> 
> Telling it like it isn't: John Pilger and the Syria truthers



I emailed a couple of times and also had nothing back.


----------



## butchersapron (May 25, 2018)

CNT36 said:


> I emailed a couple of times and also had nothing back.


We should have pestered jon robb on twitter.


----------



## radgiesteve (May 26, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> BTW Alex thomo on c4 (oh he's great, he doorstopped kelvin mackenzie) going full beeley with a regime observer two foot away the oxbridge twat. Interviewing people under the same watchful eye and asking them what they thought about the *non existent ongoing us/uk/France attacks on assad military positions*. This is exactly in line with the pilger and Fisk stuff, the later warning about forms of embedded reporting. Classic example here.



Except in the Alex Thompson report you link to Butch, he actually confirms at 1'54'' that "_The British, the Americans, the French; they continue to bomb the positions of Bashir Al Assad._" Might be worth watching it again and paying attention. Ta.


----------



## butchersapron (May 26, 2018)

radgiesteve said:


> Except in the Alex Thompson report you link to Butch, he actually confirms at 1'54'' that "_The British, the Americans, the French; they continue to bomb the positions of Bashir Al Assad._" Might be worth watching it again and paying attention. Ta.


wtf are you on about? So he confirms his own mental claim? No wonder source checking has never been one of you sell out loons strengths. Pay attention? Jesus.


----------



## radgiesteve (May 27, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> So he confirms his own mental claim?


 Much like yourself Butch. When was the last time you left your camp bed? LOL


----------



## rekil (May 27, 2018)

<Narrator voice> _- radgiesteve has previously been banned for "personal abuse with an antisemitic edge" _


----------



## teqniq (May 27, 2018)

Assad Supporters Plan to Put the 'Media on Trial' for Doing Journalism in Syria

This article was originally published May 1st and updated on the 3rd. It says as we already know that the venue booking has been cancelled by Leeds city museum but it gives the impression that it is still taking place but doesn't say where.


----------



## LDC (May 27, 2018)

FFS, looks like it happened in or near Leeds with 200 people attending.


----------



## rekil (May 28, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> FFS, looks like it happened in or near Leeds with 200 people attending.


200 my arse.



Spoiler


----------



## LDC (May 28, 2018)

copliker said:


> 200 my arse.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




Cunts. Anyone know where it was?

E2A: Looks like was here The Baab-Ul-Ilm Centre, Leeds | Latest News, Events and Further Information about the Khoja Shia Ithna'Asheri Community of Leeds


----------



## rekil (May 28, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Cunts. Anyone know where it was?
> 
> E2A: Looks like was here The Baab-Ul-Ilm Centre, Leeds | Latest News, Events and Further Information about the Khoja Shia Ithna'Asheri Community of Leeds


Yes.



Spoiler


----------



## newbie (May 28, 2018)

can we have screenshots instead/as well please


----------



## Dogsauce (May 28, 2018)

Surprised by the demographic a bit, thought it would be younger anonymous types going for this kind of shit, but quite an old crowd. Nobody I recognise but then many won’t be from Leeds.


----------



## LDC (May 28, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> Surprised by the demographic a bit, thought it would be younger anonymous types going for this kind of shit, but quite an old crowd. Nobody I recognise but then many won’t be from Leeds.



Yeah, the demographic was mostly 50+ white men it looked like with the odd random younger person. TBH there isn't much of an Anonymous crowd in Leeds. There is a small tankie scene that might consider going, as well as probably some unaffiliated conspiracy theorists who I imagine are the younger ones (as well as some genuine 'this looks interesting' types).


----------



## rekil (May 28, 2018)

newbie said:


> can we have screenshots instead/as well please


Ok, I edited my post to put in screenies instead. I skimmed the video. Same old nonsense. That guy who has spent FIVE YEARS on that Panorama segment is a special case.


----------



## LDC (May 28, 2018)

I'm glad I didn't go and try to intervene looking at the venue and crowd. Wouldn't have ended well for me I suspect. This scene needs crushing though.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (May 28, 2018)

As someone said, looks like ageing Tankies/SLP types, the Gammon wing of ex-Respect/Gallowayites and smattering of CTers/dodgy “libertarians”/greybeard contrarians.


----------



## newbie (May 28, 2018)

copliker said:


> Ok, I edited my post to put in screenies instead. I skimmed the video. Same old nonsense. That guy who has spent FIVE YEARS on that Panorama segment is a special case.


ah, I didn't realise it was a video. thanks anyway.


----------



## butchersapron (May 30, 2018)

This is how their filth spreads today - good detailed piece that is all the stronger for not appearing to know who people like Tim Anderson are, or that Beeley is behind 21st Century Wank:

How One Doctor’s False Claim Was Used To Erase Atrocities In Syria: On social media, lies spread faster—and further—than the truth

Claiming to be a cardiologist, Twitter user @Thomas_Binder posted a tweet in the aftermath of the chemical attack in Syria last month accusing medical workers of faking a photo in which victims of the attack were pictured receiving life-saving care. Binder later admitted that the information in his tweet was wrong, but by the time he did so, the false claim had already been retweeted over ten thousand times and used to propagate a smear campaign against the volunteer rescue group known as the White Helmets.

The tweet was never taken down and has since made its way onto other websites and social media platforms, where it is being used as “proof” that the chemical attack was a hoax or a “false flag.” Meanwhile, the correction, which was posted two days later, has barely been noticed, garnering just over 40 retweets since it went up on April 15.

The virality of Binder’s tweet provides important insight into the human factors involved in the diffusion of misinformation (this refers to incorrect information, without assigning intent on the part of those spreading it, unlike “disinformation,” which does imply intentional deception), showing how cognitive biases, ideological motives, social and cultural norms, and characteristics of the misinformation itself interact to fuel a vicious feedback loop. With so many headlines focused on automated accounts (“bots”), online advertisements, and algorithm manipulation, it’s easy to overlook the fact that the problem we are dealing with is, at its core, a human problem.

...

To get a better idea of why this particular false claim went viral, how and where it spread, and what role it played in the ongoing disinformation campaign surrounding the chemical attack in Syria, I explored the lifecycle of Binder’s tweet, starting with the origin and moving on to the channels and platforms through which it spread. I also tracked the spread of the “correction” and other attempts to fact-check the original tweet. Finally, I looked at the Twitter accounts that actively spread and engaged with Binder’s tweet, focusing on how users evaluated the misinformation, assigned legitimacy to it, and used it to bolster existing narratives.


----------



## treelover (Jun 11, 2018)

Maybe Beeley should be tied to a chair and forced to watch City of Ghosts on BB4, though she would probably say the work of the young brave Syrian video journalists was fake.


----------



## rekil (Jul 2, 2018)

Beeley turned up at a University of Uppsala summer school and turned it into a farce. Somebody has been telling her to say stuff about the USSR.

Top university’s course turns out to be propaganda



> When Anna Marie asked about the origin of materials presented by Beeley for the third time, organizer Simons intervened. He said he would email participants a list of Beeley’s sources. The list arrived the next day but was not exhaustive. After several requests, we were also sent the slides; however, they did not match those presented during the lecture. Beeley deleted the most slogan-like slides (including the one on the photo).
> 
> There was a coffee break in the middle of Beeley’s presentation during which we wondered where we were. A propagandist speaking in a top European university! We also discussed how to better put across our questions.
> 
> The lecturer called into question all major international organizations. There was no sense in pointing to Human Rights Watch reports as Beeley said it is run by a Jewish organization called the Washington Elite.





> On day four of the summer school, EBS Professor Mari Kooskora finished her presentation with an assignment where she asked participants to critically analyze what they had heard during the summer school. Kooskora’s choice of topic was conscious as a lot of tension was left hanging in the air after the previous day’s presentation where no discussion was made possible.
> 
> Most groups analyzed Beeley’s lecture. The blogger was present for the discussion. As she set about justifying herself, debates quickly became heated. A few of the students went for their voice recorders to have proof of the conversation.
> 
> “I’m eagerly awaiting to hear of her references. If she [Beeley] thinks she can present information without references…” Kadri Org from the University of Tartu managed to say. “Can I interrupt you there,” Beeley continued, “I did not invent these things. You will have your references.”



Uppsala University apologizes



> “Yes, we organized a summer school here in Uppsala recently that turned out differently than expected,” head of the university’s Russian and Eurasian Studies Institute Claes Levinsson told Postimees.
> 
> “We had no prior knowledge of the invited person, and we had no reason to believe that the organizing person here at Uppsala University would frame the summer school into a pro-Assad and pro-Russian event,” Levinsson said.
> 
> He agreed with students in that Vanessa Beeley is strongly biased towards Al-Assad and Russia.





> Brit Laak, professor of television journalism who accompanied University of Tartu students on the trip, finds that Simons is either consciously ignoring or fails to understand the core of the conflict.
> 
> "Beeley’s presentation would have required a counter-presentation from someone who disagrees; for example, is very critical of Russia’s actions and media. Beeley’s presentation and lack of time for discussion and questions made it look like there was nothing to question,” Laak explained. She added that Beeley attacked students when they tried to ask questions.
> 
> "I would never dream of yelling at a student or calling them "just a student” or "a brat” for participating in a discussion and courage to ask critical questions.”



When she's not addressing her usual rabble of culty loons and casually brown type freaks and is unable to have people thrown out for calling bullshit, she falls to pieces.


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 4, 2018)

Every so called independent media source (that is, bloke with a YouTube channel and a patron account) believes her brand of shit. Its so depressing. You can't correct them without being an apologist for western imperialism it seems.


----------



## newbie (Jul 4, 2018)

follow-up for those that missed it


> The Uppsala University has issued an apology over the presentation of freelance blogger Vanessa Beeley at its recent war reporting summer school.
> 
> Beeley’s texts have been published by the Kremlin’s mouthpieces. The university writes that its Institute for Russian and Eurasian Studies (IRES) was not aware Beeley had been invited. The university said that IRES was informed only after her presentation.
> 
> “The head of IRES looked into the incident and met with the research fellow who invited Beeley. “IRES holds the fact Beeley was invited to be completely unacceptable and apologizes to students, employees and partner universities,” the press release emphasizes.


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 4, 2018)

What is a good source for debunking these claims? This poison narrative runs so deep on many forums/sites i read


----------



## teqniq (Jul 4, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> What is a good source for debunking these claims? This poison narrative runs so deep on many forums/sites i read


You could do worse than look back through this thread, lots of information collated mostly thanks to copliker and butchersapron, so use the search function on this thread with their usernames. Or just browse through.


----------



## treelover (Jul 4, 2018)

Momentum FB site posted that picture of the young boy in Syria who was blown up, blood on his face, etc, the amount of posters who I assume going by other posts are on the left, saying it was "fake" "white helmets set up" was very significant.


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 4, 2018)

treelover said:


> Momentum FB site posted that picture of the young boy in Syria who was blown up, blood on his face, etc, the amount of posters who I assume going by other posts are on the left, saying it was "fake" "white helmets set up" was very significant.


I subbed to a chap on youtube called gordon Dimmack who on more benign and less involved issues says things I agree with (eg: give epileptic kids cannabis if it helps them). Turns out he's another of these "if you like the white helmets, you're an imperialist". So many channels are full of this, and they never think critically. If you try and point out counter evidence they dismiss the source. I cited Snopes. Now I have no idea if Snopes are ultimately a bad source, they don't seem so. But it was dismissed out of hand, along with some other links I provided, of which said link was but one.

How do you combat this? Certainly not on Youtube and the comment section there, unless you want to get dogpiled.


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 6, 2018)

Galloway on the radio loving the fact the OPCW found no nerve gas evdience in Dhouma. Neglects to mention they found chlorine


----------



## cantsin (Jul 22, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> Galloway on the radio loving the fact the OPCW found no nerve gas evdience in Dhouma. Neglects to mention they found chlorine



I post this with zero agenda- wld appreciate clarification  etc if available , debunking if doable - boring comments about Zarb or Oborne  less welcome, but , whatevs


----------



## Poi E (Jul 23, 2018)

Depressing that Corbyn still subscribes to the ruinous liberal humanitarian intervention doctrine.


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 23, 2018)

Have the decided whether or not they believe that the chlorine was from a weapon or not?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 23, 2018)

cantsin said:


> I post this with zero agenda- wld appreciate clarification  etc if available , debunking if doable - boring comments about Zarb or Oborne  less welcome, but , whatevs



The best thing would be to read the interim report (note: interim) with a critical eye, and read between the lines bearing in mind a) the restrictions that russia have placed on the OPCW's remit through it's use of veto and b) the past manner in which the OPCW has pointed the finger as regards past regime chemical attacks (see final para here) then report it's interim's findings in full and consistently with the claims made beforehand.

The report finds no examples of nerve agents in any of the 4 locations examined - that is the two sites where the gas cylinders dropped from the air were found and two sites the regime claimed were being used by the rebels to develop chemical weapons. However, the did find evidence of "chlorinated organic chemicals" at the two sites with the cylinders. They found none at the sites the regime claimed were rebel chemical weapon facilities. So that's one of the regime and its supporters central struts gone. The report notes the delays and violence which they faced in getting into these locations whilst under regime and russian control and the refusal to grant full access to sites at location 2 (the one with the air-dropped cylinder on the balcony) under the specious and insulting claim that they were not allowed to open civilians locked doors. This from people barrel bombing the country to hell and stealing property left right and centre.

This all leaves the regime and it's propagandists in a bit of a hole - contrary to what Oborne claims (and this is juvenile from him) the claims were of a regime 'chemical attack' - he translates this to specific claims of a sarin gas attack (some people did say they though this was likely/possible). He won't find Theresa May or the govt or the FCO making any such claim. What the OPCW report's interim shows is that "chlorinated organic chemicals" were likely to have been dropped in cylinders from the air - _a chemical attack_. The rebels have no method of doing this, of dropping cylinders from the air - only the regime and the russians have - and it's been documented they have done this now tens of thousands of times. Second strut of the regime and it's propagandists kicked away. This leaves them having to both support the OPCW and  it's findings whilst simultaneously seeking to undermine them in preparation for the  full report outlining a chemical attack that only they could have carried out took place. A third strut is also kicked out if they want to claim the OPCW for themselves as well  - the one that denied that any such attack ever even took place.

So we have: a chemical attack took place from the air and it wasn't the rebels.


----------



## cantsin (Jul 23, 2018)

nice one,  ta, v useful


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 24, 2018)

So James Lesmurier tweeted that the Grand Mufti of Syria had calledon the regime and Russia to hunt the white helmets down. Some of themhave escaped with Israeli help, it seems. This link is unfortunately the Torygraph and it's offered without comment.

White Helmets rescuers stuck in Syria fear regime reprisals after colleagues evacuated by Israel


----------



## teqniq (Aug 1, 2018)

Thread here with graph explaining how Beeley's misinformation regarding the White Helmets found it's way to Trump supporters and Trump via twitter.


----------



## Toast Rider (Aug 2, 2018)

Interesting. I couldn't make head not tail of that graphic though


----------



## rekil (Aug 4, 2018)

Ooh la la. Beeley has an unflattering French wikipedia entry and is featured on Conspiracy Watch which is run by Rudy Reichstadt and Valerie Igounet.

Vanessa Beeley — Wikipédia
Vanessa Beeley, la blogueuse complotiste préférée des médias russes | Conspiracy Watch

Nothing new.


----------



## Toast Rider (Aug 5, 2018)

She blocked me on twitter, which is unfortunate as I now don't have access to the racist tweets she made about 911 that i can show to idiots.

Here is an interview (RT unfortunately) conducted by the odious Afshin Rattansi with the WH leader. Maybe of interest. They subsequently interviewed VB because of course they did.


----------



## Kuke (Aug 7, 2018)

I seem to have ended up in a slagging match on fb with Gilad Atzmon and Troy Southgate after an fb "friend" posted something from Atzmon's blog about the current anti-semitism row. Turns out he's a personal friend of Atzmon's who, after I asked how his gig at Southgate's last get together was, then tagged Troy in too.

I figured this thread has the people in to know of some good sources on Southgate and Atzmon and would appreciate links if anyone has them. Apologies for the slight thread hijack!


----------



## Kuke (Aug 7, 2018)

He really is a numpty. Seems to have gone totally balls deep with his support for Southgate's groupuscule and has been talking in glowing terms about Strasser. Looks like he has actually gone full Nazi but is hiding behind the obfuscatory third positionism of Southgate.


----------



## Geri (Aug 19, 2018)

Those crusty pricks The Levellers gave the evil witch a platform at Beautiful Days.


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 19, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> This is how their filth spreads today - good detailed piece that is all the stronger for not appearing to know who people like Tim Anderson are, or that Beeley is behind 21st Century Wank:
> 
> How One Doctor’s False Claim Was Used To Erase Atrocities In Syria: On social media, lies spread faster—and further—than the truth
> 
> ...



I collected a few bits about this here:

Standalone interesting political articles thread


----------



## lazythursday (Aug 19, 2018)

Geri said:


> Those crusty pricks The Levellers gave the evil witch a platform at Beautiful Days.


Where she also met Chris Williamson MP, who has been gushing about what a privilege it was on twitter.


----------



## Dithreabhach (Aug 20, 2018)

And now the odious Labour MP Chris Wiliamson champions Beeley!


----------



## Toast Rider (Aug 20, 2018)

I'd previously thought Chris was one of the good guys, his defences of corbyn in the media seemed impressive and coherent. Having just seen this tweet on my account I was pretty dismayed. For this more familiar, I'd appreciate learning why you consider him odious. If that's not a thread crap.

Aside from defending pro Assad bollocks of course


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 20, 2018)

So that's now 2/3 of the Red Pepper Editorial collective happy to appear on platforms/at meetings with these clowns.


----------



## rekil (Aug 20, 2018)

Not a peep from Novara thus far. Not even a Hitchens retweet which is usual extent of their Syria content. First test for new official voice of youth, Ash "literally a communist" Sarkar, but if her predecessor can survive backing a weirdo with a big swastika tattoo, she'll get through this unscathed. 



Spoiler


----------



## Toast Rider (Aug 20, 2018)

Hopefully other Labour MP's know this is bollocks, right?

I mean I know Galloway (supporter of Corbyn at least, vocal twat at most) does. But hopefully not someone like McDonnell.


----------



## Toast Rider (Aug 20, 2018)

copliker said:


> Not a peep from Novara thus far. Not even a Hitchens retweet which is usual extent of their Syria content. First test for new official voice of youth, Ash "literally a communist" Sarkar, but if her predecessor can survive backing a weirdo with a big swastika tattoo, she'll get through this unscathed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait what?

Who are you referring to as her predecessor, and the weirdo with the tattoo?

I like Ash she seems gutsy and quite well read. Not so sure about the rest of them, and they don't defend labour very well (because when they do they constantly admit the thing they are defending Labour against)


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 20, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> Hopefully other Labour MP's know this is bollocks, right?
> 
> I mean I know Galloway (supporter of Corbyn at least, vocal twat at most) does. But hopefully not someone like McDonnell.


i think you'll find galloway is famously not a labour mp.


----------



## rekil (Aug 20, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> Wait what?
> 
> Who are you referring to as her predecessor, and the weirdo with the tattoo?
> 
> I like Ash she seems gutsy and quite well read. Not so sure about the rest of them, and they don't defend labour very well (because when they do they constantly admit the thing they are defending Labour against)





Spoiler


----------



## Toast Rider (Aug 20, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> i think you'll find galloway is famously not a labour mp.


Of course, that's why I said 'at least'. He's a very famous pro Corbynite and has stated that he'd like to return to labour. So i think mentioning him has relevance


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 20, 2018)

...and of course one of those red pepper editors has previously described chris williamson as " a great bloke - with decent politics too."


----------



## Toast Rider (Aug 20, 2018)

So what are his politics then?


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 20, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> So that's now 2/3 of the Red Pepper Editorial collective happy to appear on platforms/at meetings with these clowns.



Anyone told articul8  yet?


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Aug 20, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> So what are his politics then?


Package deal leftism/“Anti-imperialism” of pre 1989 vintage with added green tinge acquired over the last 20 - which accounted for his splenetic rage that the Green vote was larger than the number he lost by in the election previous to the last (when they stood down for him iirc) A person who exudes confidence that he is entitled to the votes of anyone in the left in his constituency regardless. Those kind of politics.


----------



## rekil (Aug 20, 2018)

I shall petition The Levellers to get "reptoid_hunter" on the bill next year.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 20, 2018)

Well yeah, the murderers probably had a plan.


----------



## Toast Rider (Aug 20, 2018)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> Package deal leftism/“Anti-imperialism” of pre 1989 vintage with added green tinge acquired over the last 20 - which accounted for his splenetic rage that the Green vote was larger than the number he lost by in the election previous to the last (when they stood down for him iirc) A person who exudes confidence that he is entitled to the votes of anyone in the left in his constituency regardless. Those kind of politics.


Thanks,but I'm not sure I really follow this. Do you have any sources I can look at. I'm not really understanding what you're accusing him of.


----------



## Toast Rider (Aug 20, 2018)

copliker said:


> I shall petition The Levellers to get "reptoid_hunter" on the bill next year.
> 
> View attachment 144542


Scripted. These are the sort of idiots who think that if you get shot in the head it explodes like something out of Call of Duty


----------



## rekil (Aug 20, 2018)

Another Huff Post piece with an emphasis on the strangeness of Williamson praising Beeley despite her sustained campaign of vilification of an MP from his own party who was shot and stabbed to death by a nazi.

Labour MP Praises Blogger Who Called Jo Cox An 'Al Qaeda Advocate'


----------



## Toast Rider (Aug 21, 2018)

What should Labour do regarding this? I'm not aware Williamson has responded to any of this so I guess the moment of a credible 'woops, sorry, my bad' response is now past. Now it's further grist to the Corbyn is racist meme


----------



## LDC (Aug 21, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> What should Labour do regarding this? I'm not aware Williamson has responded to any of this so I guess the moment of a credible 'woops, sorry, my bad' response is now past. Now it's further grist to the Corbyn is racist meme



I just had a look through Williamson's Twitter feed, and from what I could see he's not replied to the hundreds of responses to his original tweet, although Beeley and a few of her supporters have popped up on there.

I don't think Labour can or will respond to this, partly as they won't have to as most Syria related stuff gets waved away with a dismissive 'oh it's all very complicated' response so interest will marginal anyway and will then fade very quickly, but partly as this kind of position is too central to their wider politics.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 21, 2018)

newbie said:


> follow-up for those that missed it


And here a much fuller report from attendees - which handily outlines her views for those that may be just coming fresh to this thread after Chris Williamson's obscene idiocy:

Top university’s course turns out to be propaganda

The lecturer called into question all major international organizations. There was no sense in pointing to Human Rights Watch reports as Beeley said it is run by a Jewish organization called the Washington Elite.

...

Beeley played a video of “Syrian terrorists” blowing up a five-story hotel. “Where is this video from? Who made it?” Uppsala University student Anna Marie asked. “It was taken by a good friend of mine,” Beeley replied.

Anna Marie asked for the friend’s name. “It does not matter. All source identifiers will be given at the end of the presentation,” Beeley said.

When Anna Marie asked about the origin of materials presented by Beeley for the third time, organizer Simons intervened.

He said he would email participants a list of Beeley’s sources. The list arrived the next day but was not exhaustive. After several requests, we were also sent the slides; however, they did not match those presented during the lecture. Beeley deleted the most slogan-like slides (including the one on the photo).


----------



## rekil (Aug 21, 2018)

teqniq said:


> Thread here with graph explaining how Beeley's misinformation regarding the White Helmets found it's way to Trump supporters and Trump via twitter.



The person running this account is an eejit tbh. He believes Beeley represents the 'red' in the redbrown alliance of Assad supporters, says Caitlin Johnstone is 'far-left' (she's an astrologer who spent 2009-2016 posting excerpts from new age and self help shit like A Course In Miracles) and is now producing graphs of loons who've been tweeting at the Sun journo who did the Williamson piece. How does that help anything. Who gives a shit that Sun filth is getting twittered at by other filth.


----------



## Toast Rider (Aug 21, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I just had a look through Williamson's Twitter feed, and from what I could see he's not replied to the hundreds of responses to his original tweet, although Beeley and a few of her supporters have popped up on there.
> 
> I don't think Labour can or will respond to this, partly as they won't have to as most Syria related stuff gets waved away with a dismissive 'oh it's all very complicated' response so interest will marginal anyway and will then fade very quickly, but partly as this kind of position is too central to their wider politics.


As someone above mentioned Novara, I asked them on FB and during the 'tsyky sour' livestream, what their opinion of this was. No reply as yet, I doubt they will. They have never responded to any question IME. They don't owe me shit, of course, but it would be nice.


----------



## Toast Rider (Aug 21, 2018)

A picture is worth...


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Aug 21, 2018)

Looks like Peter Tatchell’s reasoning for sharing the platform was to ensure that they didn’t go unopposed.  Anyhow he is now retweeting Oz K attacking the Beeley/Ford circus -


----------



## rioted (Aug 21, 2018)

Western Liberals' support of Regime Change Now, get rid of the evil dictator has worked so well in the past.


----------



## krink (Aug 22, 2018)

All I know about Oz Katerji is he gets hammered by the conspiracy types as a Soros beneficiary. Normally this would indicate he is sound but just wanted to check with the regulars on this thread.


----------



## belboid (Aug 22, 2018)

American Herald Tribune - is there a nice neat summary anywhere if why it’s assadist shite?


----------



## rekil (Aug 22, 2018)

belboid said:


> American Herald Tribune - is there a nice neat summary anywhere if why it’s assadist shite?


I was looking it up yesterday as one of its writers, David Macilwain, posts up on a Beeleyite loon forum.


> The American Herald Tribune website is registered to Tim King, who also happens to be founder of the crackpot Salem-news.com site and a contributor to the rabidly anti-Semitic Veterans Today, a hate site affiliated with none other than Veterans News Now



I don't know about its specifically pro-Assad stuff apart from a few pieces from Beeley and Bartlett. Holocaust denier Anthony Hall is its editor. Its list of columnists is a who's who of loons and 'who?'.



Spoiler







Alberta Professor Who Thinks Jews ‘Behind 9/11’ Allowed to Return to Teaching


----------



## belboid (Aug 22, 2018)

Cheers!


----------



## rekil (Aug 22, 2018)

krink said:


> All I know about Oz Katerji is he gets hammered by the conspiracy types as a Soros beneficiary. Normally this would indicate he is sound but just wanted to check with the regulars on this thread.


He's literally a LibDem. In the year of our lord 2018. 



Spoiler







But the few pieces I've read of his are alright. His twitter is unreadable as he spends so much time beefing with 'tankies' and loons. He did a reddit ama if that's any help.


----------



## Toast Rider (Aug 22, 2018)

So JK Rowling retweets the New Statesman article.

This is Aaron Bastani's baffling response



I honestly don't know what he's trying to say, but I'm guessing he doesn't agree


----------



## articul8 (Aug 22, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> So that's now 2/3 of the Red Pepper Editorial collective happy to appear on platforms/at meetings with these clowns.


I’ve never supported Beeley


----------



## sihhi (Aug 22, 2018)

copliker said:


> He's literally a LibDem. In the year of our lord 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't read the article but his output is some of the most unreadable supporting the rebel position in the war. His AMA for instance explains:



> 2 - I was a member of the SWP until 2007. I have not been a member of a left wing group or organisation since then, in fact, I would probably class myself as a centrist now. I have a lot of left-leaning ideas such as belief in a welfare state, free education and healthcare but I do not identify as a socialist. I find it hard to endorse any groups as this just opens up a can of worms generally.
> 
> 3 - AaS are guilty of war crimes. I view nearly all fighting groups in Syria with the same scepticism and distrust. I do not support AaS ideologically or politically, I have condemned their actions on multiple occasions. That said, they are also an important fighting force for the Syrian opposition and must be treated as such in any discussion. *I will say that AaS's crimes pale in comparison to those of the regime's *and I have met more than one AaS fighter who is simply fighting for the democratic freedoms we take for granted in the West. Or at least that is what they have said to me, I'll leave that for you all to decide.



He is talking about ahrar-al-shaam who have now merged with the zinki lot. The only reason their crimes pale in significance is because they are smaller and have less reach than the government *not* for want of trying. His point is basically meaningless more than one regime soldier has explained that they are simply fighting for the freedoms taken for granted in Europe.

Beeley's positions are of course nonsensical.


----------



## Toast Rider (Aug 22, 2018)

This whole thing is insanity.

The depth to which this poison has spread is terrifying


----------



## rekil (Aug 22, 2018)

sihhi said:


> I can't read the article but his output is some of the most unreadable supporting the rebel position in the war. His AMA for instance explains:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based on what I've seen from him, I certainly don't consider him capable of conducting a serious analysis of the composition of the armed groups no.

He's only being mentioned here cos he got good numbers on his piece slagging Beeley nearly 2 years too late isn't he.


----------



## cantsin (Aug 22, 2018)

OZK on that AMA : 

 I do think David Miliband would have made a better leader than Ed and in fact I wish he had become PM instead of Cameron. The future of Labour though? Bleak. If I have to pick anything I'd pick Allison McGovern as shadow foreign secretary, but that's all you're going to get from me re: Labour!


----------



## belboid (Aug 22, 2018)

Working Group on Syria, Propganda and Media then - straightforward bunch of Assady academics, or is there more to them than that?


----------



## Geri (Aug 22, 2018)

At least he gets off his arse and does stuff, unlike some.

Not aimed at anyone on here.


----------



## rekil (Aug 22, 2018)

belboid said:


> Working Group on Syria, Propganda and Media then - straightforward bunch of Assady academics, or is there more to them than that?


They're mentioned in Posts #189 and #197. 

9/11 truther joins Syria ‘propaganda research’ group

London Times articles about Assadist university professors


----------



## belboid (Aug 23, 2018)

copliker said:


> They're mentioned in Posts #189 and #197.
> 
> 9/11 truther joins Syria ‘propaganda research’ group
> 
> London Times articles about Assadist university professors


Ta, I almost found them....read post #198.....

There's no way any of that would convnce any of the naive (lets be generous) anti-western-imperialism folk who are (in my current argument) defending the Chris Williamson bollocks. Not that they matter too much, but it's the majority, who probably aren't really sure, that do, and too much hangs off Vanessa Beeley to convince them, I fear.


----------



## rekil (Aug 23, 2018)

belboid said:


> Ta, I almost found them....read post #198.....
> 
> There's no way any of that would convnce any of the naive (lets be generous) anti-western-imperialism folk who are (in my current argument) defending the Chris Williamson bollocks. Not that they matter too much, but it's the majority, who probably aren't really sure, that do, and too much hangs off Vanessa Beeley to convince them, I fear.


Yes, the only reason they've been set up is to add a respectable looking sheen to Beeley's green ink nonsense and regime intelligence agency jiggery pokery and to distract people from actual OPCW findings. 100 page pdfs probably don't get shared too widely on fb. Their site is so sad. You'd think that between them they could throw up a few bits and bobs to take the bare look off it.



Spoiler







That Allday guy whose career apparently consists of interning at the British embassy in Syria has been pushing a blatant lie about Oz Katerji, claiming he photoshopped a tweet when all that happened was that chrome's autotranslate changed the word 'its' to 'his'.


----------



## rekil (Aug 23, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> And here a much fuller report from attendees - which handily outlines her views for those that may be just coming fresh to this thread after Chris Williamson's obscene idiocy:
> 
> Top university’s course turns out to be propaganda
> 
> ...


I saw someone point out that the slides she was using are Tim Anderson's. I checked it out and they were correct.

From Beeley's blog.

 

Her background in waste management and recycling certainly comes in handy in the topsy turvy world of conspiraloonery. So how much of her guff is not actually her own work.

Oz getting the mention reminded me of this malevolent lunacy. I wonder how many people she and her nutter followers have tried to harass in this fashion.


----------



## Geri (Aug 24, 2018)

copliker said:


> I saw someone point out that the slides she was using are Tim Anderson's. I checked it out and they were correct. Her background in waste management and recycling certainly comes in handy in the topsy turvy world of conspiraloonery. So how much of her guff is not actually her own work.
> 
> Oz getting the mention reminded me of this malevolent lunacy. I wonder how many people she and her nutter followers have tried to harass in this fashion.
> 
> View attachment 144782


 
I got a few messages on Facebook from her supporters after she mentioned me.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 24, 2018)

Geri said:


> I got a few messages on Facebook from her supporters after she mentioned me.


The above named brains behind the Beeley went a bit further than the didn't he?


----------



## Geri (Aug 24, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> The above named brains behind the Beeley went a bit further than the didn't he?


 
Oh yeah, he put a photo of me on one of his mad memes.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 24, 2018)

Geri said:


> Oh yeah, he put a photo of me on one of his mad memes.


Not just that, he called you a jihadi terrorist or something - so this international network of freaks who are expanding in influence are pointing the finger at others to get them in serious trouble with the state. We have has since then two attempts by people associated with the group belboid mentions above to get someone fired and another thrown off their PhD. Step by step...


----------



## belboid (Aug 24, 2018)

Geri said:


> Oh yeah, he put a photo of me on one of his mad memes.


Oh god, I recall that. That was them, was it. Nuff said.


----------



## rekil (Aug 24, 2018)

Extract from some jabbering between Beeley, Henningsen and the norn iron saddo Mike Robinson in November 2015, a couple of days after the Bataclan massacre. The context being their belief that AQ/ISIS are innocent and the massacres are false flags ("Gladio 2.0").




			
				Beeley said:
			
		

> There is a burgeoning alternative apparatus in France and this is what I think they're going to start and try to hit because they are worried by it, I mean there's organisations like Egalite Et Reconciliation that's run by Alain Soral. Alain Soral basically predicted this over three years ago now, he said this is where we're heading. We have Panamza who did an absolutely fantastic job on completely deconstructing the Charlie Hebdo attacks within days of the attacks, they were on it and their investigation was probably the benchmark for most people that were looking for information on it being a false flag, so there are if you like underground dissident media in France that are definitely going to pick this up and run with it.



Panamza = nasty conspiraloon Hicham Hamza. His made up Charlie Hebdo guff was debunked (in forrin) by witness Martin Boudot.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 24, 2018)

Watch this, if you are in any doubt about the connections between beeley and european fascists. Watch it.


----------



## rekil (Aug 26, 2018)

Soral got fined €6000 in December 2017 for selling this poster on his E&R site. It depicts a woman dressed in a corset, with stars of David on her breasts, standing in front of the entrance to Auschwitz, holding coins in one hand and a bra in the other.



Spoiler







He has a long record of this stuff and no point in going through it all but in June he got suspended sentences and fined for these two.



Spoiler


----------



## Toast Rider (Aug 26, 2018)

Here's a fun thing from someone called Don Quixote's Horse on twitter: International Assadists References Directory – Kester Ratcliff – Medium

Depressingly it includes Chomsky. Call me naive, but I thought he was better than that


----------



## Manter (Aug 26, 2018)

Geri said:


> At least he gets off his arse and does stuff, unlike some.
> 
> Not aimed at anyone on here.


Oz is a thoroughly decent human being. 2 years ago he was running an aid warehouse in Greece for Help Refugees, rather than writing articles. Different views on which is more useful- I suspect it's six of one and half a dozen of the other.


----------



## Manter (Aug 26, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> Here's a fun thing from someone called Don Quixote's Horse on twitter: International Assadists References Directory – Kester Ratcliff – Medium
> 
> Depressingly it includes Chomsky. Call me naive, but I thought he was better than that


K worked really hard on that. He's being massively and predictably trolled, but he is completely open to corrections and clarifications- if he sees them through the 14,000 people declaring him gestapo


----------



## rekil (Aug 29, 2018)

Manter said:


> K worked really hard on that. He's being massively and predictably trolled, but he is completely open to corrections and clarifications- if he sees them through the 14,000 people declaring him gestapo


It's been removed by Medium, apparently at the behest of the free speech for Alex Jones people. Archived versions available. Eg here.


----------



## Manter (Aug 30, 2018)

copliker said:


> It's been removed by Medium, apparently at the behest of the free speech for Alex Jones people. Archived versions available. Eg here.


Yup, he's archived it in a few places because he knew they'd do that. Two Russia today 'articles' (hatchet jobs) on him and his ex wife being targeted and harassed. Assadists are truly a delight. Edit; but as he says, by virtue of his passport, all they can do to him is be low level dicks over the internet...


----------



## Manter (Aug 30, 2018)

Don’t tell him, Pike! The laughable (yet sinister) list of ‘Internati…  Three articles in RT! He's rattled them, clearly


----------



## rekil (Aug 31, 2018)

Manter said:


> Don’t tell him, Pike! The laughable (yet sinister) list of ‘Internati…  Three articles in RT! He's rattled them, clearly






			
				Neil Clark said:
			
		

> For the Red Army 1941-45,  read the Syrian Arab Army 2011-18. For the Battle of Stalingrad, read the Battle of Aleppo.


Back when he was cheering on al-Zarqawi and the lads, and claiming in the wake of 7/7 that the IRA were way worse than AQ, Galloway also claimed that Fallujah was Stalingrad. Aside from all the other problematic aspects to this analogy, every far right group in the world and beyond supports Assad without any mealy mouthed guff and uses Beeley's conspiraloonery as justification. Clark is a member of Beeley's freak roadshow and knows this but he also knows he can get away with it.

Brandon Turbeville put up his own Assadist roll call. 'Who the fuck is that?' He got a mention earlier in the thread. 


> ...yet another everything-that-happens-is-a-false-flag loon. His reading list and site recommendations includes Icke, Tarpley, Engdahl, Chossudovsky, anti-vaxxers, 9/11ers, Hayek, bowtie libertarians, Alan "predictive programming" Watt, Bartlett, Beeley, Jon Rappoport (#1050 on the Encyclopedia of Loons), pedophile cult (Children Of God) boss Zen Gardner...


----------



## newbie (Aug 31, 2018)

copliker said:


> It's been removed by Medium, apparently at the behest of the free speech for Alex Jones people. Archived versions available. Eg here.


sadly, as with other sites I've found, that's only the front page list and clicking through to individuals brings up Medium pages which no longer exist.  Mostly the internet is full of pages rubbishing his list.  Do you know if it's fully archived anywhere?


----------



## lazythursday (Aug 31, 2018)

newbie said:


> sadly, as with other sites I've found, that's only the front page list and clicking through to individuals brings up Medium pages which no longer exist.  Mostly the internet is full of pages rubbishing his list.  Do you know if it's fully archived anywhere?


I think the links are supposed to go to points further down the page - so it is actually all there. You just need to scroll down to the right alphabetical point.


----------



## rekil (Aug 31, 2018)

Yeah, or use Ctrl F to search. No idea if it's fully archived.


----------



## newbie (Aug 31, 2018)

lazythursday said:


> I think the links are supposed to go to points further down the page - so it is actually all there. You just need to scroll down to the right alphabetical point.


oh right.  tvm


----------



## rekil (Sep 1, 2018)

articul8 said:


> I’ve never supported Beeley


Would you care to shed some light on why Hilary Wainwright was there?


----------



## Geri (Sep 1, 2018)

newbie said:


> sadly, as with other sites I've found, that's only the front page list and clicking through to individuals brings up Medium pages which no longer exist.  Mostly the internet is full of pages rubbishing his list.  Do you know if it's fully archived anywhere?


 
Here.

International Assadists References Directory – Kester Ratcliff – Medi…


----------



## newbie (Sep 1, 2018)

Geri said:


> Here.
> 
> International Assadists References Directory – Kester Ratcliff – Medi…


thanks.


----------



## rekil (Sep 2, 2018)

It's a link to a story about this dipshit on one of her shit sites. Encyclopedia of American Loons: #505: Russell Blaylock

.


----------



## Toast Rider (Sep 2, 2018)

copliker said:


> View attachment 145823
> 
> .


Wow she really believes it all, doesnt she. Comes to something when you have to agree with James o Brien about a person, but she really is Assad's Alex Jones


----------



## rekil (Sep 2, 2018)

Another instance of Beeley mentioning her involvement with Alain Soral (and Dieudonne and Gilad Atzmon). 90 sec clip from an episode of their weekly shitshow which followed the Bataclan massacre. 



The bit at the start is about her belief that the French education system turns them all into braindead wankers incapable of 'lateral thinking'.


----------



## cantsin (Sep 3, 2018)

Geri said:


> Here.
> 
> International Assadists References Directory – Kester Ratcliff – Medi…



Dianne Abbot ? Chomsky ? G Greenwald ? Owen Jones ? 

( none of the supporting links work )


----------



## Geri (Sep 3, 2018)

cantsin said:


> Dianne Abbot ? Chomsky ? G Greenwald ? Owen Jones ?
> 
> ( none of the supporting links work )


 
You can use control F to search for them.


----------



## Toast Rider (Sep 3, 2018)

cantsin said:


> Dianne Abbot ? Chomsky ? G Greenwald ? Owen Jones ?
> 
> ( none of the supporting links work )


I'm struggling to see some of those as being assadists, truth to tell


----------



## Toast Rider (Sep 3, 2018)

Geri said:


> You can use control F to search for them.


No, you can't.

Correction: you just can't click the link


----------



## krink (Sep 3, 2018)

Took me a while to figure out you just keep scrolling and don't click the links. A brilliant resource but depressing to see how many people I thought better of are represented.


----------



## cantsin (Sep 3, 2018)

Geri said:


> You can use control F to search for them.



have tried that now, no go -  wld deffo like to see  the evidence re: some of these folk, if anyone has any pointers as to how to access ?


----------



## krink (Sep 3, 2018)

cantsin said:


> have tried that now, no go -  wld deffo like to see  the evidence re: some of these folk, if anyone has any pointers as to how to access ?



I'm on a phone but this is what I did. 

Click on Geri's link > scroll down past the long list of names titled "table of contents" > scroll past several introductory/explanatory paragraphs > you reach a special section on Beeley > keep scrolling and then you get to the alphabetic list where all the info and links to individual articles/websites are.

That's how it worked for me, hope this helps.


----------



## cantsin (Sep 3, 2018)

krink said:


> I'm on a phone but this is what I did.
> 
> Click on Geri's link > scroll down past the long list of names titled "table of contents" > scroll past several introductory/explanatory paragraphs > you reach a special section on Beeley > keep scrolling and then you get to the alphabetic list where all the info and links to individual articles/websites are.
> 
> That's how it worked for me, hope this helps.



thanks., will have another go


----------



## Geri (Sep 4, 2018)

The evidence against some of them is not particularly strong and had I been the author I would probably have only included hard core Assadists.

Although I wouldn't have done it in the first place as I wouldn't want to bring that shitstorm to my door.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 4, 2018)

Geri said:


> I don't know why, but I kind of thought that famous people would be a bit more, well, professional I suppose.
> 
> But then again...Roger Waters!!


----------



## articul8 (Sep 4, 2018)

copliker said:


> Would you care to shed some light on why Hilary Wainwright was there?


she attends lots of events with lots of people - I doubt she was aware that Beeley was speaking


----------



## Manter (Sep 4, 2018)

copliker said:


> Yeah, or use Ctrl F to search. No idea if it's fully archived.


Yup, it is. Let me know if it's misbehaving and I'll ask him for another copy. He's in the process of reorganising the index so it's easier to use 


newbie said:


> sadly, as with other sites I've found, that's only the front page list and clicking through to individuals brings up Medium pages which no longer exist.  Mostly the internet is full of pages rubbishing his list.  Do you know if it's fully archived anywhere?


the number of pages attacking him and the list suggests he has really rattled them


----------



## Manter (Sep 4, 2018)

Geri said:


> The evidence against some of them is not particularly strong and had I been the author I would probably have only included hard core Assadists.
> 
> Although I wouldn't have done it in the first place as I wouldn't want to bring that shitstorm to my door.


He explains on twitter why he included soft/medium as well as full on- let me find it

Edit- Can't find it- so here is his Facebook chat about it 
my guesses why my report triggered such a big reaction from RT and their zombie army on twitter : 

1) I showed more of their network as a network than before - critiquing one or a few of their propaganda agents or assets doesn't bother them too much, it also kind of amplifies them and their framing narratives too, but showing publicly their network as a network, so that people can begin to understand their system, damages the credibility and audience-reach of their whole system.

2) I showed more of the individual public figures in their network, not just their white and grey propaganda media sites; psychologically, personalising it has more impact and memorability than just listing or graphing their grey propaganda sites, as has been done and published about 6 times before. 

3) I showed examples of public figures in the Assad regime international propaganda system from the far right to the far left, and a few in between. They've invested time and money in audience segmentation so that they can tailor different narratives to politically very different audiences of their followers, but when they get mixed up and they can see each other together, it damages the scale and efficiency of their whole system. 

4) I put the list in alphabetical order, so some people who present themselves as mainstream leftists were alongside neonazis in the list in alphabetical order - they repeat some of the same claims, which are not factually true, and all defend the regime. 

5) I included some examples of mainstreamers - public figures who present themselves as mainstream but they launder some of the milder but really core claims of regime propaganda into the mainstream - those are actually even more important to their propaganda system than the overt and extreme people, because at critical times when they need to defend their client regime from receiving consequences and becoming constrained into negotiations instead of warfare, it's the mainstreamers who have most potential to influence people outside their propaganda echo chamber and hence to prevent democratic governments from intervening against their client regime, and to recruit new gullible people into their propaganda echo chamber. I think they are defending their mainstreamers most of all not just because it's easier to obfuscate and deny their role but also because they are strategically the most valuable assets in their network.  

6) I haven't fallen for reacting in kind to their game strategy of troll > induce self-degrading reaction > use that to discredit and distract from the substantial content I published, so they are desperately trying harder at it but their usual strategy isn't working. I think I've received in the order of 20,000 abusive trolling tweets, and I think I've sent about 5 snarky replies.


----------



## rekil (Sep 4, 2018)

articul8 said:


> she attends lots of events with lots of people - I doubt she was aware that Beeley was speaking


I don't believe that for one second. The site detailed the lineup back in June at least.

Final announcement: The Hives & more | Beautiful Days


----------



## rekil (Sep 5, 2018)

Geri said:


> The evidence against some of them is not particularly strong and had I been the author I would probably have only included hard core Assadists.
> 
> Although I wouldn't have done it in the first place as I wouldn't want to bring that shitstorm to my door.


I wouldn't have included Jones, not ahead of Workers World Party cranks or Bastani, but his refusal to respond to Williamson's boosting of Beeley settled it. The attempt by Blumenthal/Norton/Khalek, the Three Definitely-Not-Assadist Stooges,  to attack Leila al Shami is laughable. 

Beeley believes that Khalek is "controlled opposition", funded by Big Joo. 



Spoiler









Spoiler: Lamont Lilly WWP


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 8, 2018)

Clock is ticking on those french-belgian fasicst connections - meanwhile here is a piece :

Faking it for Assad – in the Workshop of Pierre le Corf



> Over the past few years the Syrian White Helmets – the organisation that provides search and rescue services in opposition areas has come under intense attack from pro-regime quarters – particularly by Vanessa Beeley and the 21st Century Wire website that she is associated with. Beeley has a number of little helpers in this work, one of whom is the French “humanitarian” Pierre Le Corf  who plays an important role spreading the message in the Francosphere, with some 20 videos posted on You Tube and regular appearances on the French editions of the Russian Sputnik channel and Iranian Press TV.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 8, 2018)

Journalists join Syria 'victory' celebration in Damascus


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 8, 2018)

Journalists should also be in ''s.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 8, 2018)

Yeah true.


----------



## rekil (Sep 8, 2018)

"Journalist" Beeley on Marie Colvin. 



Spoiler







Then having the cheek to try her loon shit on Paul Conroy. 



Spoiler








I expect there'll be a "counter narrative" to the Under The Wire doc soon.



Spoiler: Under The Wire trailer


----------



## teqniq (Sep 8, 2018)

Thanks for the screenshots, she's blocked me on Twitter.


----------



## Geri (Sep 8, 2018)

SCREENINGS
Q&A TOUR WITH PHOTOJOURNALIST PAUL CONROY
AND DIRECTOR CHRIS MARTIN
8 September - Glasgow - Glasgow Film Theatre
9 September - Liverpool - FACT
10 September - York - City Screen (Paul Conroy only)
11 September - Cambridge - Arts Picturehouse
13 September - London - Genesis Mile End
18 September - London - Regent Street Cinema
NOW SHOWING
London - Bertha DocHouse
London - Picturehouse Central
Dublin - IFI
Glasgow - Glasgow Film Theatre
Manchester - HOME
FROM 14 SEPTEMBER
Bristol - The Cube Cinema
Halifax - Square Chapel Arts Centre
FROM 21 SEPTEMBER
Northampton - Errol Flynn Filmhouse
Stockton-on-Tees - ARC
FROM 28 SEPTEMBER
Falmouth - The Poly
FROM 1 October
Aberdeen - Belmont
Colchester - Firstsite
FROM 12 October
Torrington - Plough Arts Centre
FROM 19 October
Birmingham - Mac


----------



## ddraig (Sep 8, 2018)

teqniq said:


> Thanks for the screenshots, she's blocked me on Twitter.


you can look at it from a private/incognito window when not logged in, if you need to


----------



## Toast Rider (Sep 9, 2018)

I don't feel 100% about asking this here, but a separate thread seemed self indulgent. Plus he's working with Galloway now.

Steve topple?

I follow him on the Twitters because of his anti welfare cuts/austerity stance.


----------



## Shechemite (Sep 9, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> I don't feel 100% about asking this here, but a separate thread seemed self indulgent. Plus he's working with Galloway now.
> 
> Steve topple?
> 
> I follow him on the Twitters because of his anti welfare cuts/austerity stance.



He’s a useful idiot for Galloway and similar. Not aware of any links to beeley


----------



## rekil (Sep 9, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> I don't feel 100% about asking this here, but a separate thread seemed self indulgent. Plus he's working with Galloway now.
> 
> Steve topple?
> 
> I follow him on the Twitters because of his anti welfare cuts/austerity stance.


Rothschilds, falseflaaaags etc 

I'm not able to check but I wouldn't be surprised if he's following Beeley or other associated loons.


----------



## Shechemite (Sep 9, 2018)

Jesus!


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 9, 2018)

I wouldn't go near him - note he has written for Red Pepper of her ladyship wainwright and articul8 - but he did come out a few years later talking about going down an anti-semitic internet rabbit hole due to isolation etc.


----------



## rekil (Sep 9, 2018)

Some more examples of Beeley twitter machine content before she "made it".



Spoiler: Assad for eternity







Eg. "2. He is the sole and legitimate representative of Syria, especially since he has been re-elected several times by the people, and a referendum was held to evaluate his personality during the peak of the current crisis."




Spoiler: James Petras







Jew obsessed prof who endorsed Le Pen. Twenty Truths about Marine Le Pen | Dissident Voice




Spoiler: 9/11 false flaaaag







Intellihub editor in chief is one Shepard Ambellas - Shepard Ambellas





Spoiler: Michael Snyder 







Encyclopedia of American Loons: #1161: Michael T. Snyder

Idaho right-winger promises voters he’ll ‘start ranting like Alex Jones’ on US House floor if elected


And last but not least...



Spoiler: Soros


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 9, 2018)

I did a few articles for Organise! on the Argentinazo in early 2000s. One of the sources i used for historical background was Petras. I'm sure he wasn't such a red-brown nutter at that point. Or, i was.


----------



## rekil (Sep 9, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> I did a few articles for Organise! on the Argentinazo in early 2000s. One of the sources i used for historical background was Petras. I'm sure he wasn't such a red-brown nutter at that point. Or i was.


It's a relatively recent development, ie post 9/11 and Iraq, according to reviewers.

Review: Do Zionists Run America? | Solidarity
Routledge?s Journal of Contemporary Leftist Anti-Semitism | Dissent Magazine


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 9, 2018)

Ugh


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 9, 2018)

copliker said:


> Rothschilds, falseflaaaags etc
> 
> I'm not able to check but I wouldn't be surprised if he's following Beeley or other associated loons.


Just noticed these run right till 2016


----------



## rekil (Sep 9, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> I wouldn't go near him - note he has written for Red Pepper of her ladyship wainwright and articul8 - but he did come out a few years later talking about going down an anti-semitic internet rabbit hole due to isolation etc.


I don't remember that but it's here. To all anti-fascists, from an anti-fascist: an apology & explanation. Sorry.


----------



## Toast Rider (Sep 10, 2018)

seems fair enough


----------



## LDC (Sep 10, 2018)

MadeInBedlam said:


> He’s a useful idiot for Galloway and similar. Not aware of any links to beeley



And works for _The Canary_, although given the politics of the boss of that all the conspiracy theory stuff isn't a surprise.


----------



## rekil (Sep 10, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> And works for _The Canary_.


There's a poster from here who's written many pieces for that shitmagnet.


----------



## Toast Rider (Sep 10, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> And works for _The Canary_, although given the politics of the boss of that all the conspiracy theory stuff isn't a surprise.


I don't necessarily see that as a problem, after all he's got to earn a crust, no? Are they really _that_ bad?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 10, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> I don't necessarily see that as a problem, after all he's got to earn a crust, no?


no


----------



## Shechemite (Sep 10, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> I don't necessarily see that as a problem, after all he's got to earn a crust, no? Are they really _that_ bad?



Writing conspiracist click bait, preying on people’s fears for the sake of his crust. Scum.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 10, 2018)

Toast Rider if you think he has to earn a crust, help me make my south atlantic canal network dream a reality and then he can earn a crust for every hundredweight of rocks he shifts.


----------



## Toast Rider (Sep 10, 2018)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Writing conspiracist click bait, preying on people’s fears for the sake of his crust. Scum.


Does he actually do that? Can you show me? That may be true of some of their content, but I don't think it's fair to criticise him for sharing that platform or have they said anything that's truly beyond the pale?


----------



## Shechemite (Sep 10, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> Does he actually do that? Can you show me? That may be true of some of their content, but I don't think it's fair to criticise him for sharing that platform or have they said anything that's truly beyond the pale?



With the ‘Sainsbury’s are spying on benefit claimants’ stuff.


----------



## Toast Rider (Sep 10, 2018)

MadeInBedlam said:


> With the ‘Sainsbury’s are spying on benefit claimants’ stuff.



This is the article The DWP has been colluding with Sainsbury's to spy on disabled people | The Canary

Doesn't seem that bad, as Sainsbury's policy does mention they share, where legally required, with the DWP. 

I grant the title is certainly provocative, but aren't all headlines?


----------



## mojo pixy (Sep 10, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> ..., after all he's got to earn a crust, no?



This is honestly the worst justification for anything. As if the world isn't full of work that needs doing for pay. And yet somehow this excuse is never wheeled out for nurses, bus drivers, fruit pickers, shop assistants, bar staff. Only ever for entitled, parasitic scumbags who want to get paid for some useless self indulgent shite of their own devise.


----------



## Toast Rider (Sep 10, 2018)

mojo pixy said:


> This is honestly the worst justification for anything. As if the world isn't full of work that needs doing for pay. And yet somehow this excuse is never wheeled out for nurses, bus drivers, fruit pickers, shop assistants, bar staff. Only ever for entitled, parasitic scumbags who want to get paid for some useless self indulgent shite of their own devise.


The problem, and I'll leave the Topple question as it's starting to derail from the thread, is that these are people I have found initially credible.

I don't know about anyone else, but a lot of people turn to sources like this (specifically or otherwise) - the Canary for example is reasonably popular afaict. When you start to find out these are not good sources two things happen a) you become more isolated and b) you experience dissonance.

this is part of the problem with the likes of Beeley and why people are resistant to hearing that she is toxic.

TLDR: it's hard finding credible sources. People like feeling part of a group.


----------



## mojo pixy (Sep 10, 2018)

I'm just saying I'd rather see a lot of "independent researchers" (not only but also) trying to earn a crust by doing something society needs, rather than thinking they deserve to be paid for doing their hobby.


----------



## rekil (Sep 13, 2018)

Spoiler


----------



## rekil (Sep 16, 2018)

In her garbled way, she has previously suggested that James Foley is alive and running about with a new identity (and head), so it wouldn't be a surprise if she comes out with something similar about Colvin.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 16, 2018)

Jesus - apart from the stupid, does she really think posting this crap will somehow hide Under The Wire and the big money film already in production?


----------



## rekil (Sep 16, 2018)

She's just relaying whatever she's been fed by the regime's people. We should write this one up before she does. 'It was a false flag masterminded by the joo'. Stills of the videos of the building and 'corpses' with circles and everything.


*I couldn't bring myself to do something like this. Sick fucks.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 20, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> What the absolute fuck? Anarkismo- the platformist anarchist network project, the ones who pride themselves on the hardest non-bullshit, hippy loon approach are running Fisk's filth.


They've moved on from that to now arguing that the PKK/PYD/YPG-J should have teamed up with assad from the start to crush the uprising:



> Was there another possible outcome? Yes. A pragmatic alliance between Assad and the Kurds, which would have allowed for Assad to remain as president and the Kurdish to get a degree of autonomy, stood a real chance of defeating Turkey and its proxies, while keeping a certain autonomy from their foreign patrons. A far cry from the scenario every party would have wished for, but no doubt the best possible scenario that could have come out of this absolute humanitarian disaster called Syrian Civil War.


----------



## rekil (Sep 20, 2018)

Fashy nonsense at some grotesque do in Damascus with Tim Anderson. 




			
				beeley said:
			
		

> ...one of the most important statements I feel we all make as foreign journalists and analysts is that the Syrian people is the Syrian army and the Syrian army is the Syrian people





Spoiler



Eva Bartlett on Twitter: "@VanessaBeeley gave an exceptionally powerf…



Blumenthal outlooned them all with his bag on head jape the other day.


----------



## rekil (Sep 23, 2018)

They're still trying to conjure up an alternative Colvin story. Anyone know anything about Hala Jaber? Her wiki says she's an Assadist while her twitter feed has a lot of Beeleyites and loon site links, eg MofA, AHT.

e2a: this..



> Lebanese-British journalist Hala Jaber is in hot water this week after NOW media’s #AssadLeaks unveiled email correspondences she reportedly had with members of Assad's inner circle in 2011 and 2012, namely with a guy named George Chawi.
> 
> Chawi's name popped up in November 2011 on an European Union sanctions list of individuals associated with Bashar al-Assad's government. He’s believed to be part of the Syrian Electronic Army, a group of pro-regime hackers who have launched numerous cyber attacks on Western media outlets.



Beeley posted up an email showing that Bartlett went running to Hezbollah for info on Sulome Anderson, a journo whose father was held hostage by them for 7 years.


----------



## rekil (Sep 25, 2018)

This can probably go in here since it's up the same joos/conspiraloonery alley as Beeley and co. Graffiti which appeared in the Rathmines area of Dublin last week and a letter about it in the paper. I dunno about anyone else but it's a new one for me. 

 

Anti-Semitic graffiti


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 1, 2018)

We can now count noted private school hardman keith allen and his pimp victor lewis smith in the beeleyite camp.

The blackie/black e in liverpool is hosting a beeley event on 28th october that is also showing their loon film made with loon false flag/no chemical attacks freak robert stuart. I wonder if such a community minded project has been made aware of the far-right/racist/anti-semitic/holocaust denying links of their guests? I mean it surely doesn't cross their equal opps policy (in link) does it?


----------



## krink (Oct 1, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> We can now count noted private school hardman keith allen and his pimp victor lewis smith in the beeleyite camp.
> 
> The blackie/black e in liverpool is hosting a beeley event on 28th october that is also showing their loon film made with loon false flag/no chemical attacks freak robert stuart. I wonder if such a community minded project has been made aware of the far-right/racist/anti-semitic/holocaust denying links of their guests? I mean it surely doesn't cross their equal opps policy (in link) does it?


The website homepage and listing is down hopefully for good reasons


----------



## rekil (Oct 4, 2018)

They've (the loons not the venue) been plugging this today so it's still on. Tickets are £13.16 (!) according to eventbrite.



Spoiler


----------



## krink (Oct 4, 2018)

Media on Trial are plugging it but I can't find it listed on the black-e website or facebook page. I'm guessing MoT have hired a room or whatever rather than the black-e putting it into their program (which appears to be all panto, kids stuff, dance rather than Assad goons) but could be wrong. 

*the black-e website events page does work depending on where you link from - some of the links on several pages are broken leading to that error message.


----------



## treelover (Oct 4, 2018)

Black E just hosted The World Transformed.


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 4, 2018)

treelover said:


> Black E just hosted The World Transformed.



Featuring the Canary/Steve Topple/Mike Sivier Fan-boy Rick-Burgess.

For all your talk about the failure of ’the Left’/SWP to engage with disability activism, you seem strangely unconcerned by the links DPAC have with eg Russia Today, Canary, various other weirdos (and anti semites) and, er, the SWP


----------



## treelover (Oct 4, 2018)

Eh, I had big differences with DPAC at TWT 2016, not involved now.


----------



## treelover (Oct 4, 2018)

copliker said:


> They've (the loons not the venue) been plugging this today so it's still on. Tickets are £13.16 (!) according to eventbrite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems to be a regular core group.


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 4, 2018)

treelover said:


> Eh, I had big differences with DPAC at TWT 2016, not involved now.



One of DPAC’s biggest ‘supporters’ is the SWP (DPAC actually spoke at Marxism this year). 

It’s hard to claim the SWP aren’t interested in disability politics. They are, and it’s not a good thing.


----------



## treelover (Oct 4, 2018)

That is a recent thing, they were invisible for many years with the welfare reform/cuts campaigns.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 6, 2018)

Couple of things - nothing new but useful for stuff in one place (there is _news _coming btw):

_This post is part of a series I am calling the Reliable Source Project. It contains no original material, but only extracts from already published materials. Where text is in bold the emphasis is mine. 
_
Beeley

Bartlett


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 6, 2018)

Liverpool event shut down.

They are pretending it's because no one wanted to come but it's because the venue were made aware of who they really are and what their agenda actually is. No one wants them.


----------



## treelover (Oct 6, 2018)

I don't know if this is part of the cult, Molly Crabapple is speaking, but the main thing I noted, was the title of a workshop, White Helmets, Black Opps.It may actually be critical of the Beeleyites, anyone know?

update, Angela nagle is speaking, she is certainly not a Beeleyite.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 6, 2018)

This is for something entirely different and elsewhere.


----------



## treelover (Oct 6, 2018)

OK


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 6, 2018)

Thank you for bring it to our attention though. Cockburn has certainly been riding the assadist tank - that doesn't mean he's one of these loons. Providing cover sure.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 6, 2018)

This is the thing for anyone baffled by lack of link or context.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 8, 2018)

Top university’s course turns out to be propaganda


----------



## rekil (Oct 25, 2018)

copliker said:


>



Tribute to Robert Faurisson on Soral's site.

Robert Faurisson est mort - Egalite et Réconciliation



> On December 17, 1980, at radio station Europe 1, he summed up his revisionism in a sentence of almost sixty words:
> 
> "The so-called Nazi gas chambers and the so-called genocide of the Jews form one and the same historical lie, which has allowed a gigantic political-financial swindle whose main beneficiaries are the State of Israel and international Zionism, whose main victims are the German people - but not its leaders - and the entire Palestinian people."




Another piece published on his site today in case there's any ambiguity.

In memoriam Robert Faurisson - Egalite et Réconciliation



> On the particular point of the gas chambers of Auschwitz, he discovered the plans on March 19, 1976, on which they appear as morgues (Leichenkammer). In France and abroad, he has interviewed chemists and engineers to carry out a study on the means and techniques of mass extermination by gases. Robert Faurisson concluded from his work the absence of evidence of the existence of homicidal gas chambers, and even their impossibility at the technical, physical, chemical and physiological levels.




Soral also has a 20 minute tribute on his site's youtube channel, featuring clips of Dieudonne and Gilad Atzmon with Faurisson. Beeley's people.


----------



## rekil (Oct 29, 2018)

Beeley's loon site's instinctive response to the Pittsburgh massacre is to have Gilad Atzmon on its show the day after.



> In the first hour we’re joined by special guest, writer and artist, Gilad Atzmon, author of Being In Time, to discuss the wave of censorship and ID politics speech policing which is churning in the wake of yesterday’s Pittsburgh Synagogue Shooting.



One of her pals Jacob Cohen, described the massacre as "almost trivial". This was 'liked' by Dieudonne.



Spoiler


----------



## rekil (Nov 2, 2018)

I can't even scroll through a twitter thread about Irish words for bats without being assailed by freaky Assadist lizardfighters.



Spoiler










Spoiler









Man put axe through TV in town square in 'performance art piece' to further his claims Holocaust did not take place - Independent.ie

No direct connection to Beeley that I'm aware of but much of the same obsessions and I expect he's the type to have quite a few accounts.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 4, 2018)

Any idea who the horror shows in the background chasing after our big headed hero are? Cilla Black and Harold Wilson? Kate Hoey?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 4, 2018)

Ah Frank Field and Kate Hoey.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 4, 2018)

i have liked that 'cos it is so shit- kinds reminds me of the young ones watching the TV programme "nozing around" back in the 80s

no one will get this i am sure


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 5, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> i have liked that 'cos it is so shit- kinds reminds me of the young ones watching the TV programme "nozing around" back in the 80s
> 
> no one will get this i am sure


I can't get this reference for the same reason I cannot get served in pubs.


----------



## rekil (Nov 21, 2018)

Outstanding 'debate' in Unite's offices in Dublin on Monday. Set up by Clare Daly and Mick Wallace. Even Che looked shook by this revelation.


----------



## rekil (Nov 21, 2018)

First the litigious tortoises now these ungulate fucks.


----------



## rekil (Nov 22, 2018)

Vanessa Beeley Descends on Daraa



> So what are the details she gives us about the Dara’a al-Balad White Helmets? First she provides a photograph of their premises – a very modest building that does not look like it has any connection with a flour mill – and indeed it hasn’t: the Nusra headquarters that on 19 September was in a flour mill has now been teleported across the province into a school, all illustrated by a map and satellite photo. Beeley has completed her research into the name of Mohanad Al-Mahamid and made the startling discovery that his name is really – Mohanad Al-Mahamid!
> 
> It seems there was a good reason for quietly dropping the story about the “flour mill” the real occupants of that building (actually a grain silo) are Shebab al Sunna, who provided Beeley’s escort for part of her trip.



The conclusion suggests something I've suspected for a while, that she is fed material by people directly or indirectly connected to the regime as she, a skill-free out-of-her-depth loon, would not be able to function otherwise. She has previously thanked a person called Khaled Iskef from Al-Mayadeen for all his 'help'.


> There are a number of odd features in these two articles – particularly the discrepancies and lengthy gap between the first and second versions – which might lead some to suspect that Beeley is not the sole  originator of much of the material she publishes. But whoever’s hands are behind it, it is a classic example of how to weave a web of propaganda  through duplicity, distortions, and plain, old fashioned lies.


----------



## Manter (Nov 24, 2018)

copliker said:


> Vanessa Beeley Descends on Daraa
> 
> 
> 
> The conclusion suggests something I've suspected for a while, that she is fed material by people directly or indirectly connected to the regime as she, a skill-free out-of-her-depth loon, would not be able to function otherwise. She has previously thanked a person called Khaled Iskef from Al-Mayadeen for all his 'help'.


I wonder what motivates her. Why build yourself up into this thing- I mean, even if she were right (she isn’t) what motivates an ordinary English middle manager to set themselves up as the obsessive defender of the leader of a foreign power?


----------



## rekil (Nov 24, 2018)

Manter said:


> I wonder what motivates her. Why build yourself up into this thing- I mean, even if she were right (she isn’t) what motivates an ordinary English middle manager to set themselves up as the obsessive defender of the leader of a foreign power?


A cast iron sense of entitlement due to a privileged upbringing and her daddy's career, fortified by lashings of antisemitism. She's having a gleeful gloat about the murder of Raed Fares, just as she did after the attack on "piece of shit Zio media" charlie hebdo.


----------



## rekil (Nov 25, 2018)

The one where Henningsen plugs Kollerstrom's book (Breaking The Spell - The Holocaust Myth And Reality) and indulges the most fanatical levels of holocaust denial for 45 minutes or so._ 'Only 70000 deaths in Auschwitz and they were caused by typhus and allied bombing, Irving is great, no plan to exterminate the jews and they should be pleased to hear it' _etc.



I wasted a morning on these cunts.


----------



## rekil (Nov 25, 2018)

Twitter thread summarising this thread. Thankyou @hackneyglyn

Some on the Left think those who hang out with fascists and racists and antisemites are ok. They're not.

I would suggest that he should link to the clips of her discussing her direct involvement with Dieudonne and Alain Soral and his Egalite Et Reconciliation org. I think we're doing a bit more on him after the appeal process in the Clement Meric case.



Spoiler: Beeley and Soral I










Spoiler: Beeley and Soral II









The clip of creepy Max Igan has been reported by one or more people, either by his lot trying to hide it, or by a rightfully disgusted normal person, so the link won't work.


> Certain features have been disabled for this video
> 
> In response to user reports, we have disabled some features, such as comments, sharing, and suggested videos, because this video contains content that may be inappropriate or offensive to some audiences.




The clip of Assad's weasely holocaust denial and negationism during an interview with Charlie Rose was reported as well. Busy bees.


----------



## rekil (Dec 2, 2018)

Beeley linking to a loon analysis of the gilets jaunes by one of her mates (Irish unfortunately) on loon site American Herald Tribune.





> Organized labor is largely absent from the movement. The reason for that is simple: The French Confederation of Labour (CGT) is completely co-opted by the oligarchy; it defends mass immigration; global warmism; ecologism, homosexualism and just about every over elite-power, anti-labor obsession.





> Leftists have almost no influence over this movement -- which is a good thing! For there is no greater enemy of the working man than the petty bourgeois leftist.





> There are two important points to bear in mind here, considering the absence of any left-wing response to the rebellion. Leftists -and I even include Marxist-Leninists - all fanatically believe in anthropogenic global warming. Their disinterest in and outright contempt for the facts about climate is a symptom of their lack of faith in the working class.





> Most Marxists believe ‘Big Capital’ is behind climate change ‘denial’. They fail to realize that it is precisely Big Capital which is behind climate change propaganda! And it doesn’t matter how well one explains that ‘inconvenient truth ‘to them, they will not hear. Global warmists tend to be about as rational as Al Qaida suicide bombers!





> President Donald Trump is the only world leader who understands what climate change nonsense would do to the working man: It would cripple him with taxes and charges, grinding the US economy to a halt. His rejection of the Paris Climate Accord was the single most anti-imperialist act of any American president in US history. Yet leftists denounce him for it!





> As I have said before, leftists are useful idiots of the oligarchy’s three key agendas:
> 
> 1 Mass immigration and population replacement to turn human beings into capital.
> 2 The normalization of sexual perversion so as to break down the resistance capacities of the human individual.
> ...



And so on. RV has a linktastic section on _the author_.



Spoiler: Gearoid O'Colmain



Another example of a red-brown PRCF member is Gearóid Ó Colmáin, _*a member of the PRCF*_[_*archive*_] who _*openly voices out the vilest anti-Semitic conspiracy theories*_ [_*archive*_], _*considers the IMF to be a “tool of Zionism” (which is an anti-Semitic conspiracy theory) and praises Hungarian far-right Prime Minister Viktor Orban as anti-imperialist bulwark against it*_ [_*archive*_], _*believes in fascist conspiracy theories claiming the Arab Spring is a plot to flood Europe with refugees*_[_*archive*_], is _*virulently*_ [_*archive*_] _*homophobic*_ [_*archive*_], and promotes conspiracy theories _*about the 2016 Nice attacks*_ [_*archive*_]. In one of his _*conspiratorial ramblings against the Nuit Debout movement*_ [_*archive*_], Ó Colmáin claims that the United States adopted the tactic of “color revolutions” from Leon Trotsky, and at the same time promotes _MetaTV_ (which is in the ideological orbit of Alain Soral), the _Cercle des Volontaires_, the _Voltaire Network_ (_*for which he writes*_ [_*archive*_]), the reactionary royalist Sylvain Baron, the URCF, the Stalinist Organisation des Communistes en France and the right-wing UPR, and accuses anti-fascists who don’t buy into conspiracy theories of “being the real fascists” (Where did I hear similar rhetoric again? _*Right*_ [_*archive*_], on actual _*fascist-owned outlets*_ [_*archive*_]). Ó Colmáin regularly appears on _*the*_ [_*archive*_] _*Richie*_ [_*archive*_] _*Allen*_ [_*archive*_] _*show*_ [_*archive*_], _*has been on Kevin Barrett’s Truth Jihad*_ [_*archive*_], and has of course been _*featured*_ [_*archive*_] and _*quoted*_[_*archive*_] as expert on _RT_ _*regularly*_ [_*archive*_].



The theatre Beeley mentioned being involved in in one of the clips above is probably Theatre De Le Main D'Or which pops up in this piece on far right personalities who have appeared on the gilets jaunes demos.



It had been leased by Dieudonne until he was forced out by the owners this year. Jean-Yves Camus described it as being the "epicentre of Paris's entire anti-jewish nebula."


----------



## cantsin (Dec 2, 2018)

Actually tweeted that piece to Chris Williamson / asked for some feedback - doubt I'll get it


----------



## rekil (Dec 2, 2018)

cantsin said:


> Actually tweeted that piece to Chris Williamson / asked for some feedback - doubt I'll get it


I would step back in amazement. Like I said, O'Colmain is a friend of Beeley and is a regular on the same loon shows and sites, often alongside her and she has posted several of his screeds on her shit blog, including one slagging Nuit Debout which he kicks off by quoting Celine. I had a look at his twitter machine and site and I think it's fair to say that his _breakdown_ of the pittsburgh synagogue massacre is as unhinged as can be.



> Jews have played a leading role in the effort to oust President Trump from the White House and it is certainly true that the majority of American Jews veer towards the globalist Democratic Party. Yet, there are a minority of Jews who support Trump as they fear immigrants from Third World countries may not have seen Spielberg films about their history and may, therefore, lack guidance in their research on the Jews –  with unpredictable results.





> I have argued that Trump’s pro-Israeli policies may kill the colony with kindness. The reason for this is simple: Jewish elites never wanted a nation-state they could call their own. Once they got control of finance and the global media, their aspirations were international. Jewish global domination is the entire basis of their religion and there is no such thing as a secular, atheistic Jew. If you identify as Jewish, you are a member of the cult.





> Those ignorant of Jewish history, that is to say, most people will now point the finger at writers critical of political Judaism. They will say, “ Now, look at what you are contributing towards!” But I have argued that 2000 years of Western civilisation based on Roman Catholic doctrine have explicitly and categorically defined the attitude we must adopt towards the Jews. As Jews, they are the enemies of humanity who carry the heavy burden of decide. We must, therefore, pray for their conversion to Christianity so that their souls may be saved. We must NEVER under ANY CIRCUMSTANCES advocate violence or hatred towards them.





> An anti-Semite is, therefore, someone opposed to political Judaism and its ideology of violence and hatred. In its current usage, an anti-Semite is simply a traditional Roman Catholic, someone who believes in the 12th-century papal doctrine issued by Pope Callixtus II ‘Sicut Judeis Non’ –  a doctrine formulated to protect Jews from Gentile violence, which was often brought on as a result of Jewish crimes against Gentiles. In 1 Thessalonians, II.14 St Paul says of the Jews, ‘ Deo non placunt, et omnibus hominibus adversantur’- they are displeasing to God and hostile to all men.’  An anti-Semite is simply an educated and faithful Roman Catholic. Anti-Semites therefore never physically or verbally abuse Jews. In fact, anti-Semites love Jews!





> Anti-Semitism is opposition to Semitism, understood as opposition to a political system where an ethno-religious oligarchy claims the right to enslave the masses and replace the Christian social doctrine of love with the Satanic anti-social doctrine of hate.





> The Pittsburgh murderer should be executed and violent crimes against Jews should be combated with the full rigour of the law. However, as much as we desire to see the Jews cured of the spiritual malaise that has afflicted them from the very beginning of Judaism’s entry into human affairs, we reserve the right to criticise them and to oppose those activities on their part which are ‘displeasing to God and hostile to all men’. Catholics love and pray for their enemies; will Jews love and pray for their enemies too?


----------



## LDC (Dec 3, 2018)

Wow, in a field of stiff competition, that stands out as quite special.


----------



## Manter (Dec 3, 2018)

copliker said:


> A cast iron sense of entitlement due to a privileged upbringing and her daddy's career, fortified by lashings of antisemitism. She's having a gleeful gloat about the murder of Raed Fares, just as she did after the attack on "piece of shit Zio media" charlie hebdo.


I know quite a few massively entitled people, but none have set them up to defend a deranged dictator. And anti-semitism is all too common.... it just seems a leap. She has no real connection to the country, so how did she end up as the regime’s propaganda arm? Is it something to do with the fact Daddy’s job gives her a sense of entitlement but her personal failures meant she faced a life a mediocrity? But now seems to be famous at least in part by leveraging his status...and his connections? 

I just don’t get it


----------



## mojo pixy (Dec 3, 2018)

"Anti-Semitism is opposition to Semitism"

...and there it is, the stupidest fucking thing I've seen this year. Up against some good shit too.


----------



## Manter (Dec 3, 2018)

mojo pixy said:


> "Anti-Semitism is opposition to Semitism"
> 
> ...and there it is, the stupidest fucking thing I've seen this year. Up against some good shit too.


I thought this was quite special ‘Human capital is the Father, gender confusion is the Son and Co2 is the Diabolical Spirit’


----------



## rekil (Dec 3, 2018)

Manter said:


> I know quite a few massively entitled people, but none have set them up to defend a deranged dictator. And anti-semitism is all too common.... it just seems a leap. She has no real connection to the country, so how did she end up as the regime’s propaganda arm? Is it something to do with the fact Daddy’s job gives her a sense of entitlement but her personal failures meant she faced a life a mediocrity? But now seems to be famous at least in part by leveraging his status...and his connections?
> 
> I just don’t get it


Daddy issues in play. See also Max Blumenthal. Obviously she's exploiting her dead father's career as much as she can but I suspect she was linked to the regime through the French far right figures she has talked about being involved with and who have connections in Syria.


----------



## rekil (Dec 3, 2018)

O'Colmain is clearly into some particularly away-with-the-fairies branch of catholic fundieism but in 2015 he was claiming to be a communist according to a fb rant of his that Beeley posted on her blog. But not just any old communist.



> We believe that the transition to communism requires the dictatorship of the proletariat and the peasantry. *We call this proletarian democracy.* We support all national liberation struggles in colonial and semi-colonial countries but are not interested in the independence struggles of imperialist countries such as Scotland or Catalonia, agendas promoted by EU imperialism in order to divide the British and Spanish working classes.



Oh no you don't you mad little fucker.


----------



## Libertad (Dec 3, 2018)

copliker said:


> O'Colmain is clearly into some particularly away-with-the-fairies branch of catholic fundieism but in 2015 he was claiming to be a communist according to a fb rant of his that Beeley posted on her blog. But not just any old communist.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no you don't you mad little fucker.



Not a form of Proletarian Democracy that I recognise or support. Not in my name.


----------



## rekil (Dec 4, 2018)

Some more Gearoid O'Colmain quotes from 3 or 4 of his articles.



> Jean-Luc Mélenchon is an imperialist, a war monger and a class traitor.But he speaks well and masks his reaction in eloquent, rabble-rousing left phraseology. It does not surprise me, therefore, to see Pole de Renaissance Communiste (PRCF), a Brezhneviste dissident group, supporting him; they failed to make a concrete scientific analysis of the USSR over thirty years of catastrophic revisionism and now the same anti-dialectical political posturing is evident in their support for Mélenchon.





> In France, there is a genuine grass-roots movement which is creating the platform for a  popular front against financial oligarchy, against the New World Order, against fascism- the Popular Republican Movement. With François Asselineau as president, France would  become not just a nation once again, but a force for radical, progressive change in the world.



Beeley spoke at an Asselineau election rally. He got 0.92% in the first round.



> Trump’s victory in the United States has weakened and divided US imperialism. It is, however, as I predicted, very little, almost nothing. A Le Pen victory would also give us very little. But two “very littles” would constitute a much, two ‘almost nothings’ would be something. That is why I am hoping for a Le Pen victory in tomorrow’s election.





> French intellectual Alain Soral has had a major influence in pushing the National Front to the left. Soral is a Clouscardian Marxist and former PCF member who understands the primary and secondary contradictions of class struggle. Many communists have maligned Soral for supporting the FN but he has, through his books and videos, done far more to educate the French working class than any of his critics.





> The focus of much of the Black Lives activism is to attack the police.  Police brutality is the catchword of the movement. This slogan is a subterfuge for the real agenda, which is to emasculate the emancipatory potential of the black liberation movement by replacing it with a homosexual movement which reinforces ruling-class ideology rather than challenges it.





> Black Lives matter was set up by homosexuals who have made it clear their purpose is to 'quer' the black liberation movement in the United States, thus ensuring the further denigration and destruction of the black male and black family.





> Roman Catholics do not want a multi-polar world; we want a divine world order which is the mystical body of Christ. Russian Orthodox Christianity is vital to that unification but only if Russia is consecrated to the Sacred Heart of Mary, according to the vision of Fatima.





> Catholic doctrine is crystal clear that the supreme crime of history is deicide: the crucifixion of Christ; and the Jews were responsible for that crime. It is our duty as Roman Catholics to politely remind our Jewish friends that this and only this can count as history’s greatest murder.





> Only a Catholic revolution will save Europe from ‘the occupation’. The social cohesion promoted by Iran’s Islamic Revolution; its particular form of theocratic democracy or religious politics; its humility and quest for knowledge, has made it the centre of a global movement against Zionism and political Judaism.





> Who is afraid of being called anti-Semitic? What a noble thing it is to be against Semitism, against Jewish racist supremacy! It is a compliment to be called anti-Semitic!





> Palestine is crawling with NGOs and well-meaning ‘activists’ who bravely stand before tanks and gunfire, organise conferences and events but who have no knowledge of the Jews and their history.





> What we need is a virile response to the Jewish occupation of our formerly Christian minds, of our schools, media, courts and universities.





> The Western mind is an Israeli-occupied territory. We are are living under Jewish occupation. But in these dark, end times, a new horizon has opened in Persia where imams are calling for the return of Christ and an end to the global, Satanic propaganda machine, an end once and for all to the occupation.





> The elections today prove to the world once more that Syria IS a democracy, and that it is far more democratic than any of the countries waging war against it. The will of its people is sovereign, inalienable and inviolable. Most importantly, the elections cogently illustrate the triumph of national liberation over neocolonialism, of  people-power over tyranny.



He *liked* this Celine quote from _Bagatelles Pour Un Massacre_ so is Assad's 'democracy' a screen for joo dictatorship as well or what.


----------



## cantsin (Dec 4, 2018)

He *liked* this Celine quote from _Bagatelles Pour Un Massacre_ so is Assad's 'democracy' a screen for joo dictatorship as well or what.

View attachment 154380[/QUOTE]

sorry, mangled quote attempt


----------



## rekil (Dec 4, 2018)

For those unsure about what the quote in forrin means, it says "Democracy everywhere and always is nothing but the screen of jewish dictatorship."

Huff Post piece about Piers Robinson, a member of Beeley's travelling freakshow who is somehow employed by the university of Sheffield.

Revealed: This Professor Teaches Journalism At A Top UK University. He’s Also A 9/11 Truther



> Professor Piers Robinson is the chair in politics, society and political journalism at the University of Sheffield, specialising in “contemporary propaganda, with a particular focus on the current war in Syria”, according to the University’s website.





> One of Robinson’s latest published works is a glowing review of a book titled ‘9/11 Unmasked’ by David Ray Griffin, a leading figure in the so-called 9/11 truther movement.


----------



## cantsin (Dec 5, 2018)

copliker said:


> For those unsure about what the quote in forrin means, it says "Democracy everywhere and always is nothing but the screen of jewish dictatorship."
> 
> Huff Post piece about Piers Robinson, a member of Beeley's travelling freakshow who is somehow employed by the university of Sheffield.
> 
> Revealed: This Professor Teaches Journalism At A Top UK University. He’s Also A 9/11 Truther



another crank, obvs, but do you contest the below ? ( can't say I've looked hard at evidence, but I did see some data that seemed to completely undermine the idea that there was any significant Russian backed soc media interference / manipulation, as widely claimed ) 

" He told the host that allegations Russia had engaged in a campaign of disinformation and fake news to influence the US 2016 Presidential Election were part of “propaganda activities” aimed at “shifting attention onto Russia”.

In the email to HuffPost UK, Robinson said: “I have not seen any compelling analysis or evidence to show that there was any significant propaganda campaign to influence the US 2016 presidential election.” "


----------



## rekil (Dec 5, 2018)

cantsin said:


> another crank, obvs, but do you contest the below ? ( can't say I've looked hard at evidence, but I did see some data that seemed to completely undermine the idea that there was any significant Russian backed soc media interference / manipulation, as widely claimed )


Too much shit to wade through in that area so I don't have the time or inclination to follow it properly tbh, apart from occasional catchups like this NYT piece, but an academic claiming to specialise in propaganda should probably be making an effort to analyse how even states he regards as the goodies conduct information and image management operations and whatnot.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 5, 2018)

copliker said:


> Some more Gearoid O'Colmain quotes from 3 or 4 of his articles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People that rabidly homophobic are often closeted.


----------



## rekil (Dec 6, 2018)

ViolentPanda said:


> People that rabidly homophobic are often closeted.


Not an avenue I'd like to wander down at this time but he's certainly got some _issues. _



Spoiler










			
				gearoid o'colmain said:
			
		

> I visited Iran last week for the Sixth International New Horizons Conference in the religious city of Mashad. The New Horizons conference is organised by an Iranian NGO and invites writers and intellectuals from all over the world to debate and discuss problems in international relations.


Is there a list of attendees for this year's annual holocaust denial festival anywhere?

Why is a BBC journo using this headbanger as a source. I had to check if she's real. Apparently she is.


> I present and produce on the World Today/ World Briefing at the BBC World Service. sunita.nahar@bbc.co.uk


----------



## hot air baboon (Dec 14, 2018)

disclaimer - don't actually follow Mr Slip but saw a comment on Twitter & rang a bell from Pornhub or some such & clicked on the profile


----------



## rekil (Dec 14, 2018)

tmi



Spoiler












e2a: I had a peek at Mr.Slip's twitter machine and it appears that there is a high level of mutual interest in loon shit, eg "the kalergi plan" and everything being a false flag.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 19, 2018)

Some good solid work from Bellingcat on the attempts to smear the white helmets, which beeley, of course, has been one of the main conduits of. Bascially



> If one were to take the word of the Russian or Syrian governments, there is a vast network of different groups, many of whom are currently fighting against each other, working together to carry out these attacks which didn’t actually happen.



Chemical Weapons and Absurdity: The Disinformation Campaign Against the White Helmets#

The disinformation campaign waged against the SCD has been brutal and unrelenting. It has attempted to cast doubt on their ability to provide evidence, painted them as “terrorists” and ultimately tried to transform them into “legitimate targets.” It is clear that Russia and Syria believe that associating the SCD with chemical weapons is a key part of this narrative. Despite claiming to have “irrefutable information” neither the Russian nor Syrian governments appear to have produced any verifiable evidence that actually supports their accusations.

The extraordinarily low level of evidence supporting these accusations, the absurdity of some of the claims and the continual failure to predict a chemical attack exposes these accusations for what they are: a continuation of a deliberate and planned disinformation campaign against a humanitarian organisation operating in the most difficult of circumstances.


----------



## rekil (Dec 19, 2018)

Remember the olden times (2014) when bombing first responders was bad.

Ambulance/Gaza (2016) - IMDb

For the benefit of The Levellers, Chris Williamson, Clare Daly, Mick Wallace, Aaron Bastani, the man from Madness or anyone else getting led by the nose by Beeley and company, here's audio of Patrick Henningsen promoting holocaust denier Nick Kollerstrom and his holocaust denial buke on 21st century wire a couple of years ago for about 45 minutes.



Spoiler


----------



## rekil (Dec 21, 2018)

Chris Williamson at it again, signing a petition in support of Gilad Atzmon by mistake.


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 21, 2018)

copliker said:


> Chris Williamson at it again, signing a petition in support of Gilad Atzmon by mistake.



And not condemned by his party, and (unsurprisingly) supported by scum like Galloway and Asa Winstanley


----------



## rekil (Dec 22, 2018)

MadeInBedlam said:


> And not condemned by his party, and (unsurprisingly) supported by scum like Galloway and Asa Winstanley


Atzmon at the 2015 edition of Dieudonne's annual loonfest. "Once you tell the truth, the only person who can give you a trophy is Mr.Dieudonne."



Spoiler








He has been featured regularly on 21st century wire, most recently directly following the Pittsburgh synagogue massacre. The description of that episode on his site - "Gilad Atzmon discusses J Power with Patrick Henningsen (21st Century Wire)". Apart from Henningsen trying to deny that Gab (or gun availability, can't remember which) was a factor, _



			
				Henningsen said:
			
		


			"If he's wearing nike sneakers, when he's running to go do the shooting does that mean nike should have its operation shut down because they sold him the shoes that he ran to do the shooting with."
		
Click to expand...

_discussion of the actual massacre essentially consisted of this pathetic rationalisation - _



			
				Atzmon said:
			
		


			"I think that the fact that this person probably couldn't explore his anger of let's say I assume this is the case, of jews, of Soros or whatever, on twitter on youtube, on facebook, that actually pushed I'm guessing I don't know I'm offering an explanation, that could offer a guy like him and other people to do some horrible things"
		
Click to expand...

 _then there was two hours of "jewish power is the power to suppress criticism of jewish power", "we are under jerusalemite domination" and Soros, false flags and 'globalism'.

Chris Williamson has still refused to comment on his endorsement of Vanessa Beeley who has boasted of her involvement with Dieudonne and Alain Soral who is a longtime confrere of Serge Ayoub whose proteges killed Clement Meric.

e2a: Max Blumenthal and Ben Norton getting sued by Sulome Anderson.  Why I’m Suing Max Blumenthal and Benjamin Norton – Sulome Anderson – Medium


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 18, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Look at her reaction when an anti-assad syrian refugee dares to question her here - i wonder where that snap went to eh?




Anti-Assad activist murdered in Germany in suspected axe attack



> A Syrian activist was killed in a brutal attack in Hamburg, raising questions over whether he was targeted for political reasons.



They cut his fingers off. Where else have we seen that then?


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 20, 2019)

Dunno if this has been posted up yet French far-right author sentenced to jail for inciting antisemitism


----------



## rekil (Jan 20, 2019)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Dunno if this has been posted up yet French far-right author sentenced to jail for inciting antisemitism


I think he likes going to prison. e2a: Apart from getting 3 months in 2017, all convictions until now resulted in either fines or suspended sentences.


----------



## CNT36 (Jan 20, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Anti-Assad activist murdered in Germany in suspected axe attack
> 
> 
> 
> They cut his fingers off. Where else have we seen that then?


Just to confirm that's the same person?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 20, 2019)

Oh no, i'm not saying that this is the same person! Just that beeley taking pics and passing them to her mukhabarat handlers represents a clear unambiguous message to dissenting syrians and others in the UK and across europe that they are under threat of exactly this happening to them if they continue their activities.


----------



## rekil (Jan 20, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Oh no, i'm not saying that this is the same person! Just that beeley taking pics and passing them to her mukhabarat handlers represents a clear unambiguous message to dissenting syrians and others in the UK and across europe that they are under threat of exactly this happening to them if they continue their activities.


Amnesty put out a report in 2011 on this. Syria: The Long Reach Of The Mukhabaraat: Violence And Harassment Against Syrians Abroad And Their Relatives Back Home

(The suspicious Barakat murders as well)


----------



## CNT36 (Jan 21, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Oh no, i'm not saying that this is the same person! Just that beeley taking pics and passing them to her mukhabarat handlers represents a clear unambiguous message to dissenting syrians and others in the UK and across europe that they are under threat of exactly this happening to them if they continue their activities.


Cheers. For someone I keep being told is passionate and a humanitarian even before the phone came out she seemed dispassionate, cold and inhuman.


----------



## cantsin (Jan 21, 2019)

copliker said:


> Chris Williamson at it again, signing a petition in support of Gilad Atzmon by mistake.



he retracted / apologised pretty quickly, but have no idea how he was supposed to not be aware of what Atzmon is all about, + wldnt respond to questions on that , or Beeley on twitter.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 21, 2019)

CNT36 said:


> Cheers. For someone I keep being told is passionate and a humanitarian even before the phone came out she seemed dispassionate, cold and inhuman.


Her mukhabarat handlers prob also need a word about the publicly displayed easy to work out PIN she used.


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 21, 2019)

cantsin said:


> he retracted / apologised pretty quickly, but have no idea how he was supposed to not be aware of what Atzmon is all about, + wldnt respond to questions on that , or Beeley on twitter.



Didn’t remove his signature mind


----------



## rekil (Jan 21, 2019)

cantsin said:


> he retracted / apologised pretty quickly, but have no idea how he was supposed to not be aware of what Atzmon is all about, + wldnt respond to questions on that , or Beeley on twitter.


I have a hunch he probably wouldn't respond to a request for a comment on Beeley's mate Soral's latest conviction. I just don't get why big labour brainz like bastani are so enamoured with someone like that, a 60 something who as far as I can tell spent most of his career shoving cuts through as a councillor. What's going on.


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 22, 2019)

.


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 22, 2019)

Chris Williamson, MP supporting a Holocaust denier, again

Activist or Holocaust denier? Sarah Wilkinson‏ AKA @ swilkinsonbc


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 22, 2019)

Good stuff, got to get them screenshots smaller though.


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 22, 2019)

Thumbnail?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 22, 2019)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Thumbnail?


Worth a try


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 22, 2019)

Done


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 22, 2019)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Done


Miles better, ta.


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 22, 2019)

Thread by @TomNwainwright: "So posts a rather tepid generic holocaust memorial message. Here are some of the replies. This is the environment you let f […]" #ChrisWilliamson


----------



## LDC (Feb 1, 2019)

Not sure that this belongs here but can't find anywhere better easily. Disappointed in Boots Riley, thought he had more sense...


----------



## inva (Feb 1, 2019)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Not sure that this belongs here but can't find anywhere better easily. Disappointed in Boots Riley, thought he had more sense...
> 
> View attachment 160575


think i remember hearing he's an assadist


----------



## rekil (Feb 1, 2019)

inva said:


> think i remember hearing he's an assadist


He denies this but appears to be bogged down in crude anti-imperialism. 



Spoiler


----------



## cantsin (Feb 1, 2019)

copliker said:


> He denies this but appears to be bogged down in crude anti-imperialism.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



his last comment seems pretty irrefutable, crude or not ?


----------



## inva (Feb 1, 2019)

copliker said:


> He denies this but appears to be bogged down in crude anti-imperialism.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as i was googling after posting that i saw some conspiracy stuff from him over the chemical weapons attacks as well.


----------



## Geri (Feb 1, 2019)

He's just a tin foil hat lunatic.


----------



## treelover (Feb 6, 2019)

loads of posters on Momentum FB page defending, Beeley, Azmon, and Chris Williamson, disturbing, where did these people come from, its on the John McDonnell challenging A/S post.


Momentum


----------



## treelover (Feb 6, 2019)

> James Clark show me the proof that antisemtism is a bigger problem than any of the others. No proof = proIsraeli lies





> Nis Hussain this whole fake propaganda over anti semitism reveals a lot of stupidity in our country - look at the comments





> Julie Franklin we are discussing the degree to which it is a real issue. When we have other more severe and entrenched discrimination issues, then don't you find it twisted that pro Israel groups and Individuals with close ties to Israel are making all the noises.



A selection of comments


----------



## cantsin (Feb 6, 2019)

treelover said:


> loads of posters on Momentum FB page defending, Beeley, Azmon, and Chris Williamson, disturbing, where did these people come from, its on the John McDonnell challenging A/S post.
> 
> 
> Momentum



jeez...the crankery is strong on there.....below seems to be the prevailing attitude though, so hopefully they're exiting Momentums' orbit ( online - never come accross these clowns IRL ) 

Maria Joaquin Momentum is now a DANGER to the left & Labour. It's leader Jon Lansman is a stinking Zionist apologist.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 6, 2019)

What happens to all the money momentum make from merchandise?


----------



## cantsin (Feb 6, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> What happens to all the money momentum make from merchandise?



sent back to Soros


----------



## rekil (Feb 14, 2019)

Beeley has made a film with Rafiq Lutf, a regime guy who was profiled in the NYT in 2013. it appears to be a pathetic attempt to counter the recent publicity surrounding the murders of Marie Colvin and Remi Ochlik. It had its 'premiere' last week at a loon conference in Oslo.




			
				Beeley said:
			
		

> The film exposes media outlets like CNN, Al Jazeera, BBC as the war lobby they really are and it raises serious questions over the recent Marie Colvin campaign to discredit and criminalise the Syrian government.
> 
> Thank you to Rafiq Lutf for this opportunity and for all your work early on in the conflict, exposing CNN and Al Jazeera, that did so much to turn the tide of disinformation even inside Syria.



The piece neglects to mention his role as interrogator.



> Syrian state TV aired Saturday what it said was a confession by citizen journalist Ali Mahmoud Othman, who activists say was arrested in March after he helped foreign journalists escape from the besieged city of Homs. Othman helped run a media center in Baba Amr area of Homs, which provided information to international news media during a months-long crackdown on the civilian neighborhood by government forces.
> 
> Activists fear he may have been subjected to torture in detention.
> 
> Rafiq Lutf, described as a Syrian media researcher, told the state TV program he had spoken to Othman for seven hours uninterrupted, all of it videotaped.



Syrian state TV broadcasts 'confession' by detained citizen journalist - CNN


----------



## rekil (Feb 23, 2019)

Summaries of some of the youtube channels that Beeley subscribes to. Her activity feed is visible because she is a very stupid person.

---

Richard Hall: UFOs, Kollerstrom, the protocols, free tommy, false flags etc.

Anthony Lawson: Dead holocaust denier, 9/11.

Fenton Bevan: Random nazi. Hitler, false flags, anti-vax, chemtrails, "nuclear weapons do not exist", holocaust denial (David McCalden docus)

Jacques Cheminade: Head of French wing of LaRouche cult.

Banjo Marla: Random elderly crank. Fan of Icke, Beeley, Bartlett. Claims to be a Corbyn supporter. Composed a song that mocks the white helmets.

Christoph Hörstel: Negationist/holocaust denier. Founder of conspiraloon micro party 'Deutsche Mitte' which is associated with bonkers hip hop group Die Bandbreite (9/11, moon landings faked, anti-vaxxers etc)

Gearoid O'Colmain: 21st Century Wire regular. Egalite Et Reconciliation contributor/member and supernaturally deranged antisemite and catholic fundie.

Jean Bricmont: Belgian physicist. Robert Faurisson and François Asselineau (UPR, conspiraloon party) supporter. Participant at 'Axis for Peace' conference which was organised by Voltaire Network and featured a roll call of nutters.

Galloway: Lol.

Young Philosopher: Antisemitism (Soros, Rothschilds, protocols etc) false flags ( 9/11, Paris, Orlando), Icke, NWO, Ebola, Pro Hitler/Gadaffi/Assad, 90 minute 'Ernst Zundle' (sic) vid. In the middle of all this there's a 2015 Corbyn speech which garnered 2 comments. 'Marchs1' says "This man is too good to be true" while 'Revisionist' disagrees and makes the controversial claim that Corbyn is "another Jewish fraud.  In the jewish so-called 'Labour' Party" and goes on to declare that nukes are a "jewish hoax".

Schiller Institute: LaRouche thinktank.

British Constitution Group: Fotl headbangers.

LaRouchePAC Videos: More LaRouche.

Fort Russ News: Far right. Dugin.

Apophenia: Antisemitism, Soral, Atzmon.

UPR TV: Asselineau. Beeley spoke at his election rally.

VoltairenetTv: Voltaire Network. Far right, pro-Iran, pro-Assad, 9/11 conspiraloonery. Syrie : quand le général dissident était l’ami de Dieudonné

Tyranny Unmasked: Conspiraloonery, pro-Assad.

X22Report: Pro-Trump gibberish.

The Next News Network: More pro-Trump gibberish.

Lionel Nation. Dicky bowed mentalist. 

Loads of pro-Assad war porn channels.

---


----------



## hot air baboon (Feb 24, 2019)

she was on Galloway's RT show today re the gilets jaune


----------



## rekil (Feb 26, 2019)

hot air baboon said:


> she was on Galloway's RT show today re the gilets jaune


She's been on his show at least once before where her dad's career was presented as evidence of her credentials. On this one which was mercifully short she says Le Pen supporter Diana Johnstone, who she most likely hobnobs with, describes 1968 as 'the intellectual's revolution'. There's a peculiar edit when she goes on about violence which I suspect is to cover her whinging about antifa ejecting her far right comrades from demos, as she's done on another show - _"the antifascists are often the most fascist of the lot."_



Spoiler








In a loonsite article last month she denied that there were any instances of antisemitism, somehow ignoring Dieudonne and his fans amongst others.


> I am yet to find a recording of a GJ spreading hate speech about any of the factions mentioned by Macron.


And then said this in the next one a week later, apparently accepting that her people are present. Some intra fash beef going on I suppose.


> It appeared to be very difficult to identify the Casseurs. and to know whether they belonged to Antifa an alleged anti-fascist movement with suspected funding from notorious philanthrocapitalist, George Soros; or to far-right factions that have also piggy-backed the GJ marches to promote their agendas; or whether they were agents provocateurs despatched by the French state to discredit the GJ movement, guilt by association.


----------



## rekil (Mar 2, 2019)

Beeley and the loonosphere having a quadruple meltdown over Williamson, the OPCW's Douma report, the HuffPost piece and the outing of creepy Kevork Almassian. She has linked to a petition supporting Williamson on her patreon and added her own bit about the 'zionist lobby'. That'll do it.


----------



## rekil (Mar 7, 2019)

The image that accompanied the Beeley's blogpost that I mentioned on the other thread is quite something. Posted the day after a translated cut and paste from Atzmon's site.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 9, 2019)

A UK Thinktank That Examines Propaganda Just Recruited A Pro-Russian Propagandist



> A British thinktank established to investigate propaganda has recruited a blogger accused of disseminating Russian disinformation about the war in Syria.
> 
> The Working Group on Syria, Propaganda and Media counts a number of UK academics as members and claims to conduct “rigorous and independent research” and “provide a source of reliable, informed and timely analysis”.
> 
> The group has so far reported on the poisoning of Sergei Skripal, chemical attacks in Syria and a British organisation that counters Russian propaganda but its findings have been described by experts as “speculation”, “distortion” and “in the realm of conspiracy theorists”....





> ...The group has recently added a number of new “independent researchers”, all of whom have no journalistic or relevant academic qualifications but do have a history of echoing Russian disinformation narratives. One of them is a British blogger called Vanessa Beeley.
> 
> She has been described by the Guardian’s former middle east editor Brian Whitaker, as “the Syria conflict’s goddess of propaganda”, and has played a central role in Russia’s attempt to discredit humanitarian workers in the country....


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Mar 9, 2019)

teqniq said:


> A UK Thinktank That Examines Propaganda Just Recruited A Pro-Russian Propagandist


Calling the Working Group on Syria, Propaganda and Media a “Think Tank” is insulting to Thinkers, but they do have a positive relationship with tanks, particularly those with the official Putin seal of approval from “antimperialist” imperialists....


----------



## rekil (Mar 10, 2019)

The Beeley cult is having a do in Derry on March 21st. They couldn't get more than a handful to show up when they were there last year with Bartlett and Galloway and this shower is even less of a draw. Renting the Guildhall can't be cheap.



> Some of the topics that will be covered at the event will include: ‘Russiagate’- allegations of Russian meddling, hacking and collusion with Trump; False narrative on the war on Syria; The Magnitsky Act; Iran, Saudi Arabia, and what’s not been reported on Yemen; Venezuela, and the Yellow Vests (Gilets Jaunes); Media & false consciousness,” The speakers are Craig Murray, Former UK Ambassador to Uzbekistan, Ray McGovern, Former CIA Analyst, Patrick Henningsen, 21st Century Wire, Catherine Shakdam, Writer & Commentator and John Wight, Journalist.



Imperialism on Trial: 'Fake News - Establishment Media & War On Journalism'




			
				RV said:
			
		

> Catherine Shakdam, a writer for Mint Press News, The Duran, American Herald Tribune, Foreign Policy Journal, the New Eastern Outlook journal, all far-right conspiracist websites, and a sample of her writing there reveals a fondness for quoting fascists and conspiracy theorists such as Kevin Barrett, James Fetzer, Mahdi Darius Nazemroaya and Michel Chossudovsky. Shakdam is a Katehon contributor, has been hosted on Holocaust denier Kevin Barrett’s show more than once and has contributed to Barrett’s book.


----------



## rekil (Mar 14, 2019)

There's an article on Libcom about a loon conference in Oslo last month which featured Henningsen/Bartlett/Beeley.

Bonzo goes to Oslo: Christian fundamentalists and the far-right strike a new pose



> Although there’s not much English-language material on Pål Steigan and the Mot Dag conference he organised, it is documented that Steigan has a long history on the anti-imperialist left, including having met with Pol Pot and Enver Hoxha. His current project appears to be a sort of “red-brown convergence squared”, as his conference brought the anti-trans axis represented by Keen-Minshull together with Eva Bartlett, Vanessa Beeley and Patrick Henningsen, three figures who’ve played a high-profile role in the international pro-Assad conspiracy theorist milieu.





> All three have extensive connections to the far-right: Eva Bartlett has done interviews with holocaust deniers such as Kevin Barrett and Ryan Dawson, and writes for Global Research, a major red-brown website which also promotes the views of Lyndon LaRouche, Alexander Dugin and Infowars. Patrick Henningsen started out as an Associate Editor on Infowars, and has been a contributor to Red Ice, a Swedish alt-right project with extremely antisemitic politics. Henningsen has also interviewed Nick Kollerstrom, another Holocaust denier who used the interview to promote his book, “Breaking the Spell: The Holocaust: Myth & Reality”. Henningsen now runs a website called 21st Century Wire, which Vanessa Beeley is a frequent contributor to; other than writing articles praising Hungary’s far-right Prime Minister Orban for standing up to George Soros on a website run by an Infowars/nazi-linked conspiracy theorist,



Screenies of Beeley's mad youtube subs before she cops on or the feature is phased out. I can't be arsed to do more than a couple. 



Spoiler


----------



## rekil (Mar 21, 2019)

Beeley's Egalite Et Reconciliation mate and regular 21stcenturywire and RT contributor Gearoid O'Colmain just put a screed on his blog about the Valley Of The Fallen monstrosity, satanic Madrid feminists with their "Dr.Marten boots and nose piercings" and of course the joos. He really really likes General Franco. 



> The problem of working-class militancy today is not that they are Fascists, but rather that they are not!





> Learning about José Antonio Primo de Rivera, the  Fasci Siciliani and other movements have made me realise that perhaps I am in many respects a “fascist” or falangist. I have often been accused of being a fascist. Henceforth, I will consider the appellation to be a compliment for which I am most unworthy!





> The Old Testament is matriarchal, violent and irrational. Is it any wonder that the Jews behave in the way they do, having veiled their hearts from the truth of the New Testament? Is it any wonder that they would promote feminism, homosexuality and every kind of pseudo-science and moral perversion in the world? For if Mary remained the Old Testament, would she not rather have been Mary Magdelene before her repentance, the Whore of Babylon? And is that not the ideal of eco-feminism, of the European Union, our New Babylon?


----------



## rekil (Mar 24, 2019)

The O'Colmain Franco worship thing is here if anyone feels like a dip in Beeley's sewer. Europe’s Valley of the Fallen: Reflections on Franco, Feminism and the End of Man. 

 David Toube in the Jewish Chronicle claiming that Beeley is a leftist, a far leftist even. Outright lies from the Quilliam bigwig. Lies he can get away with tbf since so many leftists are happy to take cues from the loonosphere, especially if there's a palestine tshirt involved.



> A few days ago, Vanessa Beeley - a Left wing Assad supporter - recently argued that by opposing Assad, Congresswoman Ilhan Omar “effectively supports the Zionist ... neocolonialist project in Syria”. Beeley’s claims are not motivated by a racist or fascist ideology but rather a far Left ‘anti-imperialist’ worldview. She is a member of the Working Group on Syria, Propaganda and Media which regularly defends Assad.



The quote refers to Ilhan Omar marking the anniversary of the beginning of the uprising in Syria and then getting spammed by Beeley, Henningsen and their loon army, the day after the christchurch massacre.

On Ilhan Omar, Assad Fetishism, and the Danger of Red-Brown “Anti-Imperialism”

The CP piece above was written by the same person who has produced this kind of grotesque stuff. The Douma Market Attack: a Fabricated Pretext for Intervention?


----------



## rekil (Apr 4, 2019)

The Henningsen/Beeley site has featured holocaust denier Juri Lina in addition to all their other holocaust deniers and professional antisemites. Nessa Webster is referenced frequently in the one bit of the one ravinglunatictastic book of his that I looked at. Coincidentally, Beeley's background and obsessions are not dissimilar to hers. 



-----------

 

Henningsen recently tweeted an 'infographic' which if nothing else was an illustration of the loon mind. 13 bloodlines, secret off planet technology, ancient occult magic, luciferian rituals, antivaxx, false flaaaags, Soros, and all the rest. Danny Morrison appeared alongside this prick in Belfast a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## rekil (Apr 7, 2019)

Henningsen likes that holocaust denier a lot. He put out a piece linking to that shit doc in 2011 as well. Archived here and screenie here.



Spoiler







1995 NYT piece on Nesta Webster's influence on Pat Robertson and the wider loonosphere. 

Abroad at Home; The Crackpot Factor



> Now Mr. Lind and Jacob Heilbrunn of Georgetown University, in the April 20 New York Review, point out what Mr. Robertson did not mention: that his book relied heavily on a British anti-Semitic writer of the 1920's, Nesta H. Webster. Indeed, one sometimes thinks of plagiarism.
> 
> Thus Ms. Webster wrote that Weishaupt, supposed founder of the Illuminati, was "indoctrinated into Egyptian cultism by a certain merchant of unknown origin from Jutland, named Kolmer. . . ." Mr. Robertson wrote: "Weishaupt had been indoctrinated into Egyptian occultism in 1771 by a merchant of unknown origin named Kolmer."
> 
> Ms. Webster wrote that "a power" sought to destroy "all ordered government in every country. . . . What is this power? A large body of opinion replies: the Jewish power."


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 9, 2019)

Beeley is now publishing stuff suggesting that 'the kurds' (meaning PKK/YPG/G & SDF) are 'merging with isis'. Highlighting once again the political good sense of the PKK tankie groupies in the RMT/Red London/Morning Star/some anarchist mountain fetishists etc to ally with her and her loonery.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 9, 2019)

What the actual fuck is the matter with these people?


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 9, 2019)

teqniq said:


> What the actual fuck is the matter with these people?



Cowardice


----------



## teqniq (Apr 9, 2019)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Cowardice


No, it's not. It's a semi-rhetorical question inasmuch as it's been observed by more than one person that 'anti imperialism' is a term that gets used selectively and is mainly directed at the US. The likes of Russia and China though very much engaged in their own imperialist activities, get a free pass. One has only to look at Ukraine and Syria with the former and the internal persecution of the Uighurs and their various projects in Africa with the latter. So no, I don't think it's cowardice more selective blindness and wilful ignorance.

For want of a better place to put this, I'll post this here:

Call for the Formation of a Transnational Socialist-Humanist Solidarity Network


----------



## belboid (Apr 17, 2019)

Ohh dear, what a shame, never mind.

Sheffield University ‘conspiracy theory’ professor quits | Forge


----------



## rekil (Apr 17, 2019)

One of the Beeleyites got sacked for loonery. Bastani had been boosting him.

HuffPost is now part of Oath



> A controversial professor at the University of Sheffield who promoted 9/11 conspiracy theories and wrote papers that critics claimed “whitewashed” the war crimes of the Syrian government has left his post.
> 
> Professor Piers Robinson was the chair in politics, society and political journalism at the university and taught a course in “contemporary propaganda, with a particular focus on the current war in Syria”.
> 
> His presence on the teaching staff drew intense criticism from some fellow academics. His work was described as “conspiracy-theory driven”, “completely insulting” and of having “no interest in truth or justice” by lecturers speaking to HuffPost UK last year.


----------



## rekil (Apr 17, 2019)

Snap.


----------



## belboid (Apr 17, 2019)

copliker said:


> Snap.


bit of a shame the shitty Sheffield student rage chose to concentrate on the things none of his students or colleagues had complained about,before finally getting to the meat of those complaints. Still, the fuckers gone, so hurrah.  I imagine we'll be seeing nonsense about the evils of fascist students all over the internet any time now.


----------



## cantsin (Apr 18, 2019)

copliker said:


> One of the Beeleyites got sacked for loonery.* Bastani had been boosting him.*
> 
> HuffPost is now part of Oath



you always have evidence for this stuff, and suspect this will be no different, but ...just searched Bastos twitt t/l for 'Piers Robinson', no results, any other pointers ?


----------



## rekil (Apr 18, 2019)

cantsin said:


> you always have evidence for this stuff, and suspect this will be no different, but ...just searched Bastos twitt t/l for 'Piers Robinson', no results, any other pointers ?


He has retweeted Robinson but that doesn't show up in searches. He follows him and Tim Hayward on the twitter machine. Based on his shitty record it's reasonable to assume he does so because he approves of at least some their ideology and content. Eg. He has pushed conspiraloon talking points on Assad's use of chemical weapons which had already been debunked.


----------



## cantsin (Apr 18, 2019)

copliker said:


> He has retweeted Robinson but that doesn't show up in searches. He follows him and Tim Hayward on the twitter machine. Based on his shitty record it's reasonable to assume he does so because he approves of at least some their ideology and content. Eg. He has pushed conspiraloon talking points on Assad's use of chemical weapons which had already been debunked.
> 
> View attachment 168164



ta


----------



## rekil (May 13, 2019)

I missed this at the time. Beeley at Dublin's Desmond Greaves summer school do in 2017. CPI probably responsible.

Greaves School 2017

Desmond Greaves Weekend Summer School 2017



> Sunday 10 September 11.00 am
> 
> 4. The conflict in Syria, the mainstream media and Russia – a saga of lies and propaganda
> 
> ...


----------



## rekil (Jul 15, 2019)

Beeley evidently thinks this is some sort of gotcha. 

 


Dunno if the loons have appeared at festivals. Let's see if the Levellers will have them back. Her mate Dieudonne got done last week. Probably just community service.

Divisive French comedian Dieudonné given two-year sentence for tax fraud


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 15, 2019)

What a bastard, baiting the far right politician granddaughter of Bennito Mussolini, awful


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 14, 2019)

One of the leading members of the Loon Central no we're not getting any Russian/syrian etc help Working Group on Syria, Propaganda and Media (as detailed earlier in this thread and elsewhere) is behind the fundraising for Chris Williamson to sue the labour party. They have raised more than 20 grand in under 24 hours.

(Do click on the write in stone research link at the end as well, may be useful to some)


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 15, 2019)

The person running the sue labour fund for Chris 'pfi' Williamson  - David Miller - used to run a site called Necon Europe (now closed) that at one point had an article that used Kevin Macdonald. That name may not mean much to some, but he is anti-semite no1, the einstein of anti-semitism, the most important person in the revival of scientific anti-semitism and a massive voice in the new far right.

So first off, good work Chris Williamson - really helping labour shake off the friendly to anti-semitism accusations, secondly, did anyone keep copies of the original article? I have the summary from the wankers at HUH with now deleted screenshots but not the actual piece.


----------



## rekil (Sep 23, 2019)

belboid said:


> Ohh dear, what a shame, never mind.
> 
> Sheffield University ‘conspiracy theory’ professor quits | Forge


It says here he's been invited by to do a talk by Lewisham West & Penge CLP. The eventbrite blurb claimed, falsely I assume, that he was its vice chair.

 

But at least there are moves to get it pulled.

 

He and Beeley and her camp followers have been banging on about 9/11 and the virtues of conspiraloonery for the last couple of days. Beeley is also spreading allegations that Max Blumenthal is CIA or state which is great.


----------



## rekil (Oct 7, 2019)

Eamonn McCann and somebody from SF who should also probably know better ganging up with Beeley's freaks.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 7, 2019)

Ugh  -  freaks going through life angry at not being able to collaborate with the gestapo or NKVD, but doing their best to make up for it. Natural habitat: _torture cells._


----------



## JimW (Oct 7, 2019)

Is that judges head some crude "globalists" thing or just weird and shit?


----------



## rekil (Oct 7, 2019)

JimW said:


> Is that judges head some crude "globalists" thing or just weird and shit?


Ickeist 'NWO' thing I assume.


----------



## likesfish (Oct 8, 2019)

America bad = anyone against America good
 Trouble with the cold War over beely and friends have limited options
China
North korea
Iran
Venuzalia 
Belarus
And the stans
  Now none of those need a dose of us backed "freedom"
 But can hardly be described as decent places to live.


----------



## rekil (Oct 10, 2019)

...

I see Beeley's latest youtube channel subscriptions include Lauren Southern and "MHWL Productions", the (Italian) nazi who made the SS propaganda fillum that I mentioned here.

eta: Ian Fantom as well. A massive loon connected to Nick Kollerstrom.



Spoiler







Oh ok. Beeley spoke at a 'Keep Talking' (Fantom/Kollerstrom's conspiraloon & holocaust denier org) event in December 2018.



Spoiler


----------



## rekil (Oct 11, 2019)

She got the coveted mention in a Hope Not Hate report.


----------



## sihhi (Oct 11, 2019)

copliker said:


> ...I see Beeley's latest youtube channel subscriptions include Lauren Southern and "MHWL Productions", the (Italian) nazi who made the SS propaganda fillum that I mentioned here



These people are out and out fascist - far-right, correct?


----------



## rekil (Oct 11, 2019)

sihhi said:


> These people are out and out fascist - far-right, correct?


Yup.



Spoiler: Lauren Southern White Nationalist








Aussie underground fight club’s big problem

Lads Society Tried to Recruit Brenton Tarrant



> The leader of an Australian white nationalist group has made veiled threats of violence while also claiming he tried unsuccessfully to recruit the alleged Christchurch gunman Brenton Tarrant in 2017.
> 
> Lads Society president Tom Sewell said he approached Tarrant as a member of an online community, asking him to join a project to help create a "parallel society" of only white people.





Spoiler: nazi fillum summary


----------



## Proper Tidy (Oct 11, 2019)

copliker said:


> Yup.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


The lads society. Christ.

Thing is, in UK, the lads thing - with all its flaws and lots of shittyness - had being smart and well dressed at its centre. State of those cunts.


----------



## chilango (Oct 11, 2019)

What's with the Gap khakis? Seen that as a uniform somewhere else too....


----------



## chilango (Oct 11, 2019)

Also note the "ok" signs from the VIPs there.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Oct 11, 2019)

chilango said:


> What's with the Gap khakis? Seen that as a uniform somewhere else too....


Richard Spencer/proud boys


----------



## Proper Tidy (Oct 11, 2019)

chilango said:


> Also note the "ok" signs from the VIPs there.


It's their quenelle. What I want to know is why that fella is wearing body building gloves with a suit and tie - also is that stefan molyneux, pretty sure he's always been bald before


----------



## rekil (Oct 11, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> It's their quenelle. What I want to know is why that fella is wearing body building gloves with a suit and tie - also is that stefan molyneux, pretty sure he's always been bald before


I think he's called 'Stuart von Moger' which is pretty much what you'd expect an Australian nazi to be called. Molyneux not in that pic.

I cannot stress enough how awful that SS fillum is. Even loonosphere sites have crossposted a piece about its shitness.


> This is a film that makes heroes out of murderers, poets out of Nazis, a film designed to distort history, in fact to erase history and recreate it so that Nazis are lovable and even desirable to have around. Yet, in Germany and Austria it is illegal to use the motto of this unit and to use it to promote Nazism, But that is what Pepe does, what Netflix does.


----------



## likesfish (Oct 13, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> It's their quenelle. What I want to know is why that fella is wearing body building gloves with a suit and tie - also is that stefan molyneux, pretty sure he's always been bald before



because he wants to imply he's hard and punches people utter pillock


----------



## rekil (Oct 17, 2019)

sihhi said:


> These people are out and out fascist - far-right, correct?


I listed some of her other yt subscriptions earlier in the year here. Not comprehensive as there are 300+ and there's no way I'm going through them all but i did leave out plenty more in the same vein like Laurent Louis, Panamza, Alternative View, Ron Paul.

The host of Sunday's Derry event closed it out with this nonsense.


> "Where is Skripal? If they were alive and Putin ordered their killing, they'd be on every tv station in Britain saying how they were attempted to be murdered. Where are they? I know for a fact it wasn't Russia. Perhaps they're not alive and if that's the case, who's done that?"


----------



## rekil (Nov 1, 2019)

Loons take a hit.

Sandy Hook Father Awarded $450,000 from Defamation Suit  - CNN



> New York (CNN) - Leonard Pozner, whose son 6-year-old Noah was killed in the 2012 Sandy Hook massacre, was awarded $450,000 in damages by a Wisconsin jury from a defamation lawsuit filed in response to conspiracy theorists claiming the Newtown tragedy never occurred.
> 
> James Fetzer and Mike Palacek, co-authors of the 2016 book titled, "Nobody Died at Sandy Hook" claimed that the shooting -- where 26 people died, among them 20 children -- was a staged political scheme, rather than a tragic massacre that took many lives on December 14, 2012 in Newtown, Connecticut.






			
				from 2017 said:
			
		

> I found a 21stcenturywire thing, where in the first 3 minutes, the host says nobody died at sandy hook and plugs a book by arch loon James Fetzer, and then Beeley says ISIS beheadings are faked in order to justify intervention in Syria. 1:52-4:35.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler






Red hot lefties choose to be led by this ghastly gaggle of nuisances.


----------



## cantsin (Nov 11, 2019)

Found the gloating over James  le Mesuriers' / White Helmets death today by some cranks,  repulsive ( the odd Corbynite amongst them, no doubt, but in no numbers that I could see, despite Oz K implying otherwise - but can imagine how pissed off he was by them today ) , and am not buying into Beeley worlds ' White Helmets = Al Quaeda' bullshit, but J L M's army background is no secret, and am sure none of this is straightfwd, so any Copliker / Butchers / others  pointers to useful perspectives on White Helmets wld be appreciated ( have looked ) .


----------



## teqniq (Nov 11, 2019)

Yes she seems to have shifted it up a gear, this thread doeas a fairly useful job of exposing her and the rest of the loons.


----------



## rekil (Nov 15, 2019)

cantsin said:


> Found the gloating over James  le Mesuriers' / White Helmets death today by some cranks,  repulsive ( the odd Corbynite amongst them, no doubt, but in no numbers that I could see, despite Oz K implying otherwise - but can imagine how pissed off he was by them today ) , and am not buying into Beeley worlds ' White Helmets = Al Quaeda' bullshit, but J L M's army background is no secret, and am sure none of this is straightfwd, so any Copliker / Butchers / others  pointers to useful perspectives on White Helmets wld be appreciated ( have looked ) .


Chris York's article from yesterday is a decent summary. Lots of links to pieces about areas covered on this thread.

This Is Why James Le Mesurier's White Helmets Are Targets Of A Russian Disinformation Campaign



> ...who _should_ fund groups rescuing civilians in areas from which the Syrian government has disengaged?
> 
> Le Mesurier told HuffPost UK: “Are they then saying that the individuals conducting those rescues should not be trained and not equipped? That it’s better those rescues take place without receiving funding or training?
> 
> “Or are they saying there are no rescues are taking place because this is a project for regime change without explaining how rescuing people from under the rubble secures regime change?”





> Speaking to HuffPost UK in 2017 about the accusations levelled against him and the White Helmets, Le Mesurier said: “The allegations themselves are incongruous – what are you actually saying? What are the direct allegations?
> 
> “The White Helmets were established by Western intelligence agencies, by MI6? They’re Al Qaeda? They don’t exist and they’re a Hollywood creation? They do exist but they recycle casualties?
> 
> “It can’t be all four of them yet they consistently do say it’s all four of them.”



Another summary of issues covered here courtesy of hackneyglyn from a few months ago. Williamson, Soral, Galloway etc.

Thread by @hackneyglyn



I missed this. Beeley had been boosting the work of 'Inside Syria Media Centre' which turned out be a rubbish GRU front.





A not very exciting report about it was put out this week.

FSI | Cyber | Internet Observatory - New White Paper on GRU Online Operations Puts Spotlight on Pseudo-Think Tanks and Personas


----------



## cantsin (Nov 15, 2019)

nice one, ta, will check out


----------



## rekil (Dec 6, 2019)

Beeley in Canada performing for loons. Montreal and Winnipeg universities pulled the plug on shows booked on their grounds.

Pro-Syrian Regime 'Conspiracy Theorist' On A Canada Speaking Tour


> Beeley has repeatedly claimed that terrorist attacks such as 9/11 and the 2015 mass shooting on French satirical magazine Charlie Hebdo were “false flags” staged by the authorities.




Conférence controversée d’une complotiste annulée à l’Université de Montréal

I believe Canadian academic and head-the-ball Denis Rancourt is one of those responsible for organising the tour. Samples of his content on crank sites.

Dear Young Progressives: The White-Supremacist Anti-Immigration Anti-Political-Correctness Free-Speech Fascists Are Your Friends
Why We Love to Hate Conspiracy Theories: 911 Truth as Threat to the Intelligentsia
Paris: Who Made the Terror?
Jordan Peterson and the Threat of Working-class Intellectual and Attitudinal Liberation
The Lie of Climate Change Science

Beeley has c+p'd many of his articles onto her blog.


----------



## rekil (Jan 12, 2020)

Here we go.


----------



## rekil (Jan 24, 2020)

Henningsen the Kollerstrom pimping holocaust denier and all the rest. John Holmes - former head of SAS and purveyor of private army/spy solutions, not the dead pornman. Like Peter Ford he's a director of Assad's father in law's british syrian society.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 24, 2020)

What it says on the tin, essentially.









						Cross-platform disinformation campaigns: Lessons learned and next steps | HKS Misinformation Review
					

We conducted a mixed-method, interpretative analysis of an online, cross-platform disinformation campaign targeting the White Helmets, a rescue group operating in rebel-held areas of Syria that have become the subject of a persistent effort of delegitimization. This research helps to...




					misinforeview.hks.harvard.edu


----------



## teqniq (Feb 1, 2020)

Heh, worth a watch


----------



## rekil (Mar 9, 2020)

There was a small piece by Norma Costello in the Sunday Times about Clare Daly and the attempt by her and Mick Wallace to bring regime scumbag Fares Shehabi to Ireland.  Shehabi's uncle was head of Syrian military intelligence amongst other posts so I'd like to see his role in the state examined properly. She gets off lightly as there's nothing about her lining up with the Beeleyites. Last week in the european parliament she was wagging her finger at the EU for not letting refugees into Europe from Turkey even though she supports bombing and bombing and bombing them. 



Spoiler


----------



## teqniq (Mar 26, 2020)

Jesus H. Christ.


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 26, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Jesus H. Christ.
> 
> View attachment 203526



She was on RT a few days ago spouting her poison.


----------



## 19force8 (Mar 29, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Heh, worth a watch


Brilliant, thanks for putting me on to this guy.

Another shock revelation from VB:



Can this be real?


----------



## rekil (Mar 29, 2020)

It's a convo with one of her nutjob Larouche cult mates who put it out after they fell out because he felt she wasn't Assadist enough. 

The virus has driven her loonosphere into an even greater frenzy of quackery and contradictory positions than usual. It's a hoax, except in Iran because of sanctions, it's a nwo plot, China, Russia and Syria do everything right while pubs closing for a bit is communism and so on.



Spoiler


----------



## rekil (Mar 29, 2020)

Sidney Blumenthal's wastrel spawn.



Spoiler


----------



## rekil (Apr 9, 2020)

Beeley has multiple contradictory covid19 takes but she's going for 'plandemic' here. She's referring to a video of Anthony Fauci from 2017 where he spends nearly an hour explaining why virus outbreaks are inevitable. Apparently, and this is how the brains of verminous loons like Beeley work, he makes the schoolboy supervillain error of announcing his caper at a filmed public lecture in georgetown university.



Spoiler


----------



## The Pale King (Apr 9, 2020)

This 'totalitarian state of the world stuff' is pure antisemitism as well


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 25, 2020)

George Galloway has turned on Beeley for her 5G/virus conspiracism - he has blocked her and and Hennignsen. Funny that it took _this _rather than say holocaust denialism and open collaboration with fascists to reach this stage.


----------



## rekil (Apr 25, 2020)

The Larouche weirdo who grassed her up for not being assadist enough for him has been at her about it as well. 



Spoiler


----------



## rekil (Apr 27, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> George Galloway has turned on Beeley for her 5G/virus conspiracism - he has blocked her and and Hennignsen. Funny that it took _this _rather than say holocaust denialism and open collaboration with fascists to reach this stage.


Galloway saying the virus is a US bioweapon today in the just asking questions format. He needs his RT gig. Mark Curtis has also blocked Beeley. Hes not a big enough loon for her and even posted a NYT piece on regime prisons. 



Spoiler


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 29, 2020)

rekil said:


> Galloway saying the virus is a US bioweapon today in the just asking questions format. He needs his RT gig. Mark Curtis has also blocked Beeley. Hes not a big enough loon for her and even posted a NYT piece on regime prisons.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Is Curtis a loon?


----------



## rekil (Apr 29, 2020)

CNT36 said:


> Is Curtis a loon?


He parrots Beeley's made up guff about false flags at the same time as believing she's off her rocker.

Still very much part of her loonosphere. 









						9/11 truther joins Syria 'propaganda research' group
					

A group of university professors who claim to be engaged in




					al-bab.com


----------



## rekil (May 8, 2020)

This Beeley/Galloway beef is great. Long way it continue and escalate to a bloody finale. 



Spoiler







She posted that Mikovits vid on her blog.



Spoiler







Henningsen and Crane's annual loonfest is on this weekend. They can only livestream each maniac speaker but they're still charging £80 (!) for access.


----------



## butchersapron (May 16, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> This was in the Morning Star a few weeks back:


Bartlett is now on the plandemic train - alongside beeley. 



Spoiler:  Good call stalinoids


----------



## rekil (May 16, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> Bartlett is now on the plandemic train - alongside beeley.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She has turned on nazi adjacent creep Tim Anderson as well. Excellent. I still expect whatever regime intelligence agencies have her and Beeley under their wing to throw them under the bus at some point.


----------



## rekil (May 19, 2020)

I thought she'd have been given a nice big stolen house or something but she lives in the 5 star Beit Al Wali Hotel when she's in Syria which seems like all the time. Bartlett as well probably. There's a pic of them in the hotel's facebook gallery. Evil priest Andrew Ashdown is also in there.



Spoiler: Beit Al Wali Hotel


----------



## butchersapron (May 20, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> The person running the sue labour fund for Chris 'pfi' Williamson  - David Miller - used to run a site called Necon Europe (now closed) that at one point had an article that used Kevin Macdonald. That name may not mean much to some, but he is anti-semite no1, the einstein of anti-semitism, the most important person in the revival of scientific anti-semitism and a massive voice in the new far right.
> 
> So first off, good work Chris Williamson - really helping labour shake off the friendly to anti-semitism accusations, secondly, did anyone keep copies of the original article? I have the summary from the wankers at HUH with now deleted screenshots but not the actual piece.


This rabid beeley-ette has now had his labour party membership suspended.


----------



## nino_savatte (May 21, 2020)

You can add Anna Brees (who?) to the list of Beeleyites and their outriders and wingmen.


----------



## butchersapron (May 24, 2020)

Spoiler: 1









Spoiler: 2









Spoiler: 3









Spoiler: 4









Spoiler: 5









Spoiler: 6









Spoiler: 7


----------



## rekil (May 26, 2020)

Who are the _real_ holocaust deniers eh?



Spoiler










She deleted this "Musings on Zionism" thing from her blog. I don't know who Daniel Mabsout is. No likes. 



Spoiler







She was still gibbering into the void at that point.


----------



## rekil (May 28, 2020)

Previously...on Planet Beeley. Covid-19 was a global crisis and sanctions against the regime needed to be dropped urgently so it could be combated, then it was no worse than a bit of mild flu, and now it's all an imperialist "mind virus" plot and human bioweapons are being sent to infect Syria.




e2a: I just skimmed a video she did with a ponytailed cunt called Jason Liosatos who is surprise surprise a raving antisemite and whose youtube channel is full of interviews with a seemingly bottomless pit of freaks - Atzmon, Icke, Paul Craig Roberts being the most well known ones i suppose. All the usual shit about false flags and neither left nor right blah but yet somehow she finds that "the right have been the most sensible over imperialism, interventionism, and Syria".

HNH did a piece on Liosatos a few weeks ago. John Kitson and Jason Liosatos: Anti- 5G activists in Totnes hold deeply antisemitic views. – HOPE not hate



Spoiler: joos joos joos


----------



## Shechemite (May 28, 2020)

She’s just spewing out words at this point really


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 13, 2020)

Times has a big looking piece on these loons today, haven't got round to finding the full piece, will try later if someone else doesn't first:









						Conspiracy theories spread by academics with university help
					

This article has been amended Leading universities have provided academic status to a group led by proponents of conspiracy theories, an investigation by The Times shows. The Organisation for Propaganda Studies (OPS) has referred to stories about the September 11 terrorist attacks, the shooting




					www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## belboid (Jun 13, 2020)

Here you go




			
				The Times said:
			
		

> *Conspiracy theories spread by academics with university help*
> 
> Leading universities have provided academic status to a group led by proponents of conspiracy theories, an investigation by _The Times _shows.
> 
> ...


----------



## rekil (Jun 13, 2020)

This leader as well. I used up my limit.









						The Times view on universities and baseless conspiracy theories: Academic Abuses
					

Higher education should instil habits of critical thinking. Yet in practice some leading British universities are inadvertently providing notional respectability to a small group of academics sharing baseless conspiracy theories about global events. Members of a network calling itself the Organis




					www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## belboid (Jun 13, 2020)

rekil said:


> This leader as well. I used up my limit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*The Times view on universities and baseless conspiracy theories: Academic Abuses*

*The universities involved should crack down hard rather than allow these theories to circulate unchecked*
Saturday June 13 2020, 12.01am, The Times
Higher education should instil habits of critical thinking. Yet in practice some leading British universities are inadvertently providing notional respectability to a small group of academics sharing baseless conspiracy theories about global events. Members of a network calling itself the Organisation for Propaganda Studies (OPS) are promoting fringe beliefs about the 9/11 terrorist attacks, the Salisbury poisonings, President Assad’s atrocities against Syrians and the origins of the coronavirus crisis, among other momentous issues.

Proponents of such fantastical notions, which coincide with disinformation spread by Russia and other autocracies, have been provided with an online domain by the universities of Sheffield and Bristol. These institutions have allowed OPS to operate under a prestigious “ac.uk” domain name, which is meant to designate high standards of research. In the interests not least of their own reputations, the universities should crack down hard and discipline the organisation’s members.


Founders of OPS, established as a private company in 2018, include Piers Robinson, a former journalism academic at Sheffield University, and Mark Crispin Miller, a professor of media studies at New York University. Both have advanced the preposterous idea that the 9/11 attacks were a “false flag” operation by the US government. Professor Crispin Miller has shown students a film made by Andrew Wakefield, the former doctor who falsified research purporting to demonstrate a link between the MMR vaccine and autism.
In 2018 we reported that Dr Robinson and his associates were claiming that the chemical attacks by the Assad regime at Douma and elsewhere had been fabricated by rebel groups. The academics were operating under the auspices of an organisation called the Working Group on Syria, Propaganda and the Media. None of its members had any scholarly expertise in chemical weaponry, Middle East studies or international relations.
Some of the academics have since coalesced under the auspices of OPS to share this and other calumnious notions, such as that the humanitarian White Helmets organisation in Syria is responsible for massacres of civilians. Members additionally allege that President Putin’s regime has been framed for the attempted murder of the Skripals in Salisbury by use of a nerve agent, and for the downing of Flight MH17 over Ukraine. Dr Robinson has also speculated that the coronavirus might be an American bioweapon.

In turbulent times, fringe theories multiply. The remedy is scrupulous investigation of the facts. To its credit, in correspondence seen by _The Times_, Bristol University has challenged David Miller, a professor of sociology and a director of OPS, on his use of the university’s name as a formal address for the group. Professor Miller has apologised for “not realising this was inappropriate”.
The organisation’s activities are not merely inappropriate. Its output is not research at all but propaganda of a type normally found on obscure extremist websites. To give it the imprimatur of respectable universities is like allowing the notions that the Earth is flat or that the Holocaust is a hoax perpetrated by international Jewry to circulate unchallenged. The OPS’s currency is intellectually disreputable falsehood. Any university whose staff publish this guff should state clearly, to the public and to its faculty, that it disavows and condemns it.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 7, 2020)

How COVID and Syria Conspiracies Introduce Fascism to the Left:

_Why is a supposedly US veteran’s organization, co-founded by someone active with the National Socialist Movement, spreading conspiracies about COVID-19 and Syria? Why is that same organization in collaboration with multiple foreign intelligence agencies while trying to frame it so as to appeal to western anti-imperialists? Welcome to the weird and, at times, shocking world of “red-brown” (fascist movements with left-right crossover) media ecosystems!

It’s no secret that white supremacists and fascists more broadly flock towards conspiracy theories. It is also well known that many white supremacists flock to supporting Assad and pro-Russian conspiracies. What is less studied and far more strange is how fascism is able to mutate to adopt left-wing aesthetics to engage in entryism. While alternative media forms the critical backbone of any robust society, it is also an area ripe for political manipulation from a range of state and non-state actors. The simultaneity of various alternative media organizations collaborating with fascists while posting COVID-19 and Syria conspiracies shines a light on this semi-coordinated disinformation and hate network. Even amongst good-faith leftist organizations, the overlap with these networks can spread pro-fascist talking points in a way that muddles the discourse and protects various right-wing geopolitical interests._

Part the First 

Part the Second

Third


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 8, 2020)

Has Beeley made a comment about the anti-mask staff? Her supporting it would (I imagine) alienate her disabled fan base.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2020)

Given she's full on loon - one of the proper nasty ones - it's hardly surprising to find she thinks that masks are in fact a muzzle and that the virus was killed months ago.


----------



## cantsin (Oct 27, 2020)

did any of the folk who know their Beeley onions read this ? A 'long read', and immersive one, but weirdly lacking in details somehow - no mention of Beeley and acolytes, barely dug in re : the vicious disinfo campaign, but did leave the questions of just how generously renumerated Le Mesurier etc were, and highlighted just how much money was flowing in the direction of the White Helmets from invested Western sources. =  helped me understand a bit better how Beeley + co's grift gets so much traction amongst her constituency. 









						How Syria's disinformation wars destroyed the co-founder of the White Helmets
					

The long read: In November 2019, James Le Mesurier, the British co-founder of the Syrian rescue group, fell to his death in Istanbul. What led an internationally celebrated humanitarian to take his own life?




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## teqniq (Oct 27, 2020)

cantsin said:


> did any of the folk who know their Beeley onions read this ? A 'long read', and immersive one, but weirdly lacking in details somehow - no mention of Beeley and acolytes, barely dug in re : the vicious disinfo campaign, but did leave the questions of just how generously renumerated Le Mesurier etc were, and highlighted just how much money was flowing in the direction of the White Helmets from invested Western sources. =  helped me understand a bit better how Beeley + co's grift gets so much traction amongst her constituency.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I just posted it on the Syria thread. I thought it should have named and shamed his detracors. Beeley seems to have gone rather quiet of late.


----------



## belboid (Oct 27, 2020)

cantsin said:


> did any of the folk who know their Beeley onions read this ? A 'long read', and immersive one, but weirdly lacking in details somehow - no mention of Beeley and acolytes, barely dug in re : the vicious disinfo campaign, but did leave the questions of just how generously renumerated Le Mesurier etc were, and highlighted just how much money was flowing in the direction of the White Helmets from invested Western sources. =  helped me understand a bit better how Beeley + co's grift gets so much traction amongst her constituency.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beeley isn't really a figure outside of a small group of conspiraloons and the far left, so why give here the publicity?  And, while I agree there is an annoying lack of info I'd be interested in, I thought it did deal with the 'generous remuneration'


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 27, 2020)

cantsin said:


> did any of the folk who know their Beeley onions read this ? A 'long read', and immersive one, but weirdly lacking in details somehow - no mention of Beeley and acolytes, barely dug in re : the vicious disinfo campaign, but did leave the questions of just how generously renumerated Le Mesurier etc were, and highlighted just how much money was flowing in the direction of the White Helmets from invested Western sources. =  helped me understand a bit better how Beeley + co's grift gets so much traction amongst her constituency.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was very surprised by the claim there that Boris Johnson was foreign secretary in 2014, when he wasn't even an MP at the time but mayor of London 

Didn't fill me with confidence in the rest of the article tbh


----------



## teqniq (Oct 27, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> I was very surprised by the claim there that Boris Johnson was foreign secretary in 2014, when he wasn't even an MP at the time but mayor of London
> 
> Didn't fill me with confidence in the rest of the article tbh


Well spotted, and Chulov usually writes reall well researched stuff too (at least imo). He does actually say 'foriegn minister' wtf is that about?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 10, 2020)

It appears Emily Thornberry was receiving briefings from conspiracy nut and well paid chemical attack denier Peter Ford whilst shadow foreign secretary. At least that's what Eliot Higgins says episode 7 of this bbc Radio 4 podcast claims (i shall listen tonight). As well as Corbyn weighing in supporting beeeleyite positions on the while helmets. Great.

edit: yes, she confirmed it to the program makers.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 10, 2020)

Jesus. That explains her absolutely ill-informed opinion wrt Syria and events there.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 24, 2020)

EP 4 of the above series deals specifically with Beeley and does a reasonable job of nailing her. Opens with her links to U75's fav holocaust-denier Nick Kollerstrom, suggest Bartlett actually originally radicalised her and then she in turn pushed bartlett even further into the sewer, emphasises how her ego is caught up in driving her to further extremes. Leaves out a lot because it's got a diff/wider target and doesn't really show just how disgusting-nutty she is nor her far-far-right views. Worth a listen.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 24, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> EP 4 of the above series deals specifically with Beeley and does a reasonable job of nailing her. Opens with her links to U75's fav holocaust-denier Nick Kollerstrom, suggest Bartlett actually originally radicalised her and then she in turn pushed bartlett even further into the sewer, emphasises how her ego is caught up in driving her to further extremes. Leaves out a lot because it's got a diff/wider target and doesn't really show just how disgusting-nutty she is nor her far-far-right views. Worth a listen.



I've caught a lot of these while having my lunch in the van at work; as you say worth a listen. It's good to have something that takes time to work it's way through a complex set of tangled histories. The people who made it also did the excellent Tunnel 29 (link is to the background story...podcast is available elsewhere on the BBC).

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## splonkydoo (Nov 25, 2020)

Was Clare Daly MEP hanging around these nutjobs for a while?


----------



## LDC (Nov 25, 2020)

Related, here's something on Fisk (was there a thread on him?).









						Fabricator and fraudster | Oz Katerji | The Critic Magazine
					

Fabricator and fraud…




					thecritic.co.uk


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 28, 2020)

Beeley turned up very briefly in this Hope Not Hate podcast on Kollerstrom's  red-brown crossover Keep Talking (holocaust deniers/piers corbyn/labour-left-loons/pro-covid etc)  where she manages to accuses the white helmets of cross border organ smuggling.


----------



## pardon (Dec 6, 2020)

I see her as a plant to associate anti NATO war policy opinions with the far right and Russia

Let's be absolutely clear the west, the Arab states, and Jordan were arming, training, supplying, funding jihadis to fight their proxy wars again

Britain has long been a safe haven for the most violent jihadi groups such as the gia, Al Qaeda, Al jihad, the GCIM, al-gamaa al-islamiyya, see Paul Stott's phd study on the subject






						British Jihadism: The Detail and the Denial  - UEA Digital Repository
					






					ueaeprints.uea.ac.uk
				




The Dutch, the Israelis, the British have all admitted using jihadis to fight their proxy wars because the evidence is overwhelming









						Dutch funded 'jihadist' group in Syria, terror trial may now falter - DutchNews.nl
					

The Dutch government has been supporting an armed group in Syria which has been branded a terrorist organisation by the public prosecution department, current affairs show Nieuwsuur reported on Monday night. The Netherlands provided uniforms and pick-up trucks to the group known as Jabbat...




					www.dutchnews.nl
				












						IDF chief finally acknowledges that Israel supplied weapons to Syrian rebels
					

In interview with UK's Sunday Times, outgoing army commander Gadi Eisenkot says Israel gave opposition groups light arms 'for self-defense'




					www.timesofisrael.com
				












						REVEALED: UK admits contact with Libyan group linked to Manchester bomber
					

Government says it is 'likely' it had contact with former members of the Libyan Islamic Fighting Group during 2011 uprising against Gaddafi




					www.middleeasteye.net
				




The covert supply of Eastern European weapons left a trail of paper behind it that points back to ISIS and Al-Qaeda being massively supplied with Eastern European weapons ordered under US army export licenses









						WEAPONS OF THE ISLAMIC STATE | Conflict Armament Research
					

This report is the result of more than three years of field investigation into Islamic State supply chains. It presents an analysis of more than 40,000 items recovered from the group between 2014 and 2017. These items encompass weapons, ammunition, and the traceable components and chemical...




					www.conflictarm.com
				












						Making a Killing: The 1.2 Billion Euro Arms Pipeline to Middle East
					

An unprecedented flow of weapons from Central and Eastern Europe is flooding the battlefields of the Middle East.




					balkaninsight.com
				




Feel free to call me an assadist or a russian but honestly I'd like to strap the pair of them to a nuke and drop it on the pentagon tbh

My issue is demonizing Muslims for twenty years across every media channel 24 hours a day in a way that no other community has been attacked and then continuing to covertly arm and fund monstrous jihadi militias (this ain't about Islam it's about geopolitics, the militias provide a useful kamikaze strategy that's impossible to defeat on the battlefield) it ain't new it's been going on since Thatcher and Reagan armed the mudge. The west sees Muslims as disposable humans. 

Human life means nothing to any of these psychopaths, NATO, the pentagon, the cia, the khaleejis, the Russians, Assad, they're scum the lot of them mass murdering psychopaths


----------



## CNT36 (Dec 9, 2020)

pardon said:


> I see her as a plant to associate anti NATO war policy opinions with the far right and Russia
> 
> Let's be absolutely clear the west, the Arab states, and Jordan were arming, training, supplying, funding jihadis to fight their proxy wars again
> 
> ...


Probably doesn't help that demonisation when people completely ignore non-Jihadi Muslims along with the rest of a population both suffering and battling repression in the midst of a war but manage to list what seems like every fucker else.


----------



## cantsin (Dec 9, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> It appears Emily Thornberry was receiving briefings from conspiracy nut and well paid chemical attack denier Peter Ford whilst shadow foreign secretary. At least that's what Eliot Higgins says episode 7 of this bbc Radio 4 podcast claims (i shall listen tonight). As well as Corbyn weighing in supporting beeeleyite positions on the while helmets. Great.
> 
> edit: yes, she confirmed it to the program makers.



Can't remember what it was exactly, but Corbyn's final / inevitable contribution to the series, tho predictably sh*te (will never trust him on this stuff), was mercifully brief iirc ( listened to whole thing a couple of weeks back) , ie : one mention / line / crappy thing ?  (And looking online, can find nothing quotable from him re: White Helmets / Syria , ie : it's all anti air strikes / chemical attack scepticism ? )

Not hanging out the bunting or anything, but, there's no actual recorded Beeleyism from JC ?


----------



## rekil (Dec 10, 2020)

splonkydoo said:


> Was Clare Daly MEP hanging around these nutjobs for a while?


She and Wallace still do yes. She previously had credibility amongst normal people for trade union and womens rights work.



Spoiler: twitter thread
















						Thread by @Syria_Irl: "In @SunTimesIreland Mick Wallace said: '“Assad is leader of a huge country; I don’t know any leader of a huge country that behaves well' In […]"
					

Thread by @Syria_Irl: "In @SunTimesIreland Mick Wallace said: '“Assad is leader of a huge country; I don’t know any leader of a huge country well' In Dail he said Assad is 'not an exemplary democratic leader' Such statements re genocide need exposure […]"




					threadreaderapp.com
				









						Irish Independent Politicians Excuse Kremlin Crimes and Oppose Belarus Sanctions – Byline Times
					

Sarah Hurst reports on two Irish MEPs who regularly appear on Russian sponsored media to defend Putin's imperialist policies




					bylinetimes.com
				






Spoiler: interrupting supertrot boyd-barrett to boast about refusing to protest russian bombing









Spoiler: false flaaaaag loon


----------



## rekil (Dec 31, 2020)

Beeley and her freakshow still @ing Chloe Hadjimatheou the BBC journo who did the Le Mesurier thing. She sent the email exchanges all over the crankosphere apparently believing this would be some sort of gotcha but all she's done is provide yet more evidence that she's a coward and raving nutter. 





> If the BBC infers in any way that I receive funding from any government, in particular Syria or Russia, I will be taking legal action. Equally if the BBC seeks to discredit me with inaccurate or slanderous information, I will be seeking legal advice. Your list reads like a Gestapo charge sheet, it does not warrant respect.


etc

I would not be surprised if there are omissions or tampering but Hadjimatheou did describe Beeley as an "anti-establishment activist" which is far too complimentary. Her daddy's trust is mentioned but I dunno what it did or whether she had anything to do with it.



			https://archive.is/2TvYJ


----------



## rekil (Jan 29, 2021)

Posting gibberish on her shitty blog by a loon called "Makia Freeman" who naturally turns out to be a holocaust denier.



Spoiler












I expect most people have seen the articles about this fellow becoming a loon, Beeley, 21wire and so on in his follows on twitter, and how it got him killed.









						Covid kills Covid-denier who refused to wear mask or socially distance
					

The family of Gary Matthews, 46, have spoken out to convince others not to get caught up in lies about coronavirus.




					metro.co.uk
				





> ‘About two or three years ago he became very concerned about the conflict in Syria from a humanitarian point of view,’ added Tristan. ‘I think he read a few stories which led him to distrust the media. Eventually that led him to some climate change denial groups which he started posting on.





Patrick Henningsen posted this famously shit AIDS denial documentary on his site in August. No surprise that there's a covid/aids denial overlap. 



Spoiler: House Of Numbers
















						AIDS Seen From a Different Angle (Published 2009)
					

Couched as a “personal journey” through the history of H.I.V. and AIDS, “House of Numbers” is actually a weaselly support pamphlet for AIDS denialists.




					www.nytimes.com
				






			
				NYT 2009 said:
			
		

> Couched as a “personal journey” through the history of H.I.V. and AIDS, “House of Numbers” is actually a weaselly support pamphlet for AIDS denialists. Trafficking in irresponsible inferences and unsupported conclusions, the filmmaker Brent Leung offers himself as suave docent through a globe-trotting pseudo-investigation that should raise the hackles of anyone with even a glancing knowledge of the basic rules of reasoning. Assembled from interview fragments with doctors, scientists, journalists and others, the film cobbles together an insinuating argument against the existence of H.I.V. as a virus and AIDS as the resulting disease.


----------



## 19force8 (Feb 4, 2021)

rekil said:


> I expect most people have seen the articles about this fellow becoming a loon, Beeley, 21wire and so on in his follows on twitter, and how it got him killed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've wondered how this happens to what seem reasonably balanced people, and I've watched in dismay as some go down this road online, and one in real life.

This article offers some insights:









						A Game Designer’s Analysis Of QAnon
					

"I am a game designer with experience in a very small niche. I create and research games designed to be played in reality. I’ve worked in Alternate Reality Games (ARGs), LARPs, experience fiction, interactive theater, and “serious games”. Stories and games that can start on a computer, and...




					www.thestreet.com
				




It's written by a designer of live action games and puzzles. He describes how Q anon uses similar techniques to draw people deeper into their world.

tldr: The key is to provide questions and clues rather than fully formed theories. When people work out the answers for themselves they have a stronger response than when they just read the answer. Q was just the best at this of several competing anons.


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 22, 2021)

Some exciting new historical research from the Beeley crowd (oh, just spotted that her post is from 2014 so not actually new, just that people are talking about it now):


----------



## brogdale (Feb 22, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Some exciting new historical research from the Beeley crowd (oh, just spotted that her post is from 2014 so not actually new, just that people are talking about it now):





> 11 years before its formation; impressive. Why have the historians not told us this before?


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 22, 2021)

Sinking the Lusitania in 1915 as part of the preparations for WWII is some impressive forward thinking as well.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 22, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Sinking the Lusitania in 1915 as part of the preparations for WWII is some impressive forward thinking as well.


Damn Sorros for paying off these historians to peddle the falsehoods.


----------



## teqniq (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## spikey_r (Mar 11, 2021)

have just seen this on facebook. looks like Youtube are finally beginning to acknowledge her lies and misinfo. it was posted by an affiliated to RT (of sorts) pro-Russian; Marc Sleboda


----------



## rekil (Mar 11, 2021)

Raving anti-semitic conspiraloon reacts to finally getting booted off youtube.




I dunno what the final straw was. Probably covid denial.  I'd given up going through loon shit for my own sanity. It's not healthy. 

Funny enough, she didn't think youtube was very fascist when she was subscribing to all them neo-nazi channels. 



Spoiler


----------



## rekil (Mar 16, 2021)

After all that the youtube fascists have uncancelled her channel. So I was able to check if she still subscribes to holocaust denial channels and the 1st SS Panzer Division Leibstandarte SS Adolf Hitler propaganda fillum one. Yeah she does.

Meanwhile she apparently believes the people at the sarah everard vigil were crisis actors and the police were in on it.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 16, 2021)

rekil said:


> After all that the youtube fascists have uncancelled her channel. So I was able to check if she still subscribes to holocaust denial channels and the 1st SS Panzer Division Leibstandarte SS Adolf Hitler propaganda fillum one. Yeah she does.
> 
> Meanwhile she apparently believes the people at the sarah everard vigil were crisis actors and the police were in on it.


What’s a crisis actor? Someone who falls over at the perfect moment?


----------



## teqniq (Mar 16, 2021)

TopCat said:


> What’s a crisis actor? Someone who falls over at the perfect moment?











						Crisis actors, deep state, false flag: the rise of conspiracy theory code words
					

The idea that mass shooting victims and witnesses are hired performers serving a dark purpose has over the last decade migrated from the farthest margins of conspiracy media




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## rekil (Mar 16, 2021)

TopCat said:


> What’s a crisis actor? Someone who falls over at the perfect moment?





teqniq said:


> Crisis actors, deep state, false flag: the rise of conspiracy theory code words
> 
> 
> The idea that mass shooting victims and witnesses are hired performers serving a dark purpose has over the last decade migrated from the farthest margins of conspiracy media
> ...





Spoiler










etc


----------



## two sheds (Mar 16, 2021)

TopCat said:


> What’s a crisis actor? Someone who falls over at the perfect moment?


Think this wasn't wholly serious


----------



## spikey_r (Mar 26, 2021)

another member of the Working group on Syria, propaganda & media caught out. even more proof (if it were needed) that the members of the aforementioned group are absolutely desperate for even the slightest proof, from however unbelievable the source. of anything to back up their lies & disinfo

"Prof McKeigue had been trying to unearth details about the Commission for International Justice and Accountability (Cija) - an organisation that gathers Syrian government documents for war crimes trials - when he struck up the email exchange.
Cija documents are currently being used in a war crimes trial, in which a former Syrian military intelligence officer stands accused on 4,000 counts of torture.
The Edinburgh University professor wanted information about a woman Cija's director might have slept with and asked whether he was a cocaine user."










						UK professor shared info with fake Russian agent
					

Paul McKeigue shared information with a man who hinted he was a Russian agent, to discredit an NGO.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## LDC (Mar 26, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Just vaguely musing whilst bored on what will happen to Beeley longer term. Like think she'll keep vanishing down ever more increasingly bonkers paths until she ends up like David Icke or David Shayler? Is there any comeback to normality from this kind of fucked-up-ness she's in anyone think?



Someone liking this old post just popped up in my notifications. I think the fact she's gone down the 'covid conspiracy' route answers my question!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 26, 2021)

TopCat said:


> What’s a crisis actor?


Laurence Fox.


----------



## rekil (Mar 26, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Someone liking this old post just popped up in my notifications. I think the fact she's gone down the 'covid conspiracy' route answers my question!


There's been no descent as such though. And there can be no return to normality since she's a disgusting longtime loon. The question is whether there's any way back for those on the left who've been suckered by her and her fellow swamp dwelling freaks.


----------



## tim (Mar 26, 2021)

Programme on Beeleuy and the death of James Lemesurier on Radio 4 now


----------



## rekil (Mar 30, 2021)

spikey_r said:


> another member of the Working group on Syria, propaganda & media caught out. even more proof (if it were needed) that the members of the aforementioned group are absolutely desperate for even the slightest proof, from however unbelievable the source. of anything to back up their lies & disinfo


Longer piece on this from Chloe Hadjimatheou. The UK professor and the fake Russian agent

It contains this titbit. 





> A couple of months into their exchange the professor claimed that his co-author, Piers Robinson, and the Damascus-based blogger, Vanessa Beeley, could be reached through a Russian diplomat in Geneva, Sergey Krutskikh. The BBC approached the diplomat for comment, but got no reply. Vanessa Beeley didn't respond either. She has always maintained she's independent, not incentivised by any government and that her concern is getting to the truth.


Her email address is publicly available so why tell anyone to go through russian diplomats/agents.

re: normality. Apparently she had deleted all mention of her horsey set life while leaving a video of herself with France's leading antisemites _on her linkedin profile_. I'm guessing that this is her. From her insta, it looks like she's getting back into it.


----------



## splonkydoo (Apr 9, 2021)

This is a bit mad and fucking gas at the same time.









						Footage of Irish MEPs in Iraq used in YouTube video promoting a militia group
					

The European Parliament said the trip by Mick Wallace and Clare Daly does not represent the parliament.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## splonkydoo (Apr 9, 2021)

This is a bit mad and fucking gas at the same time.









						Footage of Irish MEPs in Iraq used in YouTube video promoting a militia group
					

The European Parliament said the trip by Mick Wallace and Clare Daly does not represent the parliament.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## rekil (Apr 18, 2021)

splonkydoo said:


> This is a bit mad and fucking gas at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With assadist mask ticking every loon box.



Spoiler








Beeley's current timeline is just an endless stream of loons quote tweeting her Wallace vid comments. A cavalcade of cuntistry.



Spoiler


----------



## rekil (Aug 11, 2021)

Go on the paraloons.


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 8, 2021)

Probably not a huge shock to anyone this, but:


----------



## belboid (Nov 8, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Probably not a huge shock to anyone this, but:



‘Vanessa Beeley thinks Kristalnacht was a false flag’

Surely that must be the death knoll for her an her idiot supporters


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Nov 9, 2021)

belboid said:


> ‘Vanessa Beeley thinks Kristalnacht was a false flag’
> 
> Surely that must be the death knoll for her an her idiot supporters


Great to have some positive thinking to start off  the day


----------



## LDC (Nov 9, 2021)

belboid said:


> ‘Vanessa Beeley thinks Kristalnacht was a false flag’
> 
> Surely that must be the death knoll for her an her idiot supporters



Same for _Morning Star_, but it won't be, as they've been doing stuff like that for ages and people still defend them and think they're politically sound.


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 9, 2021)

Yeah, covered a bit on the previous page but turns out it was actually 2014 that she was sharing THE TRUTH about Kristalnacht and the sinking of the Lusitania were all Mossad operations:


----------



## rekil (Nov 9, 2021)

I have no idea how I missed that one when I went through her loonline way back when.

I think she's doing a lot of rting of other loon accounts to avoid being twitter binned.



Spoiler







She claimed that an israeli missile landed 100 metres from her as she was walking her dog in a restricted military area the other day.



Spoiler







Civilians having a do in a military area. Ok.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2021)

rekil said:


> She claimed that an israeli missile landed 100 metres from her as she was walking her dog in a restricted military area the other day.


must try harder, lt-gen aviv kochavi


----------



## krink (Nov 29, 2021)

Someone sent me a YouTube link to a video about HnH being dodgy (which I agree with obviously) but it's from something called "Resistance TV" featuring David Miller and Tony Greenstein. My loon-alert went off as I'm sure I've heard them mentioned in threads like this one. I'm going to take a wild guess based on the video and say tankies/red brown fash/antisemites or a mixture.


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 29, 2021)

krink said:


> Someone sent me a YouTube link to a video about HnH being dodgy (which I agree with obviously) but it's from something called "Resistance TV" featuring David Miller and Tony Greenstein. My loon-alert went off as I'm sure I've heard them mentioned in threads like this one. I'm going to take a wild guess based on the video and say tankies/red brown fash/antisemites or a mixture.


Miller appears in this thread a few times:









						vanessa beeley
					

she was on Galloway's RT show today re the gilets jaune




					www.urban75.net
				




Times article:

Leading universities have provided academic status to a group led by proponents of conspiracy theories, an investigation by _The Times _shows.

The Organisation for Propaganda Studies (OPS) has promoted theories about the September 11 terrorist attacks, the shooting down of an airliner over Ukraine in 2014, the White Helmets humanitarian rescue group in Syria, the antivax movement and the origins of the coronavirus.

David Miller, a controversial professor, was suspended from the Labour Party last month and has been threatened with disciplinary action for bringing his university into disrepute.

Bristol and Sheffield universities, both in the elite Russell Group, have owned the OPS domain since it was formed as a private, not-for-profit company in 2018, it has emerged. They provided the organisation with an academic website address ending in .ac.uk, an honour formally restricted to distinguished bodies.









						vanessa beeley
					

It's a convo with one of her nutjob Larouche cult mates who put it out after they fell out because he felt she wasn't Assadist enough.   The virus has driven her loonosphere into an even greater frenzy of quackery and contradictory positions than usual. It's a hoax, except in Iran because of...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## krink (Nov 29, 2021)

Cheers Sweet FA I couldn't see the forest for the trees.


----------



## rekil (Nov 30, 2021)

krink said:


> Someone sent me a YouTube link to a video about HnH being dodgy (which I agree with obviously) but it's from something called "Resistance TV" featuring David Miller and Tony Greenstein. My loon-alert went off as I'm sure I've heard them mentioned in threads like this one. I'm going to take a wild guess based on the video and say tankies/red brown fash/antisemites or a mixture.


It's Chris Williamson's crankovision project. This kind of content. 
.


> Dr Piers Robinson & Prof Fabio Vighi, The Unspoken truth behind the Covid crisis



Plus israel israel israel.


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 30, 2021)

rekil said:


> It's Chris Williamson's crankovision project. This kind of content.
> .
> 
> 
> Plus israel israel israel.


I pointed this out on a minor fb group which had posted the link to the vid krink mentions - Class Action ('an advocate for working class ideas and action'). Have now been kicked out. Not that I'm arsed; I can't remember but probably only joined for a meme or something. 

Noted Steve Hedley is also taking anti-vaxxers side in the name of being anti-discrimination. 

Statement and his replies (and his likes for posts describing being vaxxed as like what happened in the concentration camps):


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 30, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> I pointed this out on a minor fb group which had posted the link to the vid krink mentions - Class Action ('an advocate for working class ideas and action'). Have now been kicked out. Not that I'm arsed; I can't remember but probably only joined for a meme or something.
> 
> Noted Steve Hedley is also taking anti-vaxxers side in the name of being anti-discrimination.
> 
> Statement and his replies (and his likes for posts describing being vaxxed as like what happened in the concentration camps):




He isn’t really siding with anti-vaxxers there. He’s protecting people from losing their jobs for not having the vaccine. As you’d hope to expect from a senior trades Union official.


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 1, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> He isn’t really taking a pro anti-vaccine position. He’s protecting jobs.


Yeh I get that's what he's saying; he says he's vaxxed and boosted himself. Being pro antivax is kind of where he's ended up though. He went quiet when someone pointed out smallpox vaccination was mandatory at one point and that hep b still is for Drs (or is it just recommended?) He's also ended up liking posts like "This is about civil liberties and the right to choose regardless of whether you have had a jab or not. Reminds me of forcing people in the concentration camps"


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 1, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> Yeh I get that's what he's saying; he says he's vaxxed and boosted himself. Being pro antivax is kind of where he's ended up though. He went quiet when someone pointed out smallpox vaccination was mandatory at one point and that hep b still is for Drs (or is it just recommended?) He's also ended up liking posts like "This is about civil liberties and the right to choose regardless of whether you have had a jab or not. Reminds me of forcing people in the concentration camps"



Reminds me of a mate who leans heavily towards pro mandate personally but has to write much more nuanced press releases as he represents the mixed views of the membership.


----------



## belboid (Dec 1, 2021)

Bringing up the 'relatively untested' line is a very poor argument that is a big green light for anti-vaxxers.  It has been tested every bit as fully, more so, than any other new vaccine. By definition no new vaccine has been fully tested for long-term effects. So it's not surprising it will be taken by anti-vaxxers as a nod and a wink in their direction. 

(Though I agree, he is just sticking up for his members' rights, its just badly phrased)


----------



## rekil (Dec 5, 2021)

Egging on the loons.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 10, 2021)

Where is my tiny violin?


----------



## rekil (Dec 12, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Where is my tiny violin?



How it started etc



Spoiler


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 12, 2021)

Tbh she’d be a perfect MI5 asset, a trusted shill for the worst sort of people is very good cover.


----------



## rekil (Dec 26, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Tbh she’d be a perfect MI5 asset, a trusted shill for the worst sort of people is very good cover.


Don't think so. She's very thick in addition to being mental. I doubt that the Syrian intelligence agencies trust her very much at all. Through gritted teeth, eyes and ears, I watched her account of being detained. Bearing in mind that she's a pathological liar, it appears that she was blabbing away to the cops without even having a lawyer present, ranting about the UK being the real terrorist and so on. 

I'm loath to link to a loon channel but files are files. 



Spoiler


----------



## rekil (Jan 3, 2022)

belboid said:


> ‘Vanessa Beeley thinks Kristalnacht was a false flag’
> 
> Surely that must be the death knoll for her an her idiot supporters


See post #25 for how this stuff, perfect examples of her character, get waved away, not just by loons of mr brown's ilk, but also by people who should know better. 

She managed to RT a slovenian nazi (kevin macdonald and hitler stuff throughout the tl) the other day. He had quote tweeted her banging on about israel bombing syria.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 3, 2022)

Thankfully that complete scumbag seems to have fucked off quite some time ago.


----------



## rekil (Jan 7, 2022)

teqniq said:


> View attachment 135223
> 
> e2a from this tweet which she's replied to:




What Mr.Jenkins is up to now.




Spoiler


----------



## rekil (Jan 22, 2022)

Victory to Rosie Holt.




Spoiler


----------



## teqniq (Mar 11, 2022)

Ho ho ho:


----------



## LDC (Mar 12, 2022)

Yeah, just looked and I thought it had been hacked as it had some anti-Putin stuff on. Fantastic!


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 14, 2022)

It is with deep regret that I must announce that she's back on it.


----------



## rekil (Jul 18, 2022)

So which one of you is 'truthhammer88' 



Spoiler


----------



## Mr Moose (Sep 30, 2022)

Beeley apparently acted as an observer to the Donbass referendums. An EU parliamentarian has apparently called for her to be sanctioned and ‘anti-imperialists’ who are no such thing, are up in arms.


----------



## rekil (Oct 8, 2022)

Mr Moose said:


> Beeley apparently acted as an observer to the Donbass referendums. An EU parliamentarian has apparently called for her to be sanctioned and ‘anti-imperialists’ who are no such thing, are up in arms.



Beeley and Bartlett falling out with Craig Murray is amusing. Loonrats in a sack. They're on a couple of ukrainian lists for entering the country illegally and aiding the joke referendum.  

Speaking of green inkers, and I'm just surprised it took this long, I've been informed, apparently by a self styled spokesperson for the hedge fund investment analyst left, that this thread is essentially misogynistic. 🤷‍♂️ 

And on that bombshell.


----------



## zahir (Nov 7, 2022)

Brian Whitaker on the strange alliance of conspiracy theorists. Piers Robinson gets a mention.









						Friends in Strange Places
					

A bizarre alliance of anti-vaxxers, 9/11 truthers, creationists and atrocity deniers spans — and blurs — left-right boundaries




					newlinesmag.com


----------

